# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  لمني بشوق وأحضني ..بعادك عني بعثرني..

## آهات عاشقه

لمني بشوق و أحضني....بعادك عني بعثرني 
قصه مررره حلوووه قراتها واعجبتني اتمنىى ان تنال اعجابكم 
وان شاء الله ماعاند زي دمووووعه 


اخليكم مع القصه 


الشخصيات الرئيسية \ 
عايلة (فهد) أبو خالد \ 
أولاده – خالد 25 سنه \حمد 14 سنه 
بناته \ الماس-24 سنه \دانه-22 \قمر-20 
عايلة (ناصر) أبو سعود \ 
أولاده-سعود-31 سنه متزوج الماس بنت عمه \ سلطان 29 سنه \فهد 25 سنه 
بناته – سعاد 24 سنه – هنادي 22 سنه- منال 19 سنه 
عايلة (نايف) أبو احمد \ 
أولاده – احمد 31 سنه –طلال 23 سنه –ناصر 25 سنه 
بناته \ نوف 20 سنه \رنا 21سنه\تهاني 10 سنوات 
الفصل الاول 
(الجزء الاول) 
نادى خالد دانه بصوت عالي من تحت درج بيتهم الكبير "داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااا ااااانه" 
جته أمه وضربته بشويش على ذراعه وقالت "وش فيك تصارخ كنك مخنوق..." ضحك خالد وقال وهو يبوس يدها "ابد يمه بس بنتك العنز أخرتني وأنا عندي مشوار مهم " 
أمه : ياوليدي النادي قريب من هنا 
خالد (وهو يقلب عيونه فوق ) : العنز الثانيه بنمرها نأخذها معنا...(يقصد هنادي بنت عمه )...وبنجلس ساعتين قدام البيت نحتريها تطلع 
أمه:هههههههههههههههههههه مين..؟ هنادي 
خالد وهو طفشان لأنه تأخر على أخوياه : ما غيرها مو أنا سواق العايله.........وفي هالوقت نزلت دانه من غرفتها وهي تلبس عبايتها بعجله 
ناظرت أخوها بضعف وهي تعض شفتها لأنها تأخرت عليه ..ناظرها من فوق لتحت وسوى نفسه معصب 
"علومك طيبه يالله قدامي وكلمي النشبه الثانيه وخليها ترتز عند الباب وإلا ترى بنروح ونتركها ..قالت دانه وهي تبوسه مع خده بسرعه :تآمر أمر 
ماقدر خالد إلا يبتسم لرقة أخته ....ياجعلني فدا هالوجه 
دقت دانه على هنادي ..إلي ردت برجتها المعتاده "ارحبوووووووووووووووووووا" 
دانه " ههههههههههه اخلصي اطلعي 
هنادي وهي تركض يمين ويسار تجمع أغراضها ..:انتم وينكم 
دانه :قربنا من البيت... 
هنادي :يا مال أبو رمح (هذا مرض يصيب الغنم هههههه) خرشتي قلبي حسبتكم عند الباب 
في هالوقت كان خالد يالله ماسك نفسه يبي يضحك من خفة دم بنت عمه وهو سمعها لان جهاز دانه خربان ومايكلم إلا بالسبيكر .. 
دانه :وجعوه قولي أمين جايه بآخذك يالخايسه وتدعين علي...اخلصي يالله قربنا بعض الناس شايطين من تأخري 
هنادي بصوت رومنسي ساخر :من إلي جايبك ولدي عمي الوسيم ملك زمانه 
ناظر خالد وهو يحاول جهده عشان مايفطس من الضحك دانه إلي قاب وجهها من الفشيله .. 
دانه وهي متوهقه :هناديوه أنطمي 
هنادي:اها بس لايكون مصدقه عمرك..اخلصي بس خليه ينهج مانبي نتأخر ع النادي ياليتني ما اشتركت كان الحين مكبره المخده وفالتها نوم كله من سبايبك ياوجه العنز 
هنا ماقدر خالد يتمالك نفسه وجلس يضحك ...ناظرته دانه بتعصيب تو ماعجبته السالفه قطيعه . 
قالت هنادي تستهبل :دانوه بعترفلك بشي.... 
قالت دانه بسرعه لأنها عارفه بلاوي بنت عمها :أقول أنطمي حنا عند الباب يالله اطلعي... 
هنادي:ههههههههههههههههه جايه 5 mints 
قال خالد يستخف دمه :طيب ورى ماخليتيها تعترف 
دانه وهي تناظره بنص عين ..."لا والله مابقي إلا هي 
ولأول مره تطلع لهم هنادي بعد خمس دقايق..ومن العجله البرقع على جنب ما عدلته..جلست دانه تضحك على شكلها.. 
دخلت هنادي السياره بأدب وسلمت..رد خالد عليها السلام وهو يناظر عيونها الوساع في مراية السياره ..لكنه رجع وناظر قدامه في الطريق 
قال خالد وهو يوقف قدام النادي : أذا خلصتن دقن علي.. 
قالت دانه وهي تنزل :إن شاء الله.. 
قالت هنادي وهي تنزل عبايتها:ول عليه ولد عمي كل ماله يحلو أكثر 
دانه :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انك مضيعه توك شايفته قبل اسبوعين 
قالت هنادي وهي تكش عليها بيدينها الثنتين :وأنتي على بالك أسبوعين قصيره... 
دانه:هههههههههههههههه ياعيني يالحب 
ناظرتها هنادي بتعصيب :مابقي إلا أحب أخوك هالبدوي من يحبه 
قالت دانه وهي تضربها على كتفها :بدوي في عينك 
قال هنادي وهي تحك كتفها (يقال أنها متعوره من ضربة دانه ) :وأنا صادقه أخوك مره عصبي ياكافي مين إلي بتتحمله.. 
دانه:أنا ما أنكر انه عصبي بس قلبه ذهب 
قالت هنادي تتطنز :ذهب ولا الماس لايكون بس تخطبيني له 
دانه: مابقي إلا هي عايفه اخوي أنا 
وجلسن على ذا الحال طقاق وهواش كالعاده دائما ... 
: 
: 
: 
بعدها بساعتين كانن البنات جالسات بالكفتيريا ، وكانت هنادي تتكلم كالعاده لكن دانه ماكانت منتبهه لكلامها.. 
هنادي وهي تلوح بيدها قدام وجه بنت عمها :ياهوه يالربع اسولف مع العصير أنا 
دانه وهي توقف وتعدل تنورتها الجنز إلي لنص الساق وبلوزتها السوداء الحفر :دقيقه وراجعه 
وراحت تمشي وما غاب عن بالها إن كل إلي بالكفتيريا كانوا يناظرونها وهذا شئ هي متعوده من يوم ماهي صغيره لان جاذبيتها كبيره بشعرها البني الكاكاوي اللامع إلي لنص ظهرها وعيونها العسليه الفاتحه والملفته للنظر وبياض بشرتها وجسمها الشبيه بعارضات الأزياء لكنه أجمل حيث إن حناياه ممتليه بأنوثة مثيره..تابعت دانه طريقها حتى وقفت قدام طاوله تجلس عليها عجوز كبيره في السن وكان شكلها تعبانه.. 
قالت دانه برقه : مساء الخير فيك شئ ياخاله 
ناظرت العجوز دانه بتعب وابتسمت وهي تربت على يدها إلي محطوطه على الطاوله :لايمه ما فيني إلا العافيه بس الشغاله راحت تدل خواتي وبناتاخي (يعني بناتهن) مكاني و ابطت 
دانه:بغيتي منها شئ 
العجوز:موعد إبرة السكر فات وشكله ارتفع معي 
دانه وهي تجلس :وينها إبرتك أنا أعطيها لك....... 
ناظرتها العجوز باستغراب دانه فهمته غلط ..لان العجوز مستغربه كيف من بنت رقيقه ودلوعه مثلها تستحمل تضرب احد بإبرة .. 
ابتسمت دانه :لاتخافين أبوي يستخدم الإبر وأنا إلي اضربه 
وبعد إلحاح من دانه عطتها العجوز الابره وعلمتها بمقياسها وبخفة يد ولمحة بصر ضربتها دانه ورمت الابره 
باستها العجوز على خدودها ، وقالت :سلمت يدين إلي على الطيب رباك يابنيتي..أنتي معك امك هنا 
ابتسمت دانه ابتسامه أخذت عقل العجوز ...: لا أنا وبنت عمي هنا لان بنت عمي سمينه شوي ..(ابتسمت بحب كبير)....وتسوي رياضه وأنا أجي معها اسليها وآخذ أحيانا حصص كومبيوتر 
ابتسمت العجوز وهي تأشر بعيونها على الطاوله إلي هنادي جالسه عليها:هذيك بنت عمك أم شعر أشقر طويل كله كيرلي 
قالت دانه وهي تبتسم لان العجوز تعرف حركات البنات :ماغيرها ..وأنتي ياخاله بناتك مو جايات 
العجوز :ناديني أم راكان لا أنا ماعندي بنات 
حزنت دانه ومافات هالشئ العجوز ...إلي ابتسمت وقالت :بس عندي ولد واحد عمره 35 سنه الله يخليه لي 
دانه برقه:الله يخليه لك ياخاله 
أم راكان : ويخليك لعين ترجيك يمه 
ترددت دانه ودها تسال العجوز ليش عندها بس ولد لكنها أسكتت لأنها ماتحب تتطفل وهذا مو طبعها بس فيه سحر غريب يشدها لهالمره إلي يشع الحنان من شخصيتها إلي ماتنكر إنها مهيبه بشكل واضح 
ابتسمت أم راكان وقالت : أنتي مشغوله الحين 
التفتت دانه على هنادي ولقتها تكلم بنات تعرفهم من الجامعه وشكلهم راعين طويله لأنهن جلسن معها على الطاوله 
دانه بمرح : لا شكل بنت عمي لقت من يلهيها غيري 
أم راكان وهي تبتسم : ماعليه طبعا أنتي أكيد تتساءلين ليش ماعندي إلا ولد واحد بس 
ابتسمت دانه بحرج وقالت بصراحتها المعهوده :أكيد بكون فضوليه لكن هذا مايعطيني الحق إني أسال 
كبرت هالبنت في عين أم راكان خصوصا صراحتها وبوحها ب إلي يختلج في صدرها 
أم راكان :ماشاء الله عليك تصدقين يابنيتي انك تفاجئيني عندك مبادئ ضنيت من زمان إنها تلاشت 
(ابتسمت دانه وعيونها تشع) .... وكملت أم راكان ...أنا وحيدة أمي وأبوي وكبرت وأنا ما تزوجت على كثر خطابي لكن أبوي رفض يزوجني (ضاق صدر دانه ولاحظت أم راكان ) لا تخافين أنا كنت موافقه كان كل شئ عندي المال العز والجاه والحب إلي يغمرني فقلت وش أبي بالزواج 
(سكتت أم راكان واستغرقت في ذكرياتها وذيك الأيام الحلوه واحترمت دانه هالشئ وانتظرتها لين تكمل هي بنفسها ) 
ومن خبرتها الكبيره في الحياة عرفت أم راكان سبب سكوت دانه وزاد قدرها واحترامها لهالبنت المميزه 
بعد دقايق ابتسمت أم راكان بحب ووجهها يشع للذكريات إلي لأول مره تلقى احد مهتم يسمعها غير راكان ..إلي صار له أسبوعين غايب في اسبانيا رحلة عمل .. 
وكملت كلامها :المهم مرت السنوات وأنا على موقفي وأبوي على موقفه على الرغم من أمي كانت تعاتبه لأنه وقف في وجه طريقي لكن أبوي كان يحبني وأنا كنت أحبه وكان رأينا واحد عمره ما اختلف .. أثناء رفضي للزواج كان ولد عمي (عبد الرحمن ) يحبني وكان عارف وجهة نظري وعشان كذا ظل ساكت وما طلبني لأنه بيشوف أخرتها معي أنا وأبوي,,ومرت السنين وأنا غافله عنه وهو كان رافض نهائيا الزواج ينتظرني وتزوجوا إخوانه إلي اصغر منه وبقى هو عازب .. المهم أبوي جاه المرض الخبيث الله يكفينا والمسلمين شره وعرف انه بيموت 
سكتت أم راكان تشرب ماء ودانه متحمسه مره ماتوقعت يكون هناك في الواقع قصص رومنسيه بهالشكل ابد 
كملت أم راكان..: المهم أبوي هو تقريبا إلي مربي عبدالرحمن وكان يعرف انه يبيني لكنه انتظره عشان يتكلم وعبد الرحمن ماتكلم عشان كذا وهو بالمستشفى وقبل مايقول لعبد الرحمن سبقه هو وتكلم وطلبني منه ووافق أبوي وبعدها بأسبوعين تزوجنا وكان عمري تقريبا 38 سنه وهو 45 سنه يعني كان يحبني وأنا بالعشرينات 
دمعت عيون دانه من التأثر وسألت : طيب أنت وش كان موقفك من الزواج ..؟ 
استغربت دانه من حمرة الحياء إلي صبغت وجه أم راكان وضحكت بحب وهي تقول : تصدقين لو قلت لك إني كنت أحبه لأني شفته كذا مره في المناسبات لأننا في عايلتنا عندنا طبع مو زين إننا مانتغطى عن عيال عمنا بس نتحجب و البعض مايتحجب وبديت أحس بشئ غريب يسري فيني لا طاحت عيني بعينه كان هو مثال للثقل وكانت شخصيته ترهب وهذا إلي شدني له عكس عيال عمي الباقين إلي كانوا لعابين وتصرفاتهم تصرفات مراهقين تقريبا.وقلت في نفسي إن خطبني تزوجته وغيره لا... 
دانه وهي تمسح دموع التأثر..:يا سلام قصه ولا أروع

----------


## آهات عاشقه

أم راكان : سقى الله ذيك الأيام كانت اسعد أيام حياتي .. عشنا سوى حوالي خمس سنوات وعلى الرغم من أهله كان يلحون عليه عشان يتزوج علي حتى يجيه عيال إلا انه كان متمسك فيني والموضوع فتحوه مره بس و ماعاد تجرؤ فتحوه مره ثانيه .. وبعدها بفتره قصيره حملت وجبت راكان وماجبت غيره بحكم تقدمي في السن.. 
لما صار عمر راكان 24 سنه توفى عبد الرحمن بسكته قلبيه .. (وتهدج صوت العجوز) حطت دانه يدها على يد أم راكان وقالت بحب :ما له إلا الدعاء لان ماراح ينفعه إلا كذا والله يرحمه ماقصر وعيشك أحسن عيشه و أهداك راكان أعظم هديه وذكرى بهالكون .. 
ام راكان :صدق من قال كلمه تجرح وكلمه تداوي .. وكلامك مثل البلسم الشافي 
دانه بحياء : هذا من طيبك ياخاله الله يحفظلك راكان من كل مكروه 
العجوز وعيونها تشتعل بحب وحنان أمومي فاق الوصف لما أنذكر اسم ولدها : اللهم أمين لولا الله ثم هو كان ما يندرى عن حالي الحين.. 
عقدت دانه حواجبها دلالة عدم فهم ..وكملت أم راكان تشرح :بعد ماتوفى عبدالرحمن ما أمداني ماطلعت من العده إلا وإخوانه وعيال عمه جايين يطالبوني بالورث كله .. على إن الشرع مقسمه بيننا بعدل و من زود طمعهم كانوا يطالبوني بورث أبوي إلي كان كله مكتوب باسمي قبل مايتوفى وكأنه داري عنهم وعن قلة أصلهم .. وفي هالوقت إلي كان الكل فيه ضدي حتى خوات عبدالرحمن وأمه والكل ماعدى أخته (رحمه) الله يذكرها بالخير هي إلي كانت بصفي بس ما احد عبرها.....راكان الله يحفظه لي كان توه راجع من برى لأنه كان يدرس بجامعة هارفرد وأنهى لحسن الحظ دراسته ووقف في وجيههم كلهم وحفظ لي حقي وصان كرامتي قدام الناس ومسك أشغال أبوه وعلى الرغم من أن عمانه بفضل خبرتهم ضربوه في السوق كذا مره إلا انه كان يقوى أكثر ويصلب عوده والحين صار الكل يحسب له ألف حساب وعمانه بدو يستميلونه ويحاولون يكسبون ودّه.. 
هزت دانه راسها وهي محتقره هالمنافقين إلي ما عندهم دم ولا كرامه من سواياهم في مرة أخوهم وولده وجشعهم على الرغم من أن الله مغنيهم لكن عيونهم فارغه ما يملاها إلا التراب... 
دانه باشمئزاز :منافقين الصراحه أكيد ماعبرهم 
هزت أم راكان راسها نافيه : لا أنتي ما تعرفين راكان طبعه يسامح بس ما ينسى ... 
حست دانه بشئ غريب يشدها لراكان .. حنون مع أمه في وقت هو قاسي مع غيرها..تحمل قسوة أعمامه وحقدهم والحين تمصلحهم حتى يكسبون وده لأنه صار تاجر كبير .. ياترى كيف القسوه تتفجر ويطلع منها هالحنان وإلا بس هو موجه لامه من بد كل هالناس .. من كم وهو يعاني ....عشر سنوات ..وهو يكافح ويتعب ويناضل ..ما تغيرت مفاهيمه للحين؟ .. وإلا حولوه لإنسان قاسي ما يعرف الرحمه !.. 
بس أمه ما قالت إن عمره 35 سنه أكيد انه متزوج وعنده ثلاث أو أربع أطفال ...وأكيد بيكون لهم حصة من حنانه الشبه معدوم ومن بيلومه الصدمات تخلي الواحد يصاب بالتبلد ..شطح تفكير دانه لبعيد ..ياترى كيف تعامله مع زوجته هل يتخلى عن قناعه إلي يلبسه حتى يخافون أعدائه منه ويرهبونه ويرميه أول ما تطيح عينه عليها وإلا يستخدمها كوسيله لإفراغ انفعالاته وغضبه و لإراحة نفسه حتى لو كان هالشئ باستخدام طريقه الناس الجهال المتخلفين ..(تلونت خدود دانه بلون دافي من تفكيرها إلي مشى بها أميال في طريق ماسبب لها إلا الألم ...بس هالانسان لغز محير يستاهل إن الواحد يتوقف ويتفكر فيه ) 
وفجأة شافت دانه شله كبيره جايه لطاولة أم راكان وابتسمت وهي توقف وتحس بحزن غريب لأنها بتترك العجوز:كان شرف لي الكلام معك ياخاله 
كان ودها العجوز تمسكها وتعرف اسمها و بنت مين بس عايلتها وصلت وانشغلت بهم بس ما راحت عن بالها هالبنيه الخلوقه إلي خلتها تعيد حكمها في بنات الزمن هذا والي فيه من أشكال (ساره) الكثير تضايقت العجوز من ذكر (ساره) إلي ماجاها من وراها هي وولدها الغالي إلا المشاكل والشر قطيعه تقطعها هي وسيرتها.. 
؛ 
؛ 
قالت دانه وهي تتمشى :تصدقين دخلت قلبي هالمره .. 
قالت هنادي وهي تتأفف وتناظر في ساعتها : صارت لك ربع ساعه وأنتي صاجتني كان سألتيها إذا عندها ولد تزوجه لك 
هنا عصبت دانه لان جروحها مازالت عميقه من بعد طلاقها عن ولد عمتها إلي ماكان يستحقها 
"وأنتي مافي بالك إلا العرس ... اعرفي انه أخر شئ أفكر فيه" 
قالت هنادي بعصبيه لان بنت عمها ماتخطت طلاقها للحين :بصراحه طحتي من عيني ما توقعتك ضعيفه 
قالت دانه وهي تحس بالدموع تتجمع في عيونها وقلبها يتقطع :سكري على الموضوع 
طبعا أكيد تتساءلون وش سبب حزن دانه اوكي راح أقول لكم ...دانه تزوجت قبل سنتين يوم كان عمرها عشرين من ولد عمتها شيمه (عبدالعزيز) إلي كان مو حاسب لها حساب ويتصرف في حياته مثله يوم كان عزابي ..لكن إلي يحز في النفس أكثر إنها كانت توده وتميل له ولو انه عدل تصرفاته وصار وفيّ لها كانت طاحت في حبه بس هو كان لامسؤول وعابث مغازل بالجوال والانترنت و راعي تفحيط يعني كأنه مراهق مو رجال عمره 28 سنه ..لكن إلي كان مصبر دانه عليه لسانه وكلامه المعسول إلي يخليها تضعف وتصدق انه راح يتوب ويترك عنه هالحركات ...ياه أحيانا دانه تشتاق له وتبكي على الأوقات الحلوه إلي كانوا يمضونها سوى وخفة دمه لكن لما تتذكر ذاك اليوم إلي بسبته جاها انهيار عصبي وحاله نفسيه ماتشافت منها إلا السنه إلي فاتت ترجع تكرهه وتكره قسوته وتكره الزواج بكبره .........ذاك اليوم ورجعت دانه تتذكر ......... 
إلا إن هنادي هزتها بلطف من كتفها :خالد برى ينتظرنا 
دانه وهي تعقد حواجبها :غريبه مادق على جوالي 
هنادي وهي تضحك :ههههههههههههههه أزينه من جوال رايح في خبر كان اشتري غيره وفكينا 
دانه وهي تتأفف :ياحبك للمظاهر وشفيه نوكيا 7610 شوفيه وش زينه 
هنادي:هههههههههههههه بزود الناس متطورين وأنتي مازلتي على أيام الدمعه وبعدين اسمعوا مين يتكلم عن المظاهر 
دانه:هههههههههههههههههههه والله انك مضيعه أصلا أنا كنت ناويه اطلع بكره واشتري آخر موديل نزل 
هنادي:قللللللللللللللللللللوش أخيرا هذي بنت عمي إلي اعرفها 
دانه :هههههههههههههههههههه فضحتينا يمال ماني بقايله 
هنادي متروعه لان خالد يدق عليها :لا والله إلي رحنا فيها أخوك قابه شياطينه عجلي علينا البسي عبايتك خلينا نطلع لا يدخل يسحبنا مع كششنا 
دانه فاطسه من الضحك من كلام هنادي إلي كان وجودها بالنسبه لها في جميع مراحل حياتها مثل البلسم إلي يداوي ويلطف وتمنت من كل قلبها لو تكون زوجة لاخوها بس أهي عارفه أنهم اثنيناتهم دايم يتناقرون وما يحبون بعض ما تدري وش السبب 
طبعا لمحة الحزن إلي مرت في عيون دانه ما فاتت هنادي إلي أوجعها قلبها لحال بنت عمها .. لأنها تعرف قدر عبد العزيز عندها وتعرف إن قلبها للحين ينزف .. لكن هذي هي دانه فولاذ من برى وزجاج سهل الكسر من جوى .. آه بس لو تلقى ابن الحلال إلي يستهاهلها .. وتشيل من راسها فكرة إن كل الرجال سواسيه وأنهم خاينين .. بس لا حياة لمن تنادي لان دانه مع كل رقتها وعذوبتها عنيده بقسوة الصخر .. 
تنهدت هنادي ولبست عبايتها.. 
طبعا الجو في السياره كان خانق لان خالد كان معصب على البنات .. كانت دانه تحاول ماتنفجر من الضحك لان هنادي كانت تكلمها بهمس وتنكت على خالد بحكم جلوسها في الكرسي إلي وراها... 
آخر شئ ماقدرت دانه تتحمل وانفجرت بالضحك...ناظرها خالد بنص عين و أسكتت على طول وهي تلوم هنادي لأنها دايم تورطها في مواقف مالها داعي.

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

بصراحة من العنوان تلفت النظر اليها
وتحمسنا على الدخوول واللقراءه

شكرا لك اخيتي

ونحن باانتظاار التكمله

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههههه

يووووه نزلتيها آهات عاشقة

زييين يمبا ليي أرتاح بعديين أقراها 

يعني يمكن أقراها بعد الا ختبارات 
وشكلها من عنوانها حليوو

بس من الحيين اقوول لش لا تصيري زي دمعووه لا انتفش 
أمزح

----------


## دمعه حزن

*آهات عاشقه*
*تسلمي على القصه الرووعه*
*امممم .. بس سبقتج وقرأتها عشان ما تنتقمي مني*
*وتطلعي حرتج فيني بهالقصه*
*عندج صغيره بس خطيرة وسوبر ستار العشق*
*ما اوصيج عليهم .. عذبيهم زين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بس فعلاً القصه حلووووووووه*
*يسلمووا خيووه*
*يعطيك الف عافيه ياااارب*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

سوبر ستار العشق :

يسلموا على التواجد الروووعه 

وأن شاء الله شوي واحط لكم جزء


صغيره بس خطيره :

براحتش حبوبتي 

واهم شيء الدراسه 

ولاتخافي تراني مو زي دموووعه

دمعة حزينه :

افااا 

لكن ماعليه مدام قراتيها ما باجننهم 


ومشكوووورين على المرور والتواجد الحلو 

دمتم سال

----------


## آهات عاشقه

(الجزء الثاني) 
فاتت سنين وأنا بسمعك ..ولا عمري فكرت أخدعك 
مالقتيش جرحي بيوجعك...ولا قلبي عز عليك.. 
و عايزني..تاني أصدقك.. 
والله أنا قلبي جنيت عليه..وبكل بساطه لعبت فيه.. 
.وعايزني ارجع دالوقت لحياتي معاك...شفت القسوه فيك..وعرفت الغدر ده من عينيك 
أنا بعد دا كل أزاي وليه..ارجع لهواك 
عيشتني في أجمل هوى..ووعدتني نكون سوى 
أخرتها ضاع عمري بأيديك..ماتقولي ذنبي أنا إيه 
مسحت دانه دموعها بقفا يدها يبدو إن الدموع صارت عاده عندها ...كيف تقدر تنسى وكيف ما تبكي والي صار محفور في ذاكرتها كيف..؟ الزوجه تقدر تسامح وتصفح عن كل شئ إلا الخيانة..؟ لأنها جرحها مميت ويبقى أثره لأخر العمر ..ضمت دانه رجلينها وسندت ظهرها للسرير وهي تفكر وتحاول تدور الغلط إلي ارتكبته والتقصير حتى يخونها بهالقسوه ويهزها من الأعماق ..وين الحب إلي دايم يتكلم عنه وين راحت غلاة ..دانة حياته ونور دنياه..كل كلام الحب زيف وخداع ليه طيب ..كانت له نعم الزوجه والحبيبه والصديقه ..كيف نسى وقفتها معه يوم توفى أخوه في حادث وكيف كانت له سند وقوه لما يرجع لها وعواطفه مستنزفه من حزن خواته وأمه وأبوه وإخوانه ..كيف تحملت حزنه وكتمت حزنها عشان خاطره ..كيف نسى أمسياتها الرومنسيه ومفاجأتها له..كيف هانت عليه ... شهقت وجلست تبكي بصوت مكتوم حتى ما تسمعها أمها .. آه ياليتها تغمض عين وتفتح عين وتلقى ذاكرتها ممسوحه .. ذكرى ذاك اليوم زي السم إلي يذبح فيها شوي شوي .. بكل قسوه وألم.. 
ومن بيلومها ....حطت راسها على المخده وجلست تسترجع ذكرى ذاك اليوم إلي دمر لها حياتها كلها ... 
كان ذاك اليوم بداية العطله الطويله قبل سنتين كان عبدالعزيز مسافر الإمارات عشان يساهم في بورصة الإمارات .. ونزل دانه عند أهلها وبعد وداعه الحار إلي مليان مشاعر لها وعدها يرجع بعد يومين يعني يوم الخميس .. نزلت دانه وراح هو للمطار ..غمضت عيونها بقسوه كيف كانت غبيه وعلى نياتها للدرجه ذي كان يستهزء فيها وهي يا غافلين لكم الله ..مرت الأيام وخبرها انه بيرجع فجر الجمعه ... وانه بيمر يآخذها ماله داعي تجي... هي صدقته الغبيه .. ويوم صارت الساعه 12 بالليل حست بالملل وعيا النوم يجيها لأن زوجها (الوفي) بيرجع بعد أربع ساعات بالكثير ومن زود ما هي تبي راحته طلبت من أخوها خالد يوديها بيتها حتى ترتب البيت وتستعد له ..(جلست تضحك من بين دموعها بسخريه على نفسها )..طبعا لزمت على خالد يدخل يشرب شئ ويتأكد معها إن البيت خالي لانهم ساكنين بفيلا مؤجره وواسعه وهي تخاف تدخلها بلحالها ..طلعت الدرج إلي بالجنب بالصاله الواسعه وصوت خطواتهم بس إلي يتردد بالبيت الرخامي الواسع مشت لغرفة نومها إلي بوسط الدور الثاني والي قبلها صالة استقبال حلوه و أنيقه فيها صوفا طويله وكرسيين متقابلين وبينهم طاوله زجاجيه مذهبة الأطراف .. جلس خالد بالرسبشن وتقدمت دانه لجناحهم الواسع إلي فيه صالة جلوس صغيره وحمام وغرفة نوم ملوكيه فخمه بديكوراتها الزرقاء والذهبيه .. ولما دخلت الجناح كان قدامها غرفة الجلوس بعدين السرير الواسع إلي تغطي أطرافه ستاير زرقاء خفيفه .. 
حست برعب وخوف وتمنت لو تموت في هاللحظه وهي تشوف شخصين بسريرها ..مشت مثل المخدره أو مثل السجين إلي محكوم عليه بالإعدام ظلم وعودان بدون ذنب.. 
مشت وهي تحس نفسها ميته ..جسم يهيم بلا روح ..وقلب مع كل خطوه يتقطع ألف قطعه وقطعه .... 
وشافته مع الخدامه ..في سريرها وبين يدينه ..وهو يضمها لصدره..... 
صرخت صرخه...وانهارت ولا عاد تتذكر إلا دخلت أخوها الغرفه ..وفزت عبد العزيز وخوفه وصدمته لما شافها .. 
وما صحت من الصدمه إلا بعد كم يوم .. وعرفت إن إلي جاها انهيار عصبي .. وان عبد العزيز طلع من السجن من بعد ما طلب له خالد الهيئه وطلع مأمن نفسه وانه متزوج الشغاله زواج مسيار يعني حلاله مو مسوي شئ حرام ومخالف للشرع.. 
تذكر دانه يوم قدر يدخل غرفتها بالمستشفى قبل وقت الزياره وقبل مايجونها أهلها ,, واستغل الفرصه لان أمها إلي مرافقه وكانت طالعه تجيب غرض وترجع يعني مافيه احد يمنعه من شوفتها ..والي صار له أسبوع وهو يتحرى لها 
تذكر أنها جتها نوبه لما شافته و حست بالقرف والحزن والألم ..وطلبت منه وهي تبكي يطلع ولا عاد يوريها رقعة وجهه .تذكرت وجهه إلي دايم باسم و مزوحي .. وهو راكع عندها يبكي بحسره وألم على إلي سواه فيها.. 
عبدالعزيز:سامحيني يالغاليه طلبتك سامحيني 
قالت دانه له وهي تبكي وبين دمعه وثانيه كانت تتنفس وتشهق (لكم عاد تتخيلون الموقف) : اطلع يا عبد العزيز اطلع أنت دمرتني ذبحتني بالحيا 
جلس يبكي من قلب ..:أنا أسف يالغاليه والله أسف 
دانه وهي تصد عنه :ما ينفعك الأسف أنت قضيت علي... شغاله ..تحط السيرلانكيه بقدري ( وصرخت فيه بعز وكبرياء وهي تناظره باحتقار ) أنا بنت فهد ابن سبع زوجي يتزوج علي و مين شغاله .. 
تغير لون وجهه وأحنى راسه من الخزي إلي ارتكبه ببنت خاله ...قال وهو يتوسل لها : اطلبي إلي تبين أنا مستعد أنفذه لك أنا عارف انك ما راح تصدقيني بس والله إني احبك وأموت فيك والي صار من اليشطان ومن الشغاله إلي أغوتني حتى صار إلي صار 
قالت له وهي تمسح دموعها بقوه و كأنها تمسحه هو من حياتها :أبيك تطلقني والحين 
وقف و الصدمه على وجهه ، قال بهمس :أطلقك 
وقفت بدورها من الكرسي إلي كانت جالسه فيه وراحت تمشي وتوقف وجهها للشباك وظهرها له..:سو جميل فيني وخلني اذكر عنك لو شئ واحد سويته لي وريحني 
قال بزعل وصدمه لأنه يحبها بطريقته :ما اقدر أعيش بدونك يا دانه يقولون الواحد مايحس بقيمة إلي عنده حتى يخسره 
التفتت وقالت له والدموع على وجهها تتلاحق :أنت قلتها يخسره وأنت خسرتني خلها تجي بالطيب يا ولد العمه أحسن 
حزت بخاطره كلمة ولد العمه وحركت نخوته إلي صار لها فتره خامله ..قال وهو يمسح دموعه ..: مالك إلا طيبة الخاطر يالغاليه بس لي طلب 
ناظرته باحتقار وكأنها تقول له تتشرط بعد إلي سويته فيني ..وكمل بملامح تقطع القلب :طلبتك لا ترديني.. آخر طلب قبل لا نفترق ..... 
(قبل لا نفترق...) صداها يتردد في كل مكان كانت تكرهه وتحتقره وتبغضه وتتمنى موته ... 
لكن ليش الكلمه هذي نزلت عليها مثل الزلزال..؟ ليش حست بغصه تحرقها..؟ ليش حست بنهر وفيضان دموع يهدد بالنزول..؟ ليش تمنت لو أنها ما أنولدت في يوم ..؟ 
هزت راسها حتى تسمع طلبه... 
تقدم منها ببطء وهو على وشك وينهار مو مصدق كل إلي يصير..ساعات تكون اليقظه والتوبة متأخرة و متأخره كثير كثير...! 
-ضميني....! 
أنصدمت دانه :-وش هو...؟ 
قال بحزن وهو يحاول يتماسك :-لآخر مره ضميني ....! 
قالت بهمس وهي ترتجف :بعد كل إلي سويته ..؟ 
قال وهو يقرب منها : ما أستاهلك اعرف ..بس أبي أحس بدفى حضنك قبل لا أتركك هذا أخر طلب عندي قبل السماح وقبل ما نفترق 
نزلت دانه راسها وهي تبكي بشكل ما صار لها بحياتها كلها .. يا ليتها ما تركت عز أبوها وراحت بالها وأيامها الحلوه وتزوجت منه 
قرب منها حتى ما صار يفصل بينهم إلا الهوى وأنفاسهم المضطربه .. وبدون ردة فعل ضمها لصدره بكل قوته وجلس يبكي وهي تبكي بصمت كان يبي يختزن ريحتها ورقتها ونعومتها في قلبه وذاكرته للأبد... غلط غلطه عقابها كان حرمانه منها العمر كله ..كيف بيعيش بدونها..بدون حنيتها .. ورقتها .. صحيح انه كان مو وفيّ بس كان يحبها وكانت غير في نظره عن كل بنات حواء ..كانت الصفاء والطهاره والعفه..كانت بلسم جروحه كانت الراحه بالنسبه له والقلب الكبير إلي ياما سامحه على زلاته وأخطائه ..تركها بعد ما انسحبت من بين يدينه تاركة حظنه بارد خاوي .... 
قالت بهدوء غريب وصوت مبحوح من البكاء : نفذت طلبك..أوف الحين بوعدك 
ناظرها وهو يمسح دموعه بشماغه .. :وأنا عند كلمتي..أنتي..انتـ...ي طالق..طالق..طالق 
حست دانه من بين موجة الم هالكلمه .. بنوع من الراحه الحين بيطلع من حياتها بترتاح منه .. من انتظار حبه الصادق..من انتظار زلته الجديده..من انتظار أعذاره وتبريراته ... 
قال وهو يمسك مسكة الباب :بشتاق لك ديري بالك على نفسك يالغاليه وسامحيني الله يرزقك بمن هو أحسن مني 
ماردت عليه دانه .. وطلع من الباب .. وبهالشكل طلع من حياتها للأبد... 
قالت هنادي لام خالد : وش تسوي دانه بغرفتها العصر غريبه 
قالت أمها بضيق وصوت مرتجف : مشغله شريط لأليسا ومسكره النور والباقي أنتي تعرفينه به 
تنهدت هنادي بضيق هذي حالة دانه من بعد ما تطلقت .. ساعات ترجع دانه الأوليه المرحه راعية المقالب وساعات تنتكس حالتها مثل الحين عجزوا معها سفروها أهلها للخارج .. ما تركوها ولا دقيقه ..لكن مافيه فايده 
دخلت هنادي الغرفه وجلست جنب دانه إلي جالسه على الصوفا الزهريه الناعمه ...ومسنده راسها على المخدات ..قالت وهي تبتسم من قلب لهنادي بنت عمها وصديقة طفولتها ..:ياهلا وغلا نور المكان 
قالت هنادي وهي تتكلم مصري :دا المهلي ما يولي 
دانه:هههههههههههههه ما تتركين حركاتك 
قال هنادي تنتقدها : نور طافي وصوت أليسا الحزين يردح في المكان خير إن شاء الله 
دانه "ولا تزعلين ..(مسكت الريموت وسكرت الستريو).. 
وجلست مبتسمه .. 
قالت هنادي بجديه :لمتى بتظلين على هالحاله ..؟ 
قالت دانه وهي تخفي انفعالها بمجله بين أيدينها : أي حاله .. 
قالت هنادي وهي تاخذ المجله و تحطها بعنف على الطاوله الصغيره إلي بجنب الصوفا : لا تستغبين لان ما احد يفهمك مثلي .. أنا متأكده بأنك ما تحبينه ليش متأزمه قولي لي.. 
قالت دانه وهي تطوي أصابع يدينها بارتجاف : مقدر أنسى يوم شفته نايم مع الشغاله الشئ ذا دمرني..هز ثقتي بنفسي.. 
تأففت هنادي: دانه ( ومسكتها مع كتوفها تهزها) اطلعي من هالقوقعه إلي حبستي نفسك فيها أنتي ألف من يتمناك والدليل الخطاب إلي كل يوم يخطبونك وأخرهم الرجال إلي عند عمي الحين .. أنتي تملكين الأخلاق الجمال والطيبة ..ما أنتي من مستوى الحيوان إلي تزوجتيه...أزين شئ سواه بحياته انه طلقك بدون شوشره ولا يغرك الموقف الرومنسي إلي كان بينكم ذاك اليوم بالمستشفى كان يبي يريح ضميره بالأحرى ..والدليل على إن ذيل الكلب ما ينعدل شوفيه اخوي شايفه بشقة عزابيه الأسبوع إلي فات وكان عندهم بنات (ماكانت هنادي ناويه تقول لها لأنها ماتبي تجيب سيرته لكن لازم تصحي بنت عمها وتخليها تلحق عمرها حتى لو كان هالشئ قاسي ومؤلم عليها) 
تشنج وجه دانه دليل من صدمتها وحست بغباء كبير .. ليش خلت هالانسان العديم الإحساس يدمر حياتها واستقرارها الشخصي ,, وهو لاهي ومستانس على الرغم من أمه لمحت قبل فتره لما زارتهم قبل ثلاث شهور أنهم بيخطبون له ، دانه ماحست إلا بالضيق رغم أنها تعمدت اللا مبالاة في وجه عمتها الحقوده المعدومة الشخصيه لان بناتها وبنات رجلها هن إلي يحركنها على كيفهم ف إذا رضن على احد رضت هي وإذا زعلن على احد زعلت هي .. 
قالت دانه وهي توقف قدام الستريو وتناظر في Cd المصفوفه بترتيب جنبه في علبه خاصه ..:أنا استغرب يا هنادي.......(وسكتت كأنها ما تدري وش تقول أو كيف تعبر..)وقفت هنادي جنبها تناظر فيها وهي تحوس في Cd بتوتر 
وماتكلمت تنتظرها تتكلم 
قالت دانه وهي تفتح Cd لمحمد عبده : أنا ما أحبه .. بس أتضايق لما يقولون انه تزوج أو خطب .....(وهزت كتوفها بضعف..) شئ غبي ما أحبه و أتضايق لأنه سعيد ومكمل حياته 
قال هنادي بعقلانيه ودقه :شوفي أنا راح أقولك سبب إحساسك ذا.... 
دانه :هههههههههههههه طبقي علم نفسك إلي تدرسينه علي (وكانت تقصد تخصص هنادي بالجامعه وهو علم النفس ) 
ابتسمت هنادي .. وكملت : الموضوع ببساطه انك مجروحه في الصميم وتنقهرين لأنه قدر يتجاوز طلاقكم و ظروفه ببرود وقدر يكمل حياته ولا كن شئ صار في وقت أنتي فيه ما تخطيتي الصدمه والي صار 
اتسعت عيون دانه من دقة تحليل بنت عمها..إلي فعلا كان مطابق ميه بالميه لشعورها لأنها تحس نفسها مخدوعه ومظلومه لأنها تكافح عشان تمحي أثار جروحه في وقت هو عادي ولا كن شئ هامه ...ولامت نفسها كيف كانت غبيه بس إلي كان مهون هالشي عليها أنها ماكانت حزينه لفقدانه هو ..لا ..كانت حزينه لأنها فقدت كل شئ كانت تحلم به ..الاستقلالية .. الأمومه .. والاهم من هذا كله شخص يحبها يقدر فكرها وتكون محور الكون عنده بحيث ما يتنازل يناظر حرمه غيرها ..

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ابتسمت دانه ابتسامه ملتويه : الروايات لاعبه فمخي مافيه بذا الوجود حب حقيقي ..قاهر .. يتحدى الحدود والعقبات ..صادق .. ومافيه رجال وفيّ.. 
قالت هنادي معاتبه وهي تمزح : أقول لا تسدين نفسي عن الزواج تراني أبي العرس 
دانه :ههههههههههههههههههههه إلي يسمعك يصدق انك مستعجله على العرس في وقت أنتي فيه ترفضين من يتقدم لك 
قالت هنادي وهي تاخذ الـcd وتحطه بالستريو : مالقيت إلي يناسبني .. 
و بدا في هالوقت فنان العرب يمول..... 
الأماكن 
كلها مشتاقه لك.. 
والعيون إلي أنرسم فيها خيالك 
والحنين إلي سرى بروحي وجالك... 
ماهو بس أنا حبيبي .... 
الأماكن 
كلها مشتاقه لك ..مشتاقه 
**** 
"يالغاليه صار لك شهر وأنتي بسيرة هالبنت " 
ضحكت أم راكان وقالت له وهي تشرب شاهي : لأنك ما شفت إلي شفته ..كامله والكامل وجه الله 
راكان : ههههههههههههههههههه يا حبني لك أشوى إنك ما عرفتي من بنته وإلا كان تورطت 
فهمت أمه قصده وتكدر خاطرها لأنه رافض الزواج من بعد طلاقه قبل خمس سنوات من قليلة الأصل "ساره " بنت عمه حمد ... 
ابتسم بحنان كبير عكس قوته وصرامته بالعمل لو يشوف واحد من موظفينه هالرقه إلي بعيونه ما راح يصدق انه مالك وحده من اكبر الشركات بالمملكه .. كان مهيب شخصيته قويه ووجوده مسيطر .. زاد عليه وسامته المدمره وطوله بنيته القويه لأنه من المنتظمين على ممارسة رياضة بناء الأجسام ..وغير عصاميته وثقته بنفسه وحسن تصرفه إلي خلته يحمي أمه من غدر أعمامه بعد وفاة أبوه مباشرة . وإيمانه وقدرته وإرادته في مواجهتهم وتخطي العقبات والطعنات إلي وجهوها لظهره أول ما مسك شغل أبوه وجده ... 
لدرجة إن عمه حمد من كثر حسده وبغضه له قال له قبل ست سنوات وبمجلس كله معارف وأقرباء لهم جايين يتعشون عند عمه بمناسبة عيد الأضحى .."قل تم ياولد الأخو " 
راكان تورط .. مايدري وش يبي عمه قدام خلق الله وهو عارف خباثة عمه وعارف إن راكان مستحيل يخلف له طلب قدام الناس.. 
راكان (وهو يحاول يكون دبلوماسي) : أمرني يا أبو سعد 
ابتسم عمه ابتسامه خبيثه لأنه كشف دبلوماسية ولد أخوه : ما يأمر عليك عدو قل تم 
ابتسم راكان بهدوء وهو عارف في قرارة نفسه انه ما راح يجبر على شئ ما يبيه وهذا الشئ تشهد له فيه أعماله الناجحه وسيطرته على السوق .."تم" 
حط يده بيد عمه الممدوده ..قال عمه بكل صوته وقدام الرجال الحاضرين "اشهد كل الحاضرين إني عطيت بنتي ساره لولد اخوي راكان عطيه ما وراها جزيه لأني ما راح ألقى من هو أحسن منه يكون زوج لها.. 
ما تأثر راكان ولا تغير لون وجهه لأنه كان يعرف إن عمه بيسوي ذا الحركه عاجلا أو أجلا ....... لأنه سمعه مره يتكلم وهو طالع من المسجد قبل شهر وما انتبه إن راكان صلى في نفس المسجد لأنه بعيد عن بيته لكنه كان قريب من مشوار كان يقضيه ونزل يصلي فيه.. وكان عمه يقول لاخوه إلي اصغر منه محمد : 
-لا تحسبني نسيت موضوع ثروة اخوي وعمي .. ياخي تقدر بالملايين وولد أخوك شايف نفسه علينا علمني بالله كم مره قلب الطاوله فوق روسنا كل ما دبرنا له مصيبه طلع منها 
قال محمد بتردد (والي مسيطر عليه أخوه حمد (أبو سعد ) لان شخصيته ضعيفه ) 
-بس...هو..ماتعب وكد طوال هالسنوات عشان يمشي الشغل ويثبت سمعته بالسوق 
ابتسم راكان بسخريه ..من كلامهم في وقت ناظر أبو سعد أخوه بنظره مدمره : 
-أقول لا يكثر لو يكد مية سنه أنا أحق بهالملايين منه ومآخذها مآخذها لو يكون أخر يوم في عمري 
قال محمد بلا مبالاته المعهوده : وش بتسوي لان كل خططك فشلت، لك الحين ست سنوات تحاول وما فيه أمل .... 
ضحك أبو سعد ضحكه كريهه كلها حقد وبغض : دواه عندي 
قال محمد بحماس :كيف..؟ 
أبو سعد :هههههههههههههههههه بزوجه ساره 
مازال راكان وراهم .. واحتار من كلام عمه كيف بيزوجه ساره ..بعدين نهر نفسه لأنه يتوقع أي شئ من عمه حتى لو وصل هالشئ انه يبيع بنته 
كمل أبو سعد ...لما شاف حيرة أخوه :أنت تعرف ساره بنت أبوها وهي متحسفه مثلي على الثروه إلي لو كانت معنا كان عيشتنا بعز (هز راكان راسه لان عمه يعد غني وعنده بيت تتحاكى المجالات بجماله ودقة تصاميمه إلي كانت على يدين أحسن مصمم ديكور بروما بس الجشع ماله حدود ) ....عشان كذا هي اقترحت علي هالاقتراح ومستعده تضحي بسعادتها عشان ترجع حقنا 
(ابتسم راكان بقسوه حاسبينها صح هو وبنته بس دواكم عندي وأنا راكان لان إلي يحاول بس مجرد محاوله يتلاعب فيني راح يندم طول عمره ) 
قال محمد وعجبته الفكره : كيف طيب بتزوجها له .. 
أبو سعد بخبث وهو يتلاعب بسبحته : كل شئ بوقته حلو خلنا نزين العلاقات مع ولد أخونا العزيز (قالها بسخريه ) ونوكل ساره بهالمهمه 
مشى راكان للجهه الخلفيه للمسجد والي كان موقف فيها سيارته لحسن حظه لان المواقف مزحومه ...ركب سيارته الـ.(.bm حوت السوداء) ومشى راجع للبيت ...وهو يفكر ويتسلى كيف ساره بتحاول إغواءه عشان يتزوجها ..حس بحماس غاب عنه فتره بسبب ضغط العمل على الأقل الأيام الجايه بتكون حامله له التسليه والمرح ..حمد ربه وشكره لأنه دايم معه ودايم يحميه من حقد الحساد وأولهم أعمامه لحمه ودمه ... 
لان راكان كان سارح في الماضي ما انتبه إن أمه تكلمه ابتسم بحنان ما يخص به إلا أمه الغاليه : وش كنتي تقولين يمه 
قالت أمه بضيق : ما أنت بمعي .كنت أقول ليه ما تتزوج مره ثانيه 
تشنجت عضلات وجهه بشكل ما خفى عن أمه وقال بازدراء :أتزوج ...! تكفين يمه أخذت كفايتي من الزواج العمر كله 
ضاق صدر أمه بشكل كبير : ليه يمه لا تخلي تجربة وحده تحبطك أنت ألف وحده تتمناك 
قال وهو يحاول يمزح ويلطف انفعال أمه : وأنا ما أتمنى ولا وحده 
وعشان مايعطي أمه فرصه أنها تحاول إقناعه يتزوج ...قال وهو يبتسم :يمه تذكرين صديق أبوي أبو خالد 
قالت أمه ووجهها يشرق لأنها تحب كل شئ يذكرها بزوجها وحبيب عمرها "عبد الرحمن " : كان أبوك الله يرحمه يحبه ويذكره بالخير وكانت مواقفه معه ماتنسى ..بس خير عسى ما شر 
قال راكان (وهو يلبس نظارته الشمسيه إلي ماركة أرماني) لأنهم جالسين بحديقة بيتهم الكبيره وعلى الرغم من إن فوقهم مضله من القرميد والرخام إلا إن الشمس قدرت تتسلل لعيونه وتزعجه : مابه إلا العافيه بس صدف إننا تقابلنا في البنك أمس وعزمنا على العشاء بمزرعته الخميس الجاي وأنا وافقت لأني أحبه من حب أبوي له .. ولأنه وقف جنبي ونصحني أول ما استلمت شغل أبوي وله فضل كبير لأنه سبب في سعة الحال إلي حنا فيها 
هزت أمه راسها توافق على كلامه :رجال معدنه ذهب .. والله يمه تلبية عزيمته اقل شئ نقدمه له يكفي انه صديق أبوك الصدوق عندي له صور قديمه مع أبوك أيام الدراسه وطيش الشباب وحتى لما كبروا بالعمر الله 
قال راكان وهو يبتسم ويفتح جواله : اجل اتفقنا بنروح لمزرعته إلي بالجله (منطقه تبع للرياض تكثر فيها المزارع ) يوم الخميس

----------


## آهات عاشقه

قالت أمه وهي توقف بصعوبه وهي متسنده على حاجونها (عصاها) نظرا لتقدمها في السن :الله يقدم إلي فيه الخير قم أذن لصلاة المغرب رح صل لا تفوتك الصلاه 
ابتسم راكان وهو يمسك يد أمه ويساعدها على الوقوف :ابشري يالغاليه شيلي هم كل شئ إلا الصلاه و طاعة ربي 
باسته أمه مع خده "الله يحفظك من كل شر يا نظر عيني 
بعد مادخل أمه غرفتها .. إلي كانت بالطابق الأول .. والي جهزها لها خصيصا نظرا لأنها تتعب من طلوع الدرج الكبير إلي بوسط البيت الفخم حتى تروح لغرفتها وبعد ماتطمن على أمه راح لغرفته إلي بالطابق الثاني والي كان واسع بشكل كبير بحيث فيه جناحين نوم وغرفتين نوم عاديه لضيوفهم . وصاله استقبال كبيره ديكوراتها تتراوح بين الذهبي و الأزرق الغامق .. وفي طرف من الطابق فيه زاويه فيها ثلاجه كبيره وبرادة مويه ودروج صغيره وفرن مثبت في طاولة المطبخ من فوق وطاوله متصله بالجدار في طراز أوربي وكراسيها الصغيره المرتفعه حيل عن الأرض مثبته في الأرض حولها وكان ألوانه تتراوح بين السماوي و الأبيض الهادي يعني عباره عن مطبخ مصغر مريح للي يبي كابتشينو أو شاهي أو لشرب عصير آخر الليل 
دخل راكان غرفته .. واخذ دوش سريع ولبس ثوب ابيض وشماغ احمر تعطر وحط بوكه ومفتاح سيارته وجواله N70 في جيب ثوبه الجانبي ..ونزل 
وهو في طريقه للباب قالت امه من الرضاع وصديقة أمه الوفيه ((مريم )) : طالع يمه 
قال راكان وهو يبوس يدها السمراء الكبيره والي تجعدت مع تقدمها في السن :إيه يمه بغيتي شي 
قالت الخاله مريم وهي تضغط على يده : مابي إلا سلامتك بس انتبه على نفسك ولا تسرع سيارتك هذي عسى القوم تاخذها سريعه حيل 
وقامت عن الكرسي ودخلت داخل تشوف أم راكان



راكان: ههههههههههههههههههه ياحبني لك تامرين لو تبيني امشي عشرين مشيت 
قالت الخاله فاطمه وهي تدفه بحب لباب :ياحبك للخراط يالله الحق الصلاة لا تفوتك 
راكان وهو يفتح الباب وهي تطلع معه ..: يالله سلام 
قالت الخاله مريم وهي تناظره بحب ماتتوقع لو إن لها ولد من صلبها بتحبه كثره :بحفظ الله 
نزلت الخاله مريم وانتظرت راكان لين ركب سيارته وسوى دوره حول النافوره الدائريه الكبيره إلي بالوسط عشان يطلع ويتوجه لباب السيارات ..فتح الباب الاتوماتيكي البعيد عن نظر الخاله مريم نظر لمساحة البيت الكبيره بالريموت وطلع ثم سكره 
تعدت النافوره والبلاط المرصوف بالحجر الأحمر والبيج ..ثم راحت للمظلات إلي تحتها كراسي وطاولات من الحجر وقدامها مساحه كبيره من العشب الأخضر الندي بوسطه ملعب تنس كبير رخامي لان راكان يحب هالرياضه ودايم وهو وأصدقائه إذا تجمعوا يلعبونها ..يعني كان بيتهم مثال للعز والجمال الخيالي بأبوابه الزجاجيه المحدده بالأخضر الغامق ومساحته إلي مالها نهايه ووسائل الترفيه إلي اعتمدها راكان قبل كم سنه مثل حوض السباحه البيضاوي الضخم إلي بالجهه الثانيه للفيلا حيث إن راكان تعمد يكون مكانه بعيد عن الرايح والجاي حتى يأخذ راحته اكبر وحتى زواره وضيوفه يأخذون بعد راحتهم إذا حبو استخدامه..وكانت تحاوطه النوافير والأشجار الصغيره و طاولات زجاجيه زرقاء مايله للأخضر حتى تتماشى مع جو الطبيعه إلي حولها وكان مكشوف للهوى لأنه ما يحب أحواض السباحه المغلقه ... 
كانت الخاله مريم صديقه وفيه لام راكان أيام الدراسه من الابتدائي للجامعه .. حيث درسن سوى علم الاجتماع لكن أم راكان ألغت تفكيرها في الشغل لما تزوجت حبيب عمرها لأنها حبت تعوض السنين إلي راحت عليهم ، و الخاله مريم اشتغلت وتقاعدت قبل عشر سنوات .. (أكيد تتساءلون عن قصتها و ايش إلي خلاها تعيش مع راكان وأمه ..؟ ) 
الخاله مريم زي ما قلت لكم كانت صديقة ام راكان وعلى الرغم من مستواهم المادي كان اقل من مستوى عايلة أم راكان إلا أنهم كانوا بعد أغنياء ..لكن أهلها كلهم ماتوا في حادث سياره وجتها غيبوبه ماطلعت منها إلا بمعجزه .. وطبعا بعد قسوة أبوها عاشت تعاني من قسوة عمها الوحيد إلي زوجها ولده العابث غصب لأنها زي ما قال في وجهه (عرضه) وعاشت معه أسوء سنوات عمرها ..وزاد قسوته أنها حملت مره وماتت بنتها بعد الولاده بشهر لأنها كانت مولوده قبل موعدها بشهرين .. كانت هالبنت بعمر راكان لأنها ولدت بعد ولادة أم راكان بشهرين .. طبعا تذكر يوم زارتها أم راكان وطلبتها ترضع راكان عشان يصير ولدها ورضعته الخاله مريم وعز الله أنها ما ندمت يوم رضعته ....طبعا عمها مات وطلقها زوجها بهدوء بدون ما يطلب منها تعويض وهي محتاره من هالشئ للحين ..وبعدين سكنت بشقه بلحالها لكن راكان مارضى وفاجأها يوم وسير عليها وقال بآخذك مشوار وراح بها لبيتهم......... 
وقال بعد مادخلوا البيت والخاله مريم مخترعه تحسب أمه فيها شئ : 
عز الله ما راح أكون رجال من ظهر رجال إن تركت أمي الثانيه تسكن بشقه وأنا حي وبيتي ترمح فيه الخيل 
حاولت تعترض بس سكتها بنظره مصممه ..وكمل : أغراضك كلها بتوصل خلال نص ساعه وغرفتك إلي جنب غرفة أمي وأنتي بتسكنين معنا 
ماقدرت الخاله مريم تمسك دموعها وبكت من قلب وهي تضمه :والله لو إني جايبه ولد من لحمي ودمي ما كان بار بي مثلك الله يسعدك وين ما رحت يمه 
ابتسمت الخاله مريم صار لها الحين ثمان سنوات ساكنه معهم يعني بعد وفاة عبدالرحمن زوج صديقتها بتقريبا أربع سنوات ..

----------


## آهات عاشقه

خلاص اليوم واجد عليكم 


لو دمووووعه مانزلت كذا 


وان  شاء الله ما اتأخر عليكم على الباقي

----------


## P!nk Cream

آهااااااااااات 

ويييييييينش

قريت الا نزلتيه وخلصت 

ههههههههههههههههه

القصة مرررررة حلووة 


بانتظار التكملة

----------


## آهات عاشقه

*الجزء الثالث )
قال أبو خالد لزوجته وهو ينزل الكتاب إلي بيده على طاوله جنب السرير " ترى عندنا عزيمه يوم الخميس الجاي يا أم خالد "
قالت أم خالد وهي تجلس جنبه على السرير : لمن...؟
قال أبو خالد وهو يبتسم : لولد اعز أصدقائي 
قالت أم خالد ووجهها يشع : ولد عبد الرحمن
أبو خالد : إيه وعزمت أهله معه با لمزرعه .. وكل شئ جاهز بس كلمي البنات عشان يتجهزن وأنا بعزم الماس (يقصد بنته الكبيره) وزوجها 
قالت أم خالد وهي تعقد حواجبها : إذا العزيمه كبيره ماعاد فيه وقت للتجهيز
قال أبو خالد يطمنها : لا لا تخافين العزيمه مقتصره علي أنا وأخواني 
تنهدت أم خالد براحه ..:إن شاء الله مالك إلا إلي يرضيك 
أم خالد : راكان بيجيب زوجته معه
ناظرها أبو خالد وقال : راكان مو متزوج 
أم خالد : أبو خالد الله يعافيك نسيت إننا حضرنا زواجه قبل خمس سنوات تقريبا
أبو خالد : نسيت والله بس كني سمعت انه مو متزوج على العموم الله يحييه ويحيي من يجي معه ..عز الله انه رجال ينشد به الظهر
أم خالد : وأنا اشهد مو هو إلي غصب أمه إلي مرضعته وخلاها تسكن معهم 
قال أبو خالد بحزن وحنين : تربية الغالي الله يرحمه
مسكت أم خالد يد زوجها وأبو عيالها لأنها تعرف مكانة عبد الرحمن الكبيره عنده ..:الله يرحمه
قال أبو خالد وهو يتنهد "اللهم آمين"
وكمل ...."عز الله إني تمنيته يكون زوج لوحده من بناتي بس يالله القسمه"
أم خالد : هذي القسمه 
هز راسه :على قولتك .. هذا إلي الهي به نفسي لا ذكرت إلي صار لحبة عيني دانه
حست أم خالد بقلبها يوجعها لأنها تذكرت زواج دانه الكارثه : ما نقدر نقول إلا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
قال أبو خالد بحزن "أنا محتار قمر انخطبت بس أنا متردد 
قالت أم خالد بعقلانيه : لا تقطع برزق البنت إن جاك الرجال الصالح زوجه 
أبو خالد : أنتي تعرفينه زين سلطان ولد اخوي ناصر 
استانست أم خالد : والنعم والله فيه ما راح نلقى لقمر أحسن منه واكبر دليل أخوه الكبير سعود شفه له أربع سنين متزوج من الماس ورافض يتزوج عليها لأنها ماتقدر تحمل (الماس قصتها قصه بنذكرها بعدين )
ابتسم أبو خالد :ادري الله يسعده مثل ماهو صاينها ومسعدها و عشان كذا وافقت على سلطان وأنا داري إن قمر موافقه ..بس قبل ما تعلمينها لازم اكلم دانه 
ارتاحت أم خالد لان أبو خالد فكر في مشاعر دانه ولأنها تعرف بنتها عارفه إن قلبها كبير وإنها بتفرح لأختها إلي اصغر منها 
قال أبو خالد وهو ينسدح : بنام الحين و قبل أذان العصر بساعه صحيني 
أم خالد : إن شاء الله 
طلعت من بعد ماسكرت نور الغرفه وراحت لغرفة دانه ولحسن الحظ لقت قمر قاعده على كرسي المكتب الزهري وتسولف وهي تفرفر فيه ..ودانه تضحك منها
قالن كلهن لما دخلت امهن :يا هلا وغلا نورت الغرفه 
ضحكت أمهن وقالت :ياكثر النصب المهم أبوكن عنده عزيمه الأسبوع الجاي في المزرعه 
هزت دانه كتوفها : طيب وش دخلنا 
ضحكت قمر : ههههههههههههههه حلوه بس لا تعيدينها
قالت أمهن وهي تسوي نفسها عصبيه : خفيفات دم المهم دخلكن إن العزيمه فيها حريم وعمانك بيجون 
قالت قمر وهي تنط عند أمها : يدك على ألف وخمس ميه ريال 
شهقت أمها : وش لزومها وبعدين أنتي مآخذه من أبوك ألفين قبل يومين
قمر: يوه يمه أنتي قلتيها من أبوي وأنا اطلب منك الحين
دانه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وأنا بعد أبي فلوس قمير أحلى مني 
انقهرت قمر لأنها تكره ذا الاسم :قمير في عينك 
قالت أمهن : حشا جراد انتن مو اوادم بعطيكن إلي تبغن بس خلصن أشغالكن لأننا بنروح المزرعه قبل العزيمه بيوم 
ضمتها دانه وهي تبوسها مع خدها : اوكي يا أحلى mother in the world 
قمر وهي تناظر دانه بحقد : pleas ..no ..yes تكلمي عربي يا أخت دانه 
دانه وأمها :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وما قدرت قمر تستحمل وجلست تضحك معهن على لغتها الانكليزية إلي رايحه فيها 
؛
؛
؛

بعدها بساعه راحت قمر لغرفتها إلي قدام جنب غرفة دانه حتى ترتب أغراضها .. أما دانه أخذت دش سريع ولبست بنطلون جينز رمادي وبلوزه خفيفه بيضاء توصل لحد فخوذها وأكمامها لحد المرفق ضيقه وانيقه مره ..رفعت شعرها البني الناعم فوق راسها وطاحت منه خصل خلى شكله فوضوي كله انوثه وكان يلبق لوجه دانه الدائري ..
دق باب غرفت وما تدق الباب وأمها طالعه السوق :ادخل
دخل أبوها ووقفت دانه :هلا يبه (ووجههاكله ذهول )) بعدين فكرت بمرح (أكيد انه عريس جديد ) لو أنها مفكره بهالطريق قبل كم يوم كان اكتأبت وضاق صدرها بس بعد كلام هنادي صحت دانه لنفسها وتقبلت الفكره نوعا ما
جلس أبوها على الصوفا إلي على يمين سريرها الزهري الناعم ...وجلست دانه بالكرسي المقابل له 
قال أبوها بدون مقدمات : يبه ودي اخذ رايك فموضوع
دانه وهي تناظر أبوها بثقه : تفضل يبه أمرني
أبوها :مايمر عليك ظالم ... بس أنا خايف تتضايقين 
ما ردت دانه ......... (كمل ) : أختك قمر انخطبت لسلطان ولد عمك ناصر وأنا وافقت 
أخيرا تنفست دانه لأنها كانت خايفه من هالشي المجهول إلي بيخليها تزعل وقالت بحماس : هذا أحلى خبر سمعته سلطان رجال ألف بنت تتمناه
لاحظت دانه ذهول أبوها إلي أنرسم على وجهه وقالت لان حزنها الشهور إلي فاتت كون عنها انطباع مو زين : وش شايفني يبه ..قمر أختي ..ونحب بعض المفروض ماتفكر في رائيي لان الرأي المهم رأي قمر 
قل أبوها ووجهه يتهلل :ياااااااااه يبه شلتي عني حمل ما كان يخليني أذوق طعم النوم
قامت دانه وحبت راسه ثم جلست جنبه : هذي قسمه ونصيب يبه والي كاتبه الله بيصير أنا كنت ضعيفه لأني خليت إلي صار يدمر حياتي وينكد علي بس خلاص كل هذا انتهى صفحة قديمه حرقتها ونسيتها
باسها أبوها على راسها : الله يكملك بعقلك ياعين أبوك ..
ثم وقف وهو عند الباب سألها : قالت لكم أمك عن العزيمه 
دانه : إيه ...بس ماقالت لنا لمن هي
قال أبوها بنبره كلها حب : لولد اعز إنسان على قلبي ...
ابتسمت دانه لأنها تعرف إن أبوها يحب أصدقاءه وهم يحبونه ...فأكيد أنها تخص واحد منهم ...
وطلع أبوها من الغرفه....
(بس آه لو تدرون وش ينتظر دانه ...بهالعزيمـــــــــه !!)
&&&&&&&&&&
وفي بيت (أبو سعود) 
دخلت سعاد على روس أصابعها غرفة أخوها سلطان إلي كان سرحان حاط رجلينه فوق مكتبه ويلعب بالقلم..
سعاد : بوووووووووووووووووووو 
انتفض سلطان من الخرعه وقال وهو يرميها بدفتر ملاحظاته : وجعوه تاليتي بموت بسكته قلبيه بسببك
سعاد وهوي مستانسه : ههههههههههههههههههههه تعيش وتآكل غيرها 
كملت سعاد بخبث لأنها تبي تحرق دمه قبل ماتخبره بالأخبار الحلوه إلي معها : وين سرحان
سلطان وهو يرفع حاجب : ابد أفكر في رسالة الدكتوراه
سعاد : اها دكتوراااااااااااااااااه علينا هالخراط
ابتسم سلطان :اخلصي وش عندك
تربعت سعاد فوق السرير وهي تلعب بشعرها الأسود الطويل إلي طايح في حجرها بيدها : عندي لك خبر بس أبي البشاره
نزل سلطان رجلينه من فوق المكتب : رد عمي خبر ,...
ناظرته ببلاهه وقالت وهي تمد يدها : البشـــــــــــاره تحسبني ما اعرف سحباتك ( تقصد وعوده لها إلي يخلفها )
سلطان وهو يجلس جنبها واللهفه تملا وجهه الحنون إلي يحيط به وقار عايلة بن سبع ..: لك اللاب توب حقي إذا كانت البشاره تستاهل
أنهبلت سعاد اللاب توب إلي ماصار له أسبوع شاريه و إلي قيمته فوق 11الف ريال هي كانت بترضى لو يعطيها خمسمية ريال 
قالت وهي بتتقطع من الفرحه : تستاهل ونص ، قمر وافقت عليك my big brother 
أشرق وجه سلطان لما علمته سعاد إن قمر وافقت عليه ...بس إلي مكدره إن الزواج بيتأجل لان قمر باقي لها سنه ونص وتخلص جامعه ...وعشان حتى دانه ..
وقال لها وهو يرطن انكليزي بحكم دراسته في الخارج : you are a most beautiful sister in the world 
سعاد : ههههههههههههههههههههه على هونك ترانا ما حنا بمستواك في لغة الخواجات خلنا على عربيتنا اصرف
سلطان : ههههههههههههههههههههه ما تخلين حركاتك طيب ما حددوا متى الملكه ..
قالت سعاد وهي تضرب راسها بيدها : يوه نسيت أعلمك أبوي ينتظرك تحت حتى تروحون لبيت عمي أبو خالد حتى تتفقون على كل شئ .
طلعت عيون سلطان قدام وقال وهو يجرها ويطلعها برى الغرفه : يا مال إلي ماني بقايل و تهذرين من اليوم وماقلتي لي انه ينتظرني أبوي بيذبحني بسبتك يالسوسه
قالت وهي تضحك : إلي يسمعك يقول هذا خمس دقايق ويلبس ويخلص 
سلطان : أقول طسي هذا هو البلاء 
وطلعت وهي ميته من الضحك وسكر سلطان باب غرفته وهو ينزل بلوزته الزيتيه إلي بدون أكمام إلي لابسها مع بنطلون بيج عشان يآخذ شاور سريع ..
؛
؛
؛ 
دخلت سعاد غرفتها في هالوقت وهي تضحك على خفة دم أخوها وفرحته إلي ما تنوصف لأنه يبي يتزوج قمر للموت وبعد على هالخبر الحلو لأنها تحب قمر ... فهي رغم جمالها الهادي بنت خلوقه بس صريحه مره ..
جلست سعاد تمشط شعرها وهي تغني بصوت عالي...
قابلت كتير...فرشو لي عشاني الارض حرير
وشفت كتير...وما قابلتش زي حبيبي امير
زي العسل على البي هواك...زي العسل على البي هواك
ودخلت عليها أختها منال ...: ياعيني يالحب وش السالفه 
سعاد : ههههههههههههههههههههه حب فعينك قمر وافقت تتزوج سلطان
منال وهي تناقز : والله يو وناسه سليطين وش سوى عسى ما جته سكته قلبيه
سعاد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفيه يتلبس ويتزين بيروح مع البابا لعمو حتى يتفقون على كل شئ وعطاني البشاره لاب توبه الجديد
قالت منال وهي تربط شعرها القصير : والله ما أنتي ببسيطه يا sister 
سعاد: هههههههههههههه أعجبك ما تفوتني أي فرصه
فتح سلطان الباب وبيده شنطة اللاب توب ..حطه على السرير وشماغه على كتفه مسفوط : خذي تخربينه بالعافيه
منال:ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بوزت سعاد : وش قصدك ..؟
سلطان : ههههههههههههههه لا ابد سلامتك اقصد بالعافيه عليك
وبعد ما راحت الزعله بسرعه زي ماجت صفرت سعاد وهي تناظر كشخة أخوها: وش هالحلا وش هالزين وراك ماتكشخ عندنا كذا
قال سلطان (بيحرق دمها) : ناس عن ناس تفرق ...!
كانت منال متفرج صامت على مناقرة إخوانها ...وهي مستانسه ..
سعاد وهي تعدل ازارير ثوبه إلي فوق : وطبعا كالعاده جايني عشان ازرر لك ثوبك 
سلطان : هههههههههههههههههه كاشفتني 
قالت سعاد وهي تبوسه على خده لأنها على الرغم من أنها تحب كل إخوانها إلا إن سلطان موت لان أعمارهم متقاربه وهو سهل المعشر تقدر تشكي له تصارحه و تسولف معه بلا قيود وبلا خوف (يعني طايحه الميانه بينهم هههههه): ألف مبروك يا سليطين مقدما تستاهل كل خير 
وقامت منال وباسته : ألف مبروووووووووووووك ....(ناظرت فـ الباب ) ههههههههههههههه شف أم سعود الله يسلمها جايبه المبخره بتبخرك بالعود.. هذا وأنت ما ملكت للحين ولا أعرست
قالت أم سعود بوقارها وهي تبخر ولدها : مبروك يمه ما عليك من خواتك ما عندهن سالفه
باس راسها وضم خواته لصدره وقال بحنانه المعهود لخواته : يا قلبي ما مثل منوله وسعاد احد
هنا دخلت هنادي وقالت بصوتها المبحوح الرنان : بالله وهنوده مالها رب
راح لها يمشي وهو يضحك : عاد كلش ولا هنوده ..
ضمت أخوها وباركت له ..: مبروك يا أحلى سليطين بالكون 
ودمعت عيونها لان طبعها حساس..
قال سلطان وهو يمسح دموعها : بدينا أقول تعرفيني ما أحب ولا وحده منكن تبكي لا تضيقين خلقي
قالت هنادي وهي تبتسم : يوووووووووه this is دموع الفرح
سلطان وهو يضحك : this is ماله داعي البكي
كلهم إلي بالغرفه جلسوا يضحكون ....
نزل سلطان بسرعه لان أبوه جالس ينادي من تحت ...: يالله إن شاء الله ما أكون عريس ما تمت فرحته لان أبوه الظاهر بيذبحه ......... ولبس طاقيته وشماغه وهو يمشي بسرعه .........سلام
رد الكل: بحفظ الله
@@@
>في بيت أبو خالد <
كانت قمر جالسه بغرفة أختها وصديقتها مره دانه وهي تبكي ...
قالت دانه بضيق : ما فات الفوت للحين كلمي أبوي وقولي له انك ماتبين تتزوجين سلطان
قالت قمر وهي تبكي بشكل يقطع القلب : فات الفوت ونص عمي وسلطان عند أبوي تحت
دانه وهي متأثره بحزن أختها : طيب ليش وافقتي وأنتي ما تبينه
قمر وهي تمسح دموعها بالمنديل : تعرفيني ينعقد لساني قدام أبوي
دانه : أنتي وش اعتراضك عليه
قالت قمر بانفعال : ما أبي أتزوج شوفي وش صارلك ومعاناة الماس إلي تموت في اليوم ألف مره
قالت دانه وهي تحاول تقنع أختها المتعقده بسبتهن : هذي القسمه ياقمر ما يدري الواحد الله وش كاتب له .. بعدين شوفي الماس زوجها يموت فيها وضارب بموضوع العيال عرض الجدار أما أنا فموضوعي ثاني وماله علاقه فيك ثم شوفيني لولا الله ثم هنادي ماصحيت ولحقت نفسي قبل لا ادفنها في الحزن والمراره .. 
قالت قمر وهي ترمي المنديل في الكومه إلي قدامها وتاخذ غيره : أنا أبي أتزوج عن طريق حب يزعزع كياني يهزه .. مو من واحد جاي من أمريكا ماله إلا شهر وشافني بالصدفه وجاء وخطبني
( تقصد ذاك اليوم أول ما جاء من أمريكا كان عمها (أبو سعود ) مسوي له عشاء بمناسبة رجعته بشهادة الماجستير ويحضر لشهادة الدكتوراه في علوم الحاسب من الـ.USA وكانت هي رايحه للمطبخ تشرب ماء وما انتبهت للرجال الطويل إلي واقف قدام الميكرويف يسخن له كاس كابتشينو بطرف المطبخ الثاني على يدها اليسار..ناظرها وفقد توازنه قدام هالبنت إلي صعقته جاذبيتها سمراء بشرتها ذهبيه بلون ماله مثيل وشعر فاتح مره مخصل بالبني يوصل لحد كتوفها من ورى وكان كثيف وملفلف ولابسه تنوره تيركواز قصيره مموجه بالبني وبألوان فاتحه روعه ولابسه من فوق بلوزه بيج منقوشه نقش ناعم ماسكه بصدرها بدون تعليقات .. بعد ما شربت ماء التفتت غريزيآ وشافته منزل راسه ويتلاعب بكاسه بين أيدينه وكان لابس بنطلون جينز ضيق وتي شيرت احمر غامق مبين عضلاته بشكل مثير وكانت وقفته خطيره حيث انه كان متسند على الجدار وثاني رجله فصار واقف على رجل وحده ... حست بإحساس غريب وكان قلبها صعقته شحنه كهربائيه ... تمنت لو الأرض تنشق وتبلعها من الإحراج .. مشت بسرعه للباب الكبير الزجاجي وشدته لجهتها عشان ينفتح لكن عيا يفتح معها حست نفسها بتبكي وإلا بتنهار ومالقت نفسها إلا ترفع عيونها العسليه الوساع وتلتقي بعيون غامقه نظراتها مثل المغناطيس كانت أجمل عيون تشوفها بحياتها .. وبكل بساطه دف الباب قدام وانفتح .. انتبهت قمر على نفسها وطلعت وهي تحس بإحراج ماله مثيل ..كيف كانت غبيه ونست إن باب المطبخ ينفتح عن طريق الدفع قدام .........)
قطعت عليها دانه سرحانها في ذاك اليوم : ههههههههههههههههه الرجال طايح لشوشته في حبك
تداركت قمر نفسها و ناظرتها بحقد لأنها مو في مزاج مزح : أقول ورى ما تنطمين .. من متى السعوديين يعرفون الحب أصلا لو تسألين واحد منهم عن الحب .. بيحسب انه كرتون حليب ولا مول جديد
هنا ما قدرت دانه تمسك نفسها وفطست من الضحك من قلب : ههههههههههههههههههههه بالله وش هالتشبيهات بعدين ما فيه أحسن من عيال ديرتنا
ضمت قمر دبدوب دانه المفضل لصدرها وهي تناظرها بحده..: العن أبو الشقاء كل أحلامي الورديه طارت في مهب الريح
قالت دانه تمزح: قولي قسم ...أنت ليش حكمتي عليه انه جلف وعديم الإحساس يمكن يكون رومانسي لأقصى درجه وأنتي ظالمته ..
قمر وهي ترميها بدبدوب جنبها : هاه ...تتوقعين لو أنا عاقر ما أجيب عيال بيظل مخلص لي وما راح يفكر يتزوج...لو مرضت تهقين بيفكر فيني و بيظل ملازمني وما يفارقني دقيقه....لو حزنت وضاق صدري بيقدر يعرف إلي فيني وإلا بيكون نموذج للأشكال إلي نشوفها ما يدري وين الله حاطه....( وتهدج صوتها ورجعت تبكي......وكملت )......بيقدر يقبلني بعيوبي .. يحبني من قلبه .. وإلا هذا كلام بسمعه بس عند النوم ولا صار راضي علي ........ (وما قدرت تكمل)
تأثرت دانه مره من كلامها وضمتها لصدرها وهي تبكي معها : والله قطعتي قلبي يا قمر لازم ترضين بنصيبك وتدعين الله يكون مستقبلك معه كله سعاده لان أسئلتك تعجيزيه وما عندي لها جواب
قالت قمر وهي تشاهق : رضيت ولا لا يمديهم اتفقوا على كل شئ الحين ... أنا كنت حاطه أملي فيك حتى ترفضين أتزوج قبلك وأنتي خنتيني
قالت دانه برقه وهي تمسح شعر أختها بيدها : ليه يا قلبي ..مالي حق اقطع رزقك وأوقف في طريقك
؛
؛
؛
قال أبو سعود وهو يحط يده بيد أخوه الكبير أبو خالد : الله يقدم الخير ..عطيتنا جوهره ما تتثمن لولدنا سعود وطمعنا بجوهره ثانيه ومن كبر حظنا يوم صارت من نصيبنا 
قال أبو خالد وهو يهز راسه : أنا إلي حظي كبير حنا نشري رياجيل يا بو سعود وعيالك والنعم فيهم 
ابتسم أبو سعود بمحبه واحترام لأخوه الكبير إلي بمقام والده ..على أن فرق السن بينهم أربع خمس سنين 
أبو سعود :اجل الملكه بعد عزيمتك بأسبوع 
أبو خالد : الله الله 
قال سلطان إلي كان كلامه قليل لأنه يحترم عمه : مو كنه بعيد
ضحك عمه : وش رايك نخليها بكره
تحمس سلطان ونزع قناع الجديه : ياليـــت
ضحك أبوه وعمه ..
وقال أبوه وهو يضربه على كتفه : الثقل زين لا تصدق عمرك عمك يمزح
سلطان : ههههههههههههههههههههه داري انه يمزح عساني فدى راسه
كان أبو سعود مبسوط من اختيار سلطان لقمر لأن أختها الكبيره الماس حببتهم فيها بأخلاقها العاليه وروحها الطيبه .. 
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

يالله آهات 

بسررعة كملي 

 دمعووه صارت أحسن منش  <<<< أمزح 

بدأ التعيير خخخ

مو تتأخري عليي

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ولايهمش

ان شاء الله ما اتأخر عليش 

والحين بحط الش لين تشبعي

وبتقولي من الي يحط اكثر

----------


## آهات عاشقه

لمني بشوق واحضني ...بعادك عني بعثرني 
(الجزء الرابع)
في مدينه وحده .. لكن في عالم بعيد عن الناس ..
كانت الماس مسافره بتفكيرها وهذا حالها من فتره طويله دايم في حالة حزن وشرود ..
رجعت شعرها البني الطويل بيدها بقسوه وكانت مسنده يدينها على البلكونه تناظر في المسبح إلي تحت وفي الحديقه المرتبه إلي تزينها أشجار الريحان والجوري .. سمعت خطوات سعود من وراها ومسحت دموعها الصامته إلي صارت صديقتها الوفيه ....ضمها من ورى وقال يمزح رغم إن سكاكين الألم تقطع جوفه من حالة زوجته ونفورها عنه ..:-
- قلبي وش تفكر فيه...؟
تجمدت بين يدينه ..وقسوة الواقع والتعليقات ذابحتها ذبح وصارت حاجز بينها وبين الإنسان إلي ما حبت قبله ولا حبت بعده الإنسان إلي وقف جنبها لما طلع في التقارير أنها ما تجيب عيال ...واحترم رغبتها في تسكير الموضوع نهائيا وعدم فتحه ابدآ ... نفورها منه طعنه في الصميم ...أدارها بين يدينه حتى يشوف وجهها إلي هام فيه ومازال..كانت جفون عيونها العسليه الساحره 
حمراء من البكاء ومحاجرها سوداء من الإرهاق وقلة النوم
قالت بصوت يرتجف فيه رنة بكا وحزن :أنا تعبانه يا سعود
انقبض قلبه ...لأنه فهم إن تعبها نفسي مو جسدي
قال وهو يحط وجهها الغالي بين يدينه :- 
-قولي لي وش إلي يريحك وأنا سويه .. لاتحسبيني مرتاح يا نظر عيني أنا وأنت واحد لا تعبتي كني أنا التعبان 
شهقت وما قدرت تمنع نفسها من البكاء ولا دفن نفسها في حضنه..
ضمها بكل قوته لصدره ... وهو يغمض عيونه بألم ... صار لهم أربع سنوات متزوجين وكانت من اسعد سنوات عمره .. كانت الماس ومازالت بهجته وهناء باله ... مايقدر يعيش بدونها ولا يوم ولا يهمه لا مال ولا عيال ولا شئ بهالدنيا غيرها ..
هو عارف أمه تحبها ومحترمه مشاعرها وماكلمته ولاكلمتها في موضوع العيال لان هالشئ يخصهم ،لكن هذا ما منع أبوه انه يمسكه اليوم بالشركه ويكلمه عن موضوع تأخر حمل زوجته ومن سخرية القدر إن عمه أبو زوجته (أبو خالد ) كان حاضر النقاش ومؤيد أخوه ولا كنه يتكلم عن مصير بنته ..
قال له بدون مقدمات :
-حالك مايعجبني لا أنا ولا عمك 
قال سعود برزانه :
-وش قصدك يبه ..؟
قال عمه أبو خالد بهدوء :
-القصد واضح أنا ما أنكر إن هالكلام يقطعني مثل السكاكين لكن أنت والماس عندي واحد لا تضيع شبابك ياولدي وشف حياتك
قال سعود وهو يحس نفسه بركان على وشك ينفجر لكنه تمالك أعصابه وقال بهدوء وهو يشد على أسنانه بقوة:
-عيشتي مع البنت إلي اختارها قلبي والي ارتاح معها والي مالها بعيني مثيل صارت مضيعة وقت .. لا يا عمي اسمح لي مالك حق 
تنهد عمه وقال بابتسامه حزينه:
-يا ولدي الماس ماتقدر تجيب لك عيال
هب سعود واقف وقال وعيونه تلمع لان الكلمات صابته في صدره مثل الرصاص ويمكن أقوى ..قال بصوت أبح من الجرح الكبير ألي من يوم ما عرف بهالخبر وهو مازال ينزف:-
-سكر على الموضوع يا عمي لا تزيد أوجاعي ولو يخيروني بين الماس و مية ولد من لحمي ودمي اخترت الماس بدون ما أتردد دقيقه وحده 
قال أبوه وهو يحاول يستعطف قلبه الكبير رغم هيبته القويه :-
-فكر فيني ياولدي أنت ولدي الكبير وأبي أشوف ذريتك قبل لا أموت
قال سعود وهو يبوس يد أبوه :
-جعل يومي قبل يومك يالغالي....لا تقول كذا كلامك يذبحني وأنا مو ناقص
قال أبوه وهو يناظر أخوه إلي هز راسه يدعمه بدون ماينتبه سعود:
- حنا لقينا لك بنت .................
وما كمل كلامه إلا وسعود قد وصل لباب المكتب قال وهو معطيهم ظهره:
-في حياتي ما قد قلت لك لا يالوالد أنت وعمي لكن عند هنا واسمحولي ..لا وستين لا أموت ولا أسويها وأتزوج على الماس
انفعل أبوه وقال :
-ليه أنت ما أنت برجال 
قال سعود وهو يمسك مسكة الباب ويلتفت لأبوه:-
-لا تطعني في كرامتي يبه لا تطعني 
ثم طلع وسكر الباب وراه بهدوء........
ورجع للواقع يوم بعدت عنه الماس وكأن شحنة كهرباء ضربتها ..قرب منها لكنها أبعدت عنه ، قال بصوت حزين:
-لا تصيرين أنتي والظروف ضدي يا حبيبة قلبي 
قالت بصوت مجروح :
- لا....
قال وهو يناظرها بعيون يقطر الحزن منها :
-أنا احبك يالغاليه ...وين وعدك لي (حست الماس بقلبها وكأنه ينعصر عصر عنيف ) وين قوة حبنا وين راحت وإلا كله كلام وزيف
صرخت فيه وهي ترتجف:
- لا.........حبي لك يفوق الوصف وأنت داري
قال وهو يتألم وألمه غطى كل كلمه نطق بها :
-ما ظنيت وإلا ما أستسلمتي لأول مشكله تصير بحياتنا
انهارت ونسى نفسه مسكها قبل لا تطيح بالأرض...شالها بين يدينه وحطها على السرير...
قالت وجهها في الجهه الثانيه لأنها ماتبيه يشوف الدمار الشامل إلي سيطر على حياتها ودمرها :
-مشكله..؟ لا تهون الموضوع....إلي صار مصيبه لي
قال بصوت هامس من قوة التعصيب والغضب :-
-ولي......لا تنسين أنا وأنتي روح وحده 
الماس :- كنـــــــــا
سعود:- و بنبقــــــى ( وقف وراح يمشي روحه جيه بالغرفه ، ثم رجع لها وهو يمسك وجهها بين يدينه لدرجة دمعت فيها عيونه ) الماس وش صار لك ما كنتي كذا .. ليه تبعديني عن حياتك ليه (تهدج صوته ) أنا مقدر أعيش بدونك أنتي تسرين في دمي في نبض قلبي أنتي الهواء إلي أعيش عليه لا تحرميني منك أموت
قالت وهي تسحب نفسها فوق وتجلس مسنده ظهرها (يا رق قلبه لأنه زين لها المخدات عشان تجلس مرتاحه ) :_
- الشياب بيزوجونك صح (تقصد أبوها وعمها)
أنصدم من كل قلبه وبان عليه هالشئ.........
(بكـــــــــت من قلب وبكى هو معها لان شكوكها تأكدت)
قال ومرجلته تغلبت عليه :-
- أنا ماني لعبه بيد الغير يابنت العم ... وأنا لك . وأنتي لي 
الماس :- كل شئ عشان يجيك عيال يهون 
قال بضيق وهو عارف ردة فعلها مقدما :- يعني تقترحين أتزوج عليك..؟
ناظرته بعيون ..هي في الواقع ما تشوف من الدموع إلي ماليتها (يتزوج عليها عشان تموت تنتهي من الوجود
) لكن حبها له إلي مثل الطوفان في قوته حكم عليها وهو أهم من نفسها 
-إيه
قال سعود وعيونه تطلع قدام من هول الصدمه :_ 
- انهبلتي أنتي أتزوج عليك...
قالت وهي تلعب بطرف غطى السرير بيدها ...
- لا لا تتزوج علي..
ناظرها وهو مو مستوعب شئ من كلامها ساعه تقول تزوج و ساعه لا.........لكن الصدمه جت يوم تكلمت ..
- أنا ما تحمل تشاركني فيك حبيبه غيري...لكنني بقدر أتحمل بعدك عني
صرخ بكل صوته :-
-أنتي مجنونه لا وألف لا ما يبعدني عنك إلا الموت ، ليتك دعيتي علي بالموت كان أهون علي من كلامك
بلا شعور حطت يدها على ذراعه ...وقالت وهي تبكي : بسم الله على قلبك عسى يومي قبل يومك لا تقول كذا 
قال سعود وهو يقرب منها :_ إذا من جد تحبيني لا تجيبين لي سيرة هالموضوع مره ثانيه 
قالت بصوت رايح من البكى وهي تحاول تقوم لكنه مسكها مع كتوفها ورجعها لمكانها :_
-كيف ما أجيب لك سيره ............هذا الموضوع جدي يا سعود أنت ليش مو مهتم 
قال وهو يحني راسه ويمسد رقبته بكفوفه القويه :
- لأن لو يخيروني بينك وبين ألف ولد من لحمي ودمي بختارك أنتي...
قالت وهي تتنهد وتغمض عيونها: محد ما يبي عيال 
قال وهو يناظرها بعيونه الحاده : لو أنا إلي ما أجيب عيال بتتركيني الماس
أنصدمت من سؤاله ...وما قدرت تجاوب 
(كمل)..: اجل ليش تلوميني إذا كنتي بتسوين نفس الشئ لو كنتي في مكاني...قفلي الموضوع نهائيا 
ووقف ونزل ملابسه بعنف كبير ما خفى عليها ودخل يتحمم ..بعد ما طلع قالت له الماس بصوت ما ينسمع وهي تملي عيونها من شكله الحبيب على قلبها ....."سعـ..ود.."
قال وهو يجلس جنبها : أمري يا عيون سعود
قالت وهي تناظره بتوسل : لو اطلب منك طلب توافق
ابتسم ذيك الابتسامة إلي كانت تكوي قلبها كي..: طلبك مجاب يا قلب قلب سعود
قالت ووجهها يختفي لونه :- أبيك توافق علـ...ى....على العمليه إلي نصحتني فيها الطبيبه 
فز من مكانه بعنف ما قد مر على الماس ...قال وهو يصارخ:-
-لا ... مستحيل
قالت وعيونها تدمع :ليش ..؟
قال بانفعال :- ليش...؟ لأنك يمكن تموتين ..خمسين بالميه ..(وارتفع صوته برعب) خمسين بالميه تدرين وش معناة هالشئ يا انك تموتين يا تعيشين وبتكون النتايج بعد مو مضمونه .
الماس :بجرب
قال وهو يلبس ملابسه بيطلع لان الجو بدى يخنقه هنا : لا....نفترق أحسن من انك تموتين 
انقلب لون وجهها.....ولاحظ هالشئ وكمل..: ماعندي مانع نفترق و أموت في اليوم مليون مره وما أذوق طعم النوم ولا ارتاح ولا ألقى السعاده بس ادري انك حيه و بصحه زينه ....ولا انك ............ وما قال (تموتين لان قلبه ما يقدر ينطقها و التفكير بهالموضوع يجيب له الجنون) لكن اخذ شماغه وطلع بسرعه من الغرفه ونزل الدرج اللولبي في الفيلا الفخمه إلي ديكوراتها خشبيه روعه وصفق الباب وراه..
انقلبت الماس على وجهها وجلست تبكي من قلب .. يارب من وين تجي هالمصايب كنا قبل ثلاث شهور أسعد اثنين على وجه الأرض والحين الموازين انقلبت وصارت تتمنع عنه رغم شوقها له من يوم ما سمعوا الخبر...الذنب مو ذنبه و لا ذنبها ، لكن ثقتها بنفسها صارت معدومه صح إنها قويه وهذا البلا لان انكسار الأقوياء مو سهل لكن الحب مو كله فرح الحب الحقيقي تضحيه وهي تحب سعود وتعرف انه يموت في الأطفال ويعشقهم ..حتى لو ما اعترف هي عارفه و متأكده من إنها ما راح تعرف طعم السعاده ابد على القرار ألي اتخذته بينها وبين نفسها وهي عارفه إن سعود عنيد و راسه يابس ...وما راح يتقبل قراراها بس لازم تاخذ موقف لازم احد منهم يتنازل وما راح تسول لها نفسها تسمح له يتنازل لان قدره عندها كبير ومعزته تسوى ثقل الجبال بقلبها .....

----------


## P!nk Cream

ياربي

ماني قادرة أوقف صياح 

بس كنت حاسة تصدقي 

بس ما أتوقع بقى واجد على القصة 

شكلها مابقى عليها شي وتنتهي

----------


## آهات عاشقه

توقعتش انش تذبحي روحش من الصياح 


خلاص سكتي 


جاينش الخير في الصياح 


ايه ماابقي شيء 

قريب بتنتهي 


بس بابشرش ترى النهاايه مررررررررره تجنن 



يلا الحين بانزل الش كم جزء

----------


## آهات عاشقه

(الفصل الثاني والعشرون)

}الجزء الاول{
******

---------------

******
>>>بيت راكان
طلع محمد برى مجلس الرجال المليان ملي اخذ جواله ودق على هنادي ...
هنادي :-هلا
محمد بصوت مبحوح :-هلا هنادي وش الاحوال داخل
تنهدت هنادي ومسحت دموعها :-دانه سمعتهم يقولون ان راكان اندفن وجاها انهيار والحمد لله ان الطبيبه كانت موجوده عطتها مهدئ ونامت
محمد وقلبه يتقطع من كل صوب :-ااااااااخ
هنادي وحزن محمد اكبر من احتمالها :-محمد شد حيلك ترى اهل راكان مالهم الا انت من بعد الله
محمد دمعت عيونه :-الله يعين هنادي انتبهي على دانه وامهاته تكفين
هنادي :-افاااا يامحمد دانه بنت عمي واختي وامهات راكان امهاتي 
محمد :-ماتقصرين يالغاليه يالله لابغيتي شي كلميني
هنادي :-ان شاء الله 
وطلعت من المطبخ عشان تشوف دانه شسوت الحين..
دخلت هنادي الغرفه ..
لقت امها وام خالد يحاولن يفتحن الدرج ومو قادرات ..
هنادي بصدمه :-شتسون 
امها :-يعني شنسوي برايك 
هنادي مو مستوعبه شي :-يمه درج دانه هناك
امها :-مانبي اغراض دانه نبي اغراض راكان 
هنادي :-هااااااااا 
امها بعصبيه :-تعالي حاولي تفتحيه عجزنا فيه من اليوم 
هنادي عصبت :-مالكم حق بالي تسوونه
امها بعصبيه وصوت واطي عشان ماتصحى دانه :-هناديوه ماطلبنا رايك تعالي ساعدينا
هنادي والدموع بتنزل :-يكفي انها انحرمت منه تبون تحرمونها من ذكرياتها 
ام خالد :-هذا لصالحها عشان ماتتعذب
هنادي :-حتى لو هذي اشياء هي تقررها بنفسها
ام خالد :- انا اعرف بنتي كل مره بتشوف فيها ملابسه واشياءه بتنهار 
هنادي وهي تبكي :-لا تلمسن اغراضه 
امها عصبت :-هناديوه اهجدي لا تصحين دانه
هنادي وهي لسى تصيح :-اصلا مفعول المهدئ بينتهي وبتصحى وحاولن ترقعن الي بتسوونه لانها بتزعل عليكم زعل..
الاصوات بدت تتغلغل في راس دانه الثقيل .. للمره الثانيه..
فتحت عيونها .. كانت الغرفه مظلمه بس ابجوره تنور جنب السرير وابجوره محطوطه على طاوله جنب درج الملابس الكبير ..
وكان هناك ثلاث حريم عرفت هنادي لانها منزله طرحتها على كتوفها ..والباقيات معطياتها ظهورهن
قالت ام خالد بانفعال :-راكان مات وش تبي بصوره وملابسه واغراضه الحين بنجمعها وبنحرقها او بنتبرع بها..
راكان مات........اغراضه..........حرقها 
تجمعت الافكار براس دانه ..
وفزت من مكانها ..راكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ت ليش ما اصدق ليش عندي امل كل ماصحيت من النوم القاه جنبي واني كنت احلم ...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياقو الا لم... وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياكبر مصيبتي..
نزلت راسها وجلست تبكي بقوه وترتجف ضمت مخدته لصدرها تشم ريحه عطره 
"ياوووووويلي من فرااااااااااااااااقك ياراكان اااااااااااخ بمووووووت والله لمووووووووت"
ركضت امها لها وضمتها :-يمه اهدي تكفين اهدي الطبيبه تقول مو زين كل ما انهرتي نعطيك مهدئات ..
تمت تصيح بحضن امها وقالت وهي تبكي بصوت عالي :-يمه راكان راح مني راكان راح وتركنا ترك امهاته تركني وترك............
انتبهت امها للفراغ الي بكلامها واوجعها قلبها :-ترك ايش يا دانه تكلمي
رجعت تبكي بقوه وتتمسك بـ امها ...هزتها امها والرعب مسيطر عليها :-ترك ايش يادانه قولي ........
ناظرت دانه في امها .. وقرت بعيونها الجواب ..انصدمت امها :-قولي انه مو صحيح
رجعت تبكي :-يمه انا حامل لي شهر ومادريت الا قبل امس .
انصدموا الكل صدمــــــــــهـ كبيره .. مايكفي انها ارمله الحين ..
بعد بتصير ام 
امها من قلب :-ياويلي عنك يا بنيتي ..
وجلست تصيح مع بنتها !
بدت دانه تنهار :-آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يايمه راح راكان راح
امها بتخفف عنها :-العوض يمه بولدك
دانه بعصبيه :-لااااااااا لاااااااااا مايعوضني في راكان كل خلق الله .. يمه انتم دفنتوا فرحي سعادتي حياتي يوم دفنتوا راكان يمه حياتي انتهت انتهت 
هنادي من جد تاثرت ضمت بنت عمها :-خلاص دندون طلبتك يكفي..
دانه :-ااااااااااااااااااه ياهنادي راح مهجتي راح حبيبي ونور حياتي رااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
دخلت الماس وكانت حالتها حاله ..وباين ان الحمل متعبها من كرشتها الي وش كبرها ..
جلست جنب اختها وقالت بحنيه :-دانه قلبي البكا ماينفع الي صار صار قومي صلي واقري له قران كذا احسن .
ومسكت اختها من يدها ووقفتها :-قومي حبيبتي خذي شاور عشان تهدين ..
ودخلتها الحمام وجهزت لها كل شي ..
تحممت دانه وكنها ارتاحت شوي وصحصحت...
ناظرت في المرايه في وجهها الي ذبل وعيونها الهيمانه .. خلاص ضاع الماضي الحاضر والمستقبل مات كل شي بموتة حبيبي ..
انهارت غصب على الارض وتمسكت في الجاكوزي وحطت راسها عليه وجلست تبكي ..
حست الماس ان دانه تاخرت.. دقت الباب وما ردت..
فتحت الباب لقت دانه تبكي وحالتها حاله ..
السهـم الي صاب قلبها كان مسموم !
ورحيل راكان مايشفيه لاكلام ولامواساة..
مسكتها وقالت برقه :-حبيبتي قومي وتعوذي من ابليس 
ورفعتها ونومتها بالسرير .. عدلت روب الحمام حق دانه وجلست جنبها تقرا قران..
همست دانه :-الماس
الماس بحنيه :-ياعيونها
دانه وهي تناظر في السقف :-الماس راكان ماراح يرجع خلاص 
انقبض قلب الماس وسالت الدمعه :-دانه اذكري اللهـ
دانه غمضت عيونها وسالت دموعها على مخدتها :-الماس انا اعشقهـ ما احبه وبس الماس انا .... انا........
وماقدرت تكمل وجلست تشاهق ..
ضمتها الماس وجلست تهديها ..
دخلت امهن ومعها العشاء لان دانه من يوم مادرت عن موت راكان ماذاقت ولاشي ..
امها بحنيه :-يمه قومي تعشي ..
شمت دانه ريحة الاكل من هنا وركضت ترجع من هنا
فزت الماس بخوف :-يمه دانه شفيها .؟
قالت بحزن :- اخ يمه اختك حامل ..
بغت تنهار الماس وتمسكت في عامود السرير .. :-حـ...حامل 
امها بحزن :-شفتي كيف الدنيا مالها امان يوم كانو سوا ماحملت ويوم راح راكان طلعت حامل 
بكت الماس غصب :-ياويلي عنك يا وخيتي 
امها :-اصصص اختك مو ناقصه يكفي ضغط الحريم تحت يبون يعزونها 
عصبت الماس :-ماعندهن دم قلنا لهن البنت منهاره ماتقدر تقابل احد مايفهمن 
امها بضيق :-لاتنسين يمه هذا واجب 
الماس للان معصبه :-يمه دانه مو ناقصه واذا امهات راكان قدرن يتحملن كلامهن كيف مات ووين ومتى فدانه ماراح تتحمل يمه هي الحين حامل وان صار شي للي في بطنها وربي لتموت 
ارتاعت ام خالد :-بسم الله على بنيتي مو كافي انها ترملت وهي ماكملت 24 سنه ..
الماس :-اااااااخ يمه النصيب .. والدنيا تضيق بالطيبين وتاخذهم 
رجعت دانه من الحمام ووجها اصفر ومشحب ..
حمدت ربها ان امها طلعت العشا من الغرفه...راحت لدرجها وطلعت بيجاما موف ولبستها ..ورجعت لسريرها
كانت هلكانه ومستنزفه جسديا وعاطفيا 
كانت الماس عندها ومافارقتها دقيقه وحده ..اما باقي البنات كانن يمرنها من فتره لفتره ...ويتطمنن عليها 
*
*
*
*
<آخر ايام العزاء>
صرخ محمد :-انتم ماعندكم دم ابد ولد اخوكم ما صار له متوفي اربع ايام وتتكلمون في الورث 
ابو سعد بتبلد :-الحزن بالقلب.............
قاطعه محمد وهو يصرخ:-قوموا اطلعوا برى الحين 
ابو سعد بنص عين :-لاتنسى هذا بيت ولد اخوي 
محمد شوي ويرتكب جريمه :-وبيبقى بيته اطلعوا قبل لا انادي الامن
دخل سعود وناصر وخالد في هاللحظه الي كان محمد منفعل فيها 
ابو سعد يهدد :-انت الي اطلع انت غريب 
انقهر محمد :-هذا بيت اخوي رضيت ولا انرضيت 
ابو سعد :-طيب طيب لازم اجيب الشرطه واخليهم يسحبونك ويرمونك بالشارع 
محمد بثقه :-اعلى مافي خيلك اركبه جب الشرطه وانا بنتظرك هنا بعد
خالد هو مو فاهم شي :-خير يامحمد 
ناظره ابو سعد وقال بانتقاد :-تكلم محمد وفيه من اكبر منه 
خالد مايطيق ابو سعد في عيشة الله خزه بعينه وناظر محمد
قال محمد بسخريه :-الرجال يبي حلال راكان 
صرخ ابو سعد :-راكان مات ولا تبون تستولون على حلااله كأن ماله اهل
تدخل ناصر :-انت ما تستحي على وجهك تتكلم في الورث ودم الرجال مابرد بقبره 
قال محمد بلهجه حاسمه :-برى لا افضحك بالمعزين الي بالمجلس 
خاف ابو سعد خصوصا ان اغلب المعزين معارف راكان الواصلين ..
وقال يهدد :-ساعه وارجع ونشوف من الربحان 
وطلع ..طبعا معه اخوه ابو علي الي زي قلته
محمد :-اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف
سعود :-ماعليك منه هذا رجال ما فيه وجهه حشيمه ولا يخاف الله
ناصر تذكر دانه والي بيصير مو من صالحها :-وش العمل يامحمد ابو سعد اقرب واحد لراكان يعني الورث اغلبه بيروح له وامهات راكان (غص) وزوجته 
دمعت عيون محمد :-الله يرحمك ياراكان 
الجميع :-اللهم امين
كمل محمد وهو واثق في انسباء راكان وفي مرجلتهم :-لا تشيلون هم ابو سعد ماله قرش واحد من حلال راكان
انصدموا ..
خالد بذهول :-شلون ماله شي.؟
محمد بحزن :-راكان مقسم حلاله كله قبل لايموت 
سعود :-مقسمه
محمد :-ايه مقسمه على امهاته وزوجته ... بيع وشراء عشان مايطعن ابو سعد في هالشي 
تاثر خالد والعيال معه ولا قدروا يعلقون بكلمه ..
قال محمد بضيق :-تركنا المعزين لحالهم 
وراحوا كلهم لهم ..
وفي المجلس دق محمد على حمدان المحامي ..
محمد :-الو السلام عليكم 
حمدان :-وعليكم السلام اخ محمد
محمد :-حمدان الله يعافيك ممكن تجي لبيت راكان الحين 
حمدان :-ابشر خير ان شاء الله 
محمد :-خير خير بس ابيك تجيب الاوراق الي تثبت ان مافيه ورث يتوزع 
حمدان طبعا عنده خبر بوفاة راكان وجا وعزى بأول أيام العزاء ومن خبرته كمحامي ممتاز جهز كل الاوراق اللازمه واصلا لو ماكلمه محمد كان جا عشان يوصل الامانه الي تركها راكان عنده ليله سفره ..
حمدان :-مسافه الطريق واكون عندك 
محمد :-جزاك الله خير ماتقصر 
حمدان :-واجبي يا محمد 
وسكر الخط....
كانت عيون محمد متعلقه بالباب ينتظر وصول عم راكان عشان يبرد حرته ويغسل شراعه ..
بدر وفكه راكان من شره .. وابو علي لايهش ولا ينش ، مابقي الا هالعله ابو سعد.
××

----------


## آهات عاشقه

>>قريب من بيت راكان
كان ابو سعد جاي ومعه شرطيين عشان يطلعون محمد من بيت ابو سعد (على باله انه بموت راكان صار البيت له)
حاول الضابط ينصحه بتاجيل الموضوع شوي احتراما لذكرى ولد اخوه لكن ابو سعد واسع الحيله والشيب الي بوجهه مساعده .. ومخلي الناس يصدقونه لان اغلب الشياب فيهم تقوى .
وقال للضابط ان الغريب يصول ويجول في بيت ولد اخوي وانا جالس اتفرج 
الضابط هنا عذره وارسل معه شرطيين ..
دقت ساره بفرح :-بشر يبه البيت صار لنا
ابوها :-ههههههههه بيصير هذاني ماخذ شرطيين وبيطردونهم طردة الكلاب 
ساره :- احلى خبر ولله 
ابوها :-يالله وصلت لبيت 
ساره :-بااااااااااااااااااااااي 
سكرت الجوال والفرح مشققها ....
جمدت لحظه ...
تذكرت 
راكــــــــــــــــان مات !!
جلست تصيح بصوت عالي بدون شعور وتكسر الدنيا 
كسرت كل شي بغرفتها وانهارت جالسه على الارض ترتجف ...
مات راكان مات !
كل شي حلمت فيه مات .. الشخص الي حبيته مات .. كله بسبب بنت فهد بس واللهـ لتندم ..
اخذت عباتها وهي في غمرة انفعالها وجنونها ..
وقت الانتقــــــــــــــــام دنى يابنت فهد ..
انتي الي ذبحتي راكان . انتي السبب 
وماراح يكفيني ويبرد قلبي طرد ابوي لكم .. لا الي بيبرد قلبي شوفتك وانتي ذليله كسيره وعينك بالارض ..
اكرهــــــــــــــــــــــــــك اكرهك اكرهك لدرجه اتمنى فيها موتك ، ياليتك كنتي انتي الي متي مو راكان .؟
*
*
*
>>>بيت راكان 
دقوا الامن على جوال محمد :-فيه شرطه برى مع ابو سعد
محمد ونار الحقد تلمع بعيونه :-دخلهم 
التفت محمد لحمدان الي جالس جنبه :-حمدان جاهزه اوراقك 
حمدان حس ان فيه انّا بالموضوع من ملامح محمد المتشنجه :-كل شي جاهز 
وقف محمد :-اجل بنروح المجلس البراني مانبي فضايح 
وقف حمدان معه وطلعوا ..
قابلهم خالد برى ..وعلمه محمد بالي بيصير وراح خالد معه ..
سلم محمد على الشرطيين .. وقلطهم ببيت الشعر الي برى ..
قال الشرطي :-معنا يا اخ محمد شكوى عليك من الاخ حمد 
محمد باحتقار :-طيب 
الشرطي :-حنا اسفين وعارفين ان الظروف ماتهئ بس بما ان المتوفي ماله اقرباء الا عمانه بيكون البيت له وهو الامر والناهي ووكيل اهله ..
محمد بابتسامه فيها سخريه :-ماله شي هنا 
الشرطي :-يا اخ محمد لاتصعب الامور 
قاطعه حمدان :-تفضل يا حضرة الشرطي اقرا هالاوراق 
انصدم ابو سعد :-اوراق ايش
قراها الشرطي بتمعن .. وناظر في ابو سعد بلوم 
خطف ابو سعد الاوراق وناظرها ..
انفجع من المكتوب ... الاملاك باسم دانه ..
الشركه بالنصيفه بينها وبين محمد 
الاملاك الباقيه لام راكان ومريم ....
انهار.. وجلس على المركى وهو مو مصدق شي 
الشرطي بضيق ونبرة اعتذار لمحمد :-يبو سعد ياليت قبل لا تقدم شكوى تكون متاكد المتوفي بايع حلاله على هالناس الي وردت اسماؤهم انا ماعندي شك في صحة هالعقود لانها مصدقه من المحكمه العليا 
صرخ ابو سعد :-لاااااا مو صحيح
الشرطي الثاني بضيق بعد ماقرا الاوراق :-يا اخ حمد الناس بعزاء ياليت لو تتكرم اما انك تبقى وتقوم بعزا ولد اخوك او انك تطلع الحين
عصب ابو سعد:-محدن متحرك قبل لا ادق على المحامي حقي يجي يتاكد منها 
تضايق الشرطيين وقال حمدان بثقه :-مافيه مانع دق الان ..
ابو سعد بعصبيه :-بدق بدق ماني بمشاوركم
سفهوه وماردوا ..
دق على محاميه .... وعقب نص ساعه وصل .
جلس المحامي يتامل العقود .. بتركيز
نزل نظارته وقال باعتذار لابو سعد :-للاسف يبو سعد العقود صحيحه ميه بالميه 
صرخ ابو سعد :-شلون يعني خلاص فقدت كل شي .. كل شي
هز المحامي راسه
صرخ بهستيريا :-لا مستحيل لا انا بطعن في كل شي مايجوز يوزع حلاله ويتجاهل تقسيم الشرع
تدخل محمد :-هذا مو تقسيم هذي عقود بيع وشراء يعني باع حلاله واستلم ثمنه 
خالد بعصبيه :-والحين اقضب الباب 
وصل ابو سعد حده وضاقت به انفاسه قال وهو عند باب :-لاتحسبون الموضوع انتهى هنا حنا ما بدينا لسى 
راح له خالد بيضربه لكن محمد منعه ...
وطلع من عندهم 
الشرطي :-اسفين يا اخوان على الازعاج ماكنا نعرف حقيقه الموضوع
محمد :-ماعليه صار خير ..
وطلعوا من عندهم ...
دق جوال خالد لينه ايمان اعتذر وطلع...
كان محمد بيطلع بعد بس مسكه حمدان مع يده وقال بحزن :-محمد معي امانه لك 
عقد حواجبه :-امانه ..... من من ؟؟
تغيرت ملامح حمدان وفهم محمد الرساله ..
حزن وانجرح قلبه :-منه..؟
حمدان :-ايه..
طلع حمدان من جيبه رسالتين .. كل وحده بظرف ابيض..
حمدان :-هذي لك وهذي لزوجة المرحوم ..
طلعت تنهيده نار من صدره :-اااااااااااااااخ 
قال حمدان بحزن :-ربك كريم ...
محمد بصوت متهدج :-متى ... عطاك اياها 
حمدان :-ليله سفره عقب صلاه العشا 
وتذكر محمد انه جلس ينتظره عقب الصلاه ولما ساله ليه تاخر قال عنده مشوار مهم ...ااااااااااااااه اثاري منيتك دنت يا خوي وحنا مو حاسين ..
قدر حمدان ان محمد يبي يجلس بلحاله ..وطلع 
جلس محمد على الارض وفتح الرساله بيد ترتجف كان مكتوب على ظهر الظرف :-لمحمد 
حط الظرف جنبه بعد ماطلع الرساله .. ارتجفت يده رجفه ماقد مرت عليه .. بلع ريقه وفتحها ..
كانت مكتوبه بخط راكان المميز ..
[اخوي وصديق عمري محمد :-
مدري وش الي حدني اكتب هالرساله لك .. يمكن يكون الي اهوجس به شي ماله وجود لكن انت تعرفني ما احب اخلي أي شي للظروف كتبت لك هالرساله ان عشت ورجعت بحرقها وان مت وسلمت الامانه لخالقها توصلك....................
وقف محمد القرايه ومسح دموعه "موكافي انك رحلت يا راكان تعذبني بمراسيلك ليه"
كمل [................... ماعندي كلام اقوله ياخوي غير تنتبه لاهلي لزوجتي وخصوصا من عماني ..وتنتبه على نفسك وقبل كل شي تسامحني على قصوري معك ان قصرت وان جاك ولد سمه راكان هههههه امزح معك عارف ان اسمي مايعجبك .
اخوك 
راكان]
سالت دموع محمد ... و تمزززززح ياراكان قلبك يتقطع وقلبي يتقطع وتخفف عنا بالمزح 
طوى الورقه وحطها بجيبه...
باقي الامانه الثانيه والله اعلم انها بتكون اقسى من رساله محمد واعظم !
*
* 
>>بقسم الحريم
دخلت ساره البيت متلثمه عشان ماحد يعرفها شافت الحزن بعيون الجميع ..
شافت ام راكان محنية راسها والخاله مريم تمسح دموعها الكل كان متواجد حتى عمه راكان رحمه موجوده وجالسه جنب ام راكان ..
وعماته الثانيات بعد ..
الله يلعن الدنيا مافيها خير يوم كان عايش ماطبن بيته ويوم مات جايات يقومن بواجبه ..
قدرت ساره بقدرة قادر تتسلل للدور الي فوق عشان تقابل دانه وتبرد النارالي شابه بقلبها 
كانت تعرف مكان غرفه راكان الجديده لانه من كثر كرهه لها حول غرفتهم يوم كانوا متزوجين مكتب ..
فتحت الباب بدون لباقه وشافت دانه جالسه على الصوفا الي بصاله جلوسها الي بجناحها وضامه ركبها بيدينها ومحنيه راسها على المخده ودموعها تنزل بشكل يكسر الخاطر باستثناء خاطر ساره الي كانت دموع دانه على قلبها زي العسل 
صفقت الباب واخترعت دانه ..
قالت ساره بهستيريا وهي تشيل لثامها :-ذبحتيه يابنت فهد
ما استوعبت دانه شي شغلت النور وشافت ساره واقفه قدامها جنون الدنيا قام وقعد في قلب دانه 
صرخت دانه :-خير ان شاء الله 
قالت ساره باحتقار ودموعها تسيل :-ذبحتيه ذبحتيه
قالت دانه باحتقار :-وفري دموع التماسيح ذي واطلعي برى بيتي 
ساره :-هه بيتك البيت بيت ابوي الحين 
ارتفع الضغط عند دانه :-اقولك برى احسن لك ..
الصراخ واصل لبرى .. 
طلعت ام خالد وام راكان بسرعه ..
فتحوا الباب وانصدموا ...
وش تسوي ساره هنا / وكيف طلعت بدون مايشوفونها !
قالت ساره بدموع التماسيح :-اطرديها يا ام راكان هي سبب موته هي 
طططططططططططططططخ 
مسكت ساره خدها المولع .. قالت ام راكان :-انقلعي برى بيت ولدي يالي ماتربيتي 
قالت ساره بتجريح :-ولدك مااااااااااااااااات ماااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
اخخخخخخ وش كثر حزت هالكلمه بقلب ام راكان 
هذا وحيدها وحيدها ...
طلعت ام خالد ودقت على خالد يجي بسرعه ان ماربتها ماتكون ام خالد
طلع خالد بسرعه :-خير يمه شصاير
امه بحقد :-ابيك تتصرف مع بنت عم راكان 
انصدم خالد :-شلون اتصرف معها يمه ذي اجنبيه عني
امه باستهزاء :-هذي مافيها حشيمه ونخوه واصلا ماتتغطى الي ماتستحي داخله على اختك تسمها بكلام ماينقال 
وعلمت خالد بكلامها ، انقهر خالد 
ودخل الغرفه كانت ساره لابسه بس طرحه ووجهها مكشوف ، ما اهتم خالد لها وقال :-انتي يالله برى

----------


## آهات عاشقه

قالت بوقاحه :-ومن انت ؟
عصب خالد :-تغطي يا مره
ساره بدلع ماصخ :-انت الي دخلت مو انا 
وصل خالد حده ومسكها مع يدها من فوق وصرخ :-يالله برى لا تطبين هالبيت مره ثانيه
قالت وهي تحاول تقاومه وهو يسحبها :-البيت بيت ابوي
خالد بعصبيه :-هذا بيت راكااااااااان وبيبقى بيته يالله انقلعي 
حمد خالد ربه ان المعزيات من الحريم بالصاله الداخليه مو الي يتوسطها الدرج ...
على صراخ ساره طلعت ايمان والبنات ..
انهبلن كلهن ...
كان خالد مستعد يقتلها بس مسك نفسه وصار يسحبها بشكل ذليل لين وصل الباب الداخلي للفيلا ورماها على الارض 
خالد وهو موصل حده :-قسم بالله العلي العظيم ان شفت وجهك لا اكون ذابحك فاهمه ولا لا 
ما قد انذلت ساره في حياتها الا عقب ماعرفت راكان واخرتها هالمره ...
انقهرت قهر ماله مثيل ..
جو الامن ووقفت اخيرا وطلعت بنفسها ..امرهم خالد مايدخلونها او يدخلون احد من عمان راكان هنا ابدا !
دخل خالد وشافته ايمان فاير دمه كانت بتساله قمر وش الي صايرلكن ايمان مسكتها :-قمر مو وقته خليه يهدا
قمر بحيره :-مو الي يجرها تو ساره بنت عم راكان 
ايمان :-ايه هي 
قمر منهبله ..اول مره تشوف احد عنيف كذا 
وخصوصآ خالد
طلعت قمر فوق وهي تتذكر اختها .. لقت ام راكان جالسه عندها والسكوت يعم المكان ..
كانت بتسال قمر لكن امها اشرت عليها تسكت ..
ام راكان بحنيه :-يمه ماعليك منها انتبهي على صحتك وعلى الي في بطنك 
دانه بصوت مبحوح :-لاتوصين يمه
دق خالد الباب وقال لامه :-يمه دانه تقدر تتحمل شي الحين 
امه باستغراب :-شي ايش.؟
فضل خالد يعلم امه :- يمه راكان تارك لها رساله وودي اعطيها لها 
ضاق صدر امه :-ياويلي عنك يمه انتي ناقصه 
خالد :-الصبر يمه الصبر 
امه :-اخ يمه مالنا الا الصبر 
خالد :-هااااااااااااه شرايك 
امه :- اجلها يمه شوي 
خالد :-قولتك
امه :-اييييه
خالد :-الي تامرين به ..
قبل لايروح سالته امه :-يمه وش مصير دانه 
استغرب خالد سؤال امه ..
خالد :-يمه شقصدك...؟؟؟
قالت امها بغصه :- عم راكان بياخذ البيت
فهم خالد قصد امه :-ايييييييه لا لا ماراح ياخذ قرش واحد
امه :-هااااااااا
خالد :-يمه راكان الله يرحمه كاتب كل شي باسم دانه ومرتب اموره مال لعمانه شي ابد
نزلت دموع امه غصب ..ياخسارة شبابك ياراكان 
خالد بضيق :-الله كريم يمه وكل شي له حكمه
امه :-ونعم باللهـ
ونزل خالد تحت ........
$$$$
>>>>>الساعهـ 3 الفجر
جافاها النوم .. ومابقي بحياتها الا ليل السهد وليل المواجع عقب راكان ...
وقفت وطلعت تتسحب من غرفتها عشان ماتصحي هنادي الي نايمه جنبها ...
مشت وفرت بالبيت ... تتذكر ايامهم وذكرياتهم ودموعها ماوقفت ابدا ..
دخلت مكتبه .. مكانه المفضل 
تاملت كل شي فيه.. لاب توبه ، اوراقه , كاس الكوفي حقه والي كان هديه منها له اسمها محفورعليه ابتسمت وهي تتذكره يوم جاب لها كاس زيه بس اسمه عليه ..
جلست على الكرسي حقه وحنت راسها تبكي..
ماتركت بحياتي شي غير الدموع يا راكان .. سرقت بموتك فرحتي وآمالي 
جلست تشاهق مو مصدقــــــــــه ابدا..
ان راكان رحل مايعود !
جلست تكلم صورته الي على مكتبه :-لمن تركتني يانظر عيني لمن.. من لي عقبك .. من بيربي ولدنا من بيوقف معي في حملي ويشد على يدي من بيضمني ..ويواسيني ويهدي خوفي ..راكان انا خايفه ومحتاجتك جنبي ..
صرخت راكان ليه تتركني لييييييييييييييييييييييييه ..
وجلست تبكي ...
وقفت وطلعت من المكتب حست نفسها مو قادره تتحمل اكثر .. الحزن بيقطع قلبها وبيوقف النبض..
نزلت بسرعه.. تبي تشم هوا تحس انها بتختنق بتموت 
طلعت وراحت للمسبح .. جلست على حافته ونزلت رجولها فيه ... 
سمعت صوت واحد يمشي وراها وما خافت لان الفيلا عليها حراس..
جا خالد وجلس جنبها عيا يجيه النوم وراح بيشرب مويه وشاف ظلها عند المسبح
قال بحنيه :-كيفك الحين
قالت بحزن :-عايشين 
حس خالد انه تاخر بما فيه الكفايه وراكان صار له قرابة الخمس ايام متوفي ..
خالد :-دانه 
حست دانه بشي من لهجته اخوها وتعرفه :-نعم
خالد :-معي امانه لك 
دانه مو مستوعبه :-من مين..؟
سكت خالد شوي التفتت عليه بسرعه :-من راكان 
خالد بحزن :-ايه ..
دانه بلهفه وحزن وخوف :-وينها .؟
وقف خالد:- ثواني وارجع بروح اجيبها ..
راح خالد وخلا دانه على ناااااااار تنتظر وتنتظر .. وهالخمس دقايق الي فاتوا كنها خمس سنين .
خالد :-خذي هذي هي ..
ورجع للمطبخ عشان يتركها براحتها ...
وقفت دانه وجلست على الكراسي ..فتحت الظرف بيد ترتجف 
[حبيبة قلبي وروحي ..داانه
أبــــــــســـــــــألـــــــــك؟
هـــــــو أنـــــــا أســتــاهــلــك؟ 
أستـاهـل الـدمـع الـلــي جـــرّح وجنـتـيـك؟
أســــــتــــــاهــــــلـــــــك؟ 
أســتــاهــل انـــــــي أعـــشــــق؟
ابـسـألـك عـــن حـالـنـا انـتــي وانــــا 
يــالــلــي احـــس..انــــك انـــــــا
حـالــنــا مـــــا هـــــو غــريـــب 
انـا نكـون متأكديـن ان الفـراق مـا هــو بعـيـد
بـالـرغــم مــــن جــــرح الـسـنـيــن 
عـشــقــنــا دايـــــــم يـــزيــــن
ماهـو غريـب .. انـي لــو مــرة فــي هـمـي 
نــســيــت وبـكـلــمــة جــرحــتـــك
قبـل مـا تتألمـي .. الـلـي يـنـزف هــو دمــي 
ابـسـألـك مـاهــو غـريــب .. اسـتـاهـلـك؟
ابسألـك لـو قلـت لـك ان الحنـان اللـي فـي قلبـك 
ينـبـت مــن الصـخـر الـزهـر .. بأستـاهـلـك؟
وان النهار اللي في خدودك يخلي النسمة عطر..بأستاهلك؟ 
وان العذاب اللي في عيونك يعلم الناس الشعر..بأستاهلك؟
ولـو قلتلـك انـي احبـك اكثـر مـن همـوم البشـر 
وكثـر الجفـاء وكثـر السهـر ... لـو قـلـت لــك
وانـك اقـرب مـن عيـونـي للنـظـر.. أستاهـلـك؟ 
لــــــــــــو قـــلـــتـــلــــك؟
كـــــل الـــــذي اقـــــدر اقــولـــه 
والــلـــي مـــــا اقـــــدر اقــولـــه
أســــــتــــــاهــــــلـــــــك؟؟ 
حـــــبـــــيـــــبـــــتــــــي
بــــــــأجـــــــــاوبـــــــــك 
لـلاســف مـــا بـــه احـــد يسـتـاهـلـك

حبيبتي.....
حاول وحاول ...يصير أفراقنا هادي
الله عطانا العقل حتى يعنينا
خل المقادير تمشي مشيها العادي
في عمرنا يفعل الله مانوى فينا
مافادتك دمعتك .. ماينفع عنادي
لاصار ربي حرمنا .. من بيعطينا
فرقا وصارت ولاتحزن على أبعادي
وأنا بحاول على نسيان ماضينا 
ونبدأ حياة جديدة كلن بوادي 
ياحسرتي ياغرام ... عشته سنينا
ياوحشه الليل .. في بعدك بلا رقادي 
ويا طوله اليوم ماشفتك ولو حينا


سامحيييييييييييييييييييييييني بعادي غصب عني 

محبك
راكــــــــــــان]
ضمتها لقلبها ومن قلب جلست تبكي ..........
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يالغالي آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ

----------


## آهات عاشقه

الساعه 4 ونص الفجر>>>>>>
صحت هنادي من النوم ومالقت دانه جنبها .. قامت بسرعه دورتها بكل البيت ولاتدري وين راحت 
نزلت تحت ومالقتها .. طلعت برى وشافتها جالسه عند المسبح...
دموعها تسيل والهوا يطير شعرها على وجهها ..
تضايقت هنادي حيل من حالتها الصعبه ومن بيلومها الي راح قطعه منها والنظر والروح ...
هنادي بحنيه :-دندون خرعتيني 
دانه بحزن :-هنا وين بروح ..
قالت هنادي بحنيه :-وكلي امرك لله 
دانه :-ونعم باللهـ
ناظرت هنادي بالورقه الي بيد دانه ولفت انتباهها اسمها المكتوب على الظرف 
انتبهت دانه لهنادي وعطتها الرساله 
هنادي :-وش ذي ؟
ماتكلمت دانه .. قرتها هنادي وبدون ماتقدر تمنع دموعها نزلـــــــــــــــــت قالت من قلب :-الله يصبر قلبك بالايمان يا الغاليه 
دانه :-اللهم امين ..
وفي هالوقت اذن لصلاه الفجر .. ودخلن البيت عشان يصلن ..
جلست دانه تتسنن وتصلي الفرض وتدعي لراكان بالرحمه وان ربها يلهمها الصبر والسلوان ...
جلست تقرا قران ... وحست براحه كبيره ما تنوصف صحيح الالم باقي لكنه هدا نوعا ما ...
*
*
*
بيت ابو سعود>>>>>
ماقدرت الماس تنام من الاالام الي ببطنها وظهرها ... تقلبت يمين ويسار..
الطبيبه حددت موعد ولادتها بعد اسبوعين مو الحين..
حست سعود فيها وصحى ..قال بخوف :-الماس فيك شي 
كابرت من خوفها من المستشفيات :-لا مابي شي ارجع نم
ناظر في وجهها :-الماس فيك ولاده
اخترعت وقالت بقوه :-لاااااااااا
ابتسم :-طيب لاتعصبين 
الماس الالم كلماله يزيد :-هاها ها خفيف دم
سعود :-افااااااااا الاخلاق مقفله
جتها انقباضه ومسكت يده بقوه .. تروع سعود ,,,
شكلها تتالم مره ..
ماقدرت تكابر اكثر :-سعود ودني المستشفى 
فز من مكانه مختبص مايدري وش يسوي ..طلع لامه ولقاها بتروح تتسنن كالعاده ..
سعود بقوه :-يمـــــــــــــــــــه
خافت امه :-خير ان شاء الله
سعود برباشه :-خير خير الماس الظاهر بتولد
ابتسمت امه :-والساعه المباركه
قال بخوف :-يمه مو وقت حركات الجدات الحقيها يمه شكلها تعبانه 
امه بركاده :-انزل وشغل السياره وحنا نازلين 
نزل بسرعه..
راحت امه لالماس الي كانت هاجده ...
ام سعود :-يمه يالله قومي نروح المستشفى 
قالت بخوف :-لا خلاص انا طيبه
ابتسمت عمتها :-يمه قومي هذي انقباضات الولاده 
الماس بعناد :-لااااا 
وجتها انقباضه ثانيه اقوى من الي قبل ..
دخل سعود المرتبش ...
كانت مره تتالم .. مسكها بشويش ومشا هو وياها ومعهم ام سعود...
اول مادخلوا قسم الطوارئ قالو لهم ولاده على طول ..
جلسوا ينتظرون بالطوارئ ..
وسعود ماهدا له بال وخاطر ...
يروح ويجي ...
قالت امه :-يمه اجلس خيلتني ..
سعود كان متوتر مره :-مقدر مقدر 
ناظر في ساعته صار لها ساعتين الان ومافيه خبر 
جلس وضم وجهه بين ايدينه ..
شوي الا والممرضه طالعه لهم ...
قالت بابتسامه شاقه الحلق :-مبروك ماما جيب ولد
انهبل سعود ..:-والماس كيفها
الممرضه بابتسامه :-بخير
ودمعت امه واخيراااااااااااااااااااااا جالك ظنا ياسعود ..
امه :-مبروك يمه مبروك
"الله يبارك فيك"
حس سعود بقلبه يرقص بصدره وماذكر الا ابوه ودق عليه
كان الوقت طلعه الشمس ..يعني بحدود 6 الصبح
ابوه الي صووته نوم :-نعم
سعود بفرحه ماتنوصف :-يبه ابشرك جاني ولد
ابوه طار النوم منه :-هاااااااااااااااااه
سعود بحماس :-ههههههههه صرت ابو
ابوه :-مبرووووووووووووك احلى خبر سمعته بحياتي انتم وينكم انا جاي 
سعود :-لا يبه لاتجي ممنوعه الزياره انا وامي راجعين بعد شوي 
ابوه :-طيب اجل بشر عمانك لاتنسى 
سعود :-افاااااااا عليك يبو سعود لا تشيل هم بدون ماتقول 
..طلعوا الماس غرفه التنويم وماقدر سعود يشوفها لان الوقت مو وقت زياره ..
راح وخلص توقيع الاوراق وسما ولده ناصر على اسم ابوه 
رجع سعود امه للبيت ونام ساعتين وقام وطياري على المستشفى ..
الحمد لله كانت ولادتها طبيعيه ومو متعبه ..
دخل الغرفه وبيده اكبر باقه ورد 
قال بحب :-الحمد لله على السلامه
ابتسمت بتعب :-الله يسلمك
كملت :-شفت نصوري 
سعود مكشر :-لا لسى 
بوزت :-ليه
ابتسم :-انتي اهم يالغاليه وهو بخير مابه الا العافيه
ثواني الا كل العيله داخله عليهم ...
وضاعوا في طوشة المباركات والتهنيه..
دقت دانه عليها اول ماسمعت بالخبر :-الف مبروووووك يم ناصر 
الماس :-هههههههههههههه احلى اسم الله يبارك فيك عقبالك لاقمتي سالمه
دانه بكابه :-ان شاء الله ، يالله غلاي انا بسكر 
الماس بابتسامه:-طيب حبيبتي برجع لاراحوا الزوار وادق عليك
دانه :-طيب
وسكرت الجوال من اختها ....
*
*
>>>>>بيت ابو خالد
صار لالماس اسبوعين من يوم ماولدت .. والناس طالعين داخلين ..
قالت منال وهي تشيل ناصر الصغنون بين يدينها :-يالبى قلبووو
سعاد :-اوووف ذبحتيه تبويس 
منال :-غيرانه 
سعاد :-منك وع والله لو احمد عشان اغير 
منال :-ههههههههههههه ياعيني ع الحب 
الماس:-ههههههههههههههههه وجهك ولع سعوده
عصبت سعاد :-يعني حرام الوحده تحب رجلها
الماس :-لا مو حرام 
قالت ام سعود :-بنات خلاص تعبتن الماس 
سعاد وهي تغمز :-بدت حركات الجدات 
البنات :-ههههههههههههههه
ام سعود :-سعوده
سعاد :-طيب طيب 
الا جوالها يدق ... حبيبي-------<<<يتصل
سعاد بحب :-هلا 
احمد :-هلا قلبو شتسوين
سعاد :-ههههههه اناظر في ولد اخوي 
احمد :-هههههه طيب جيبيه لنا مافيه اغراب ماغير انا وسعود 
سعاد :-يالله جايه
امها :-وين؟
سعاد :-باخذ نصوري وبروح للمجلس
امها :-انتبهي على راسه سنديه زين 
سعاد :-ههههههههه طيب يمه قالولك اول مره اشيل بيبي بحياتي
امها من قلب :-الله يرزقك يمه واشوفك شايلتن ولدك 
سعاد بابتسامه :-يمه اعلمك من الحين انا موقفه الحمل حتى يعدي على الاقل 6 شهور 
عصبت امها :-ليه يمه انتي ماعادك بصغيره 
سعاد :-غصب يمه مو بكيفي 
ودق جوالها.. لينه سعود شكله معصب عشانها تاخرت عليه 
خذت نصوري الصغير ونزلت ..
قالت ام سعود تكلم ام خالد :-بنات هالزمن شفتي يا وخيتي تقول بتاجل الحمل وش هالخرابيط
ام خالد :-تعرفين تفكير هالجيل 
قاطعتهم الماس :-يمه ان حملت عقب تسقيطها مباشره خلاص ماراح يثبت لها حمل ابد 
ام خالد :-فالك ماقبلناه
الماس :-يمه هذا مو كلامي هذا شي معروف 
ام سعود :-كلها خرابيط حنا منول نسقط ونحمل عادي ومايصير شي 
الماس :-يمه منول غير والحين غير ..
جت قمر بسرعه ..
ام خالد :-شفيك يامال الرجه
قمر :-ام...ام هاني جت ..
وقفت ام خالد عسان تستقبل جارتها الي جت تقهوي الماس وتبارك لها 
طلعت منال وقمر عقب ماسلموا لانهم مايحبون جمعات الحريم ..
طلعت قمر غرفتها وسمعت جوالها يدق ركضت قبل لايفصل..
حبيب القلب------->>>يتصل 
انهبلت منال :-مجنونه انتي شفيك
قالت وهي تتنفس بسرعه وقلبها يرجف :-الووووو هلا سلطان وينك اسبوع ما اسمع صوتك
سلطان :-هههههههههه شوي شوي 
قمر دمعت عيونها :-فيك شي تحس بشي 
سلطان :-لا انا بخير قمر فيه شي صاير شي 
طبعا سلطان مادري عن كل المصايب الي صارت بالعايله من حادث احمد وسعاد لوفاة راكان وهذي اوامر الشياب للكل عشان يكمل دراسته لانه لو درى ترك الدراسه ورجع ..
قمر بابتسامه :-لا بخير بس خفت عليك
سلطان (يستهبل) :-تحبيني 
قمر حمر وجهها فهمتها منال وطلعت واصلا سلطان مكلم ابوها وامها الظهر والحين هم عصر ...
مادرت قمر عن طلعت منال .. بس من تسمع صوته تنسى عمرها ونفسها ..
قمر بهمس :-امووووت فيك
انهبل سلطان :-اااه ياقلبي لو بيدي جيت وتزوجنا 
قمر :-هههههه لاتنسى ترانا متزوجين
سلطان :-ههههههه اقصد نسوي زواج ونسكت الشيبان 
حمر وجهها ..
سلطان :-تعالي شخبار نصور الصغير 
قمر بحب :-يهههههههههههبل 
سلطان :-ههههههههههههه متحمسه 
قمر :-من يلومني اول مره اصير خاله 
سلطان :-عاد الي يسمعك يقول من كثر عيال اخواني ترى ذي اول مره اصير فيها عم
قمر بدلع :-طيب لاتعصب 
سلطان بجد :-والله مليت من الغربه واشتقت لكم 
دمعت قمر:-هانت يالغلا هانت
سلطان :-الله كريم ..
ناظر في ساعته لقاها الفجر ...
سلطان :-طيب قمر ليلي انا فيني نوم عندي محاضرات بدري
قمر :-انتبه على نفسك
ابتسم :-وانتي بعد يالله باي
قمر :-سلام
*
*
>>>>>>بالمجلس
اخذ سعود نصور من سعاد وقال لاحمد :-بالله مو يهبل 
كانت عيون احمد معلقه بسعاد :-ايه يهبل ونص
استانس سعود .. وسعاد ولع وجهها لانه يقصدها هي مايقصد ولده
سعود في عالم ثاني .. وهو يحب ولده ويضمه لصدره ياسلام قد ايش احساس الابوه ماينوصف..
قال لاحمد :-ماودك تعطيه بوسه
احمد متقصد سعاد :-الا ودي ونص بس انت هنا 
سعود ماكان مستوعب وضايع مع ولده الصغنون :-عادي موب قايل شي 
سعاد شبت ضوء من نظرات احمد 
حس سعود بشي غلط ولانه يعرف حركات ولد عمه التفت وشاف عيونه بعيون سعاد ..
حذفه سعود بمفتاحه..
ضحك احمد :-ههههههههههه شفيك انت
سعود مسوي معصب
الحين متحمس واحسبك تتكلم عن ولدي اثرك مو يمي 
احمد :-هههههههههههههههه
التفت يم سعاد :-وانتي مايكفي انه ما يجي جمعات الشباب ولازق لك بالبيت
ولع وجه سعاد وقالت بدلع :-كيفي حره
عصب سعود (يستهبل) :-قوموا حوم الله كبودكم الشرهه على اللي جالس معكم
احمد بيحرق دمه :-عادي تبي تقوم مسوي والله خير
سعود :-ههههههههههههه الله لايبلانا بس
سعاد :-اسمعوا من يتكلم 
احمد :-ههههههههههههه صدقتي 
سعود ببراءه :-انا شفيني والله اني اعقلكم
سعاد وهي تغمز له :-بالله 
احمد :-هههههههههههه انت اصلا قيس بن ناصر 
سعود :-ههههههههههههههه واللهـ انكم فاضيين

----------


## آهات عاشقه

(الجزء الثـــــ 2ــــاني)


ضمت صورته لقلبها ..
وهي تفكر مو معقول انه مر على وفاته خمس شهور ...
ناظرت في بطنها المنتفخ بزياده ...كانت حامل في شهرها السادس..لا وحامل بتوأم بعد ..كان هالخبر الفرحه الوحيده الي تجلت في اركان هالبيت ..
سالت دموعها غصب .. ومن يوم ما مات للان ودموعها ماوقفت وكلما لها تزيد..
الشوق لشوفه يذبحها .. حملها منه وعيالها الي في بطنها يضعفونها ويحزنونها ,,,
حست بحركه في بطنها ..وقالت وهي تمسح دموعها ..:-تيتموا يمه قبل لا تنولدون ..
مسكتها هنادي من ورى والي مافارقتها من بعد الحادث :-دانه شقلنا 
دانه وهي تجلس بصعوبه :-انتهت حياتي بموت راكان ياهنادي انتهت 
مسكت هنادي نفسها لاتصيح دانه موناقصه :-دانه حبيبتي الله يرحمه وانتي ماقصرتي بنيتي له مسجد وقف خيري بينفعه ليوم الدين
دانه بحزن :-آآآآآآآآآه لو بيدي اسوي اكثر ماقصرت ..
سمعوا صوت الماس تحت ضحكت هنادي :-هذي الماس وناصر الصغنون اكيد وصلوا ..
تموت دانه في ولد الماس الي عمره الان قرابه خمس شهور :-يالبى قلبه والله سعود مصغر
هنادي وماصدقت وجه دانه يلين وتبتسم :-هههههههه ايه نسخه سبحان الله
قالت الماس تقاطعهم :-اكيد تحشون في ولدي
هنادي :-هههههههههه انتي وهالولد غثيتينا ترى 
واخذته من الماس :-ياقلببببببببب عمتوه والله 
الماس :-ههههههههه لاتشققين ... كيف دندون ...؟
ابتسمت دانه :-بخير 
الماس :-كيف الشله الي ببطنك
رق وجه دانه واكتساه الحنان :-هههههه مسوين ازعاج فديتهم 
الماس :-يازينهم ماعرفتي جنسهم 
دانه :-لا ما احب مفاجاه احسن
هنادي :-تكفين انتي عارفه عارفه عاجلا احسن من اجلا 
دانه :-طيب يوم انك متحمسه ورى ما ترحمين هالضعيف وتسوون عرسكم
عصبت هنادي :-مابقي الا هي ما راح اعرس الا لاطلعتي من العده
اظلم وجه دانه وحزنت ...
من بعد ماكانو الناس يقولون حبيبة راكان ؟
صرت الحين ارملة راكان !
من كم شهر ودانه تحاول تقنع هنادي وهنادي معنده وماتبي تتزوج الا بعد عدة دانه ..
جلسوا البنات سوى يتقهوون .. كانت دانه متضايقه وباين هالشي على وجهها 
قالت الماس :-دانه شفيك
ناظرت دانه في هنادي ودمعت عيونها ، انتبهت الماس لنظرات البنات وخافت :-بنات شفيه
قالت دانه بحزن :-بدت المشاكل يا الماس امس زارني ابوي ولمح لي انه عقب العده لازم ارجع بيته 
انصدمـت الماس كيف نست هالنقطه المهمه مره ..
دمعت دانه :-مايكفي انحرمت منه بيحرموني من امهاتي من بيتي الي عشت فيه احلى ايام عمري 
نزلت دموع هنادي الي صارت حساسه مره نظرا لانها ماتفارق دانه ابد من عقب وفاة راكان وكانت معها خطوه بخطوه في كل دمعه في كل تنهيد وفي كل شهقة الم ..
دمعت الماس وقالت بعقلانيه :-دانه المفروض تعرفين هالشي مستحيل ابوي يسمح لك تعيشين بعيد عنه .
انهبلت دانه وانفعلت :- مو غصب مستحيل اترك بيتي 
انهبلت هنادي :- دانه طلبتك هدي عمرك الانفعال مو زين انتي حامل 
جلست دانه تبكي حالتها النفسيه ماتساعد زياده على حملها المتعب ...
ضمتها الماس :-خلاص دندون انتي الحين فكري بعيالك وخلي هالموضوع بعدين
دانه كانت للان منهاره صرخت :-مايكفي انهم حاولو ياخذون ملابسه واغراضه بدون اذني بغيت اموت بسببهم 
قالت هنادي تهديها :-بس ما اخذوها واغراضه زي ماهي خلاص ياربي لا تجيبين لنفسك المرض 
هدت دانه عقب محاضره هنادي ..
تذكرت الماس :- ماعلمتكم 
هنادي :-ايش ؟
الماس بحماس :- رنوووووووو ولدت 
البنات :-لاااااااااااااااااااااا
الماس :-هههههههههههههه والله تو فهد مكلم سعود يبشره 
هنادي :-ياشينك ورى ماقلتي لنا
الماس :-نسيت ..
دانه :-شجابت ؟
الماس :-بنت 
هنادي تموت على البنات :-ياقلبببببببببببببببي 
دانه بحنان :-ياقلبي سموها طيب 
الماس :-مدري للان محتارين 
دانه :-طيب شخبار رنو ؟
الماس :-يقول فهد ان ولادتها طبيعيه وانها بخير وعافيه
هنادي :-ياززززززينها رنوي من يصدق ..
دانه بابتسامه :-أي والله ياحليلها
هنادي :-يااااااااااااااي وناسه متى بس تجي عشان الزق لها 
الماس :-لا ماراح تجي 
انهبلن البنات ..
دانه باستغراب :-شلون ماراح تجي ؟
الماس :- مدري فهد يقول انها ماتبي تجي تبي تجلس بالشرقيه 
هنادي بقرف :-من يلومها وعندها ام زي وضيح
الماس :-استغفري ربك الحرمه يقولون نفسيتها دمار 
هنادي :-من هالحال واردى
دانه بتكشيره :-قهر ليتها تجي بس يالله رجلها اريح لها (وبلعت غصتها)
انتبهوا البنات لملامحها .. وغيروا السالفه ...
*
*
*
*
>>>>> بالشرقيهـ
بالمستشفى اليوم الثاني ×××
قال فهد لرنا :-هاه ياقلبي وش نسميها 
رنا بابتسامه :-مدري..
فهد يفكر:-شرايك نسميها فرح 
رنا :-حلو الاسم .
فهد بابتسامه :-عشان تكون حياتنا كلها فرح بفرح 
رنا :-ههههههه ان شاء الله 
قام فهد :-خلاص قلبي جهزي نفسك وانا بروح اكتب شهادة ميلادها 
رنا :-انا جاهزه
فهد :-اوكي دقايق وارجع
رنا وهي تضم بنتها لصدرها ..:-زين قلبو
وطلع فهد زين الاوراق وشهادة ميلاد فرح ورجع وطلع رنا من المستشفى
×
اليوم الثاني//
دق جرس بيتهم ... نزل بنته فروحه وراح يفتح الباب ... انصدم لانه اهله جاين يشوفون رنا وبنتها ويتطمنون عليها .
فهد يصارخ :-وش هالمفاجاه الحلوه
ابوه :-تتغلون علينا قلنا نجي
فهد :-حياكم ياهلا وغلا انورت الشرقيه ..
امه :-هلا يمه وين فرح
فهد :-ههههههههههه افاااااااا يمه نسيتينا وماصار يهمك الافرح
امه :-ههههههه هذي حفيدتي 
فهد بتكشيره :-حسبت ولد سعود ماخذ عنا الغلا 
منال تقاطعهم :-ياهووووووووووه نحنا هنا 
فهد :-ههههههههههههههه يوه نسيت اهلين منول 
سلمت عليه :-ههههههههههه صرت ابو خلاص 
فهد :-ههههههههههه شفتي عاد
ودخلوا داخل ...
استانست رنو بزيارتهم ..
قالت ام سعود :-يمه وش هالاكل الي تاكلينه مايصلح لمره تو والده كلي اكل مغذي (وناظرت في فهد) وراك ماتهتم لاكل زوجتك وصحتها 
فهد :-والله هذا هي قدامك يمه ماتشتهي الاكل وان تكرمت وجت بتاكل يا كودو يا بيتزا
توعدته رنا وجلس يضحك :-ههههههههه يمه شوفيها تتوعدني 
ام سعود :-ثنيناتكم يبيلكم سنع اصلا انا ناويه اجلس عندكم اسبوعين 
استانست رنا :-من جد عمه
ام سعود :-اجل اتركك تموتين من الجوع وانتي نفسا
يمكن تكون رنا انحرمت من حنان الام .. لكن فهد واهله ملوا عليها حياتي ..صحيح محدن يعوض عن حنان امها الحقيقي لكن من الي يحصل له ويلقى بديل لها الحنان .. الي قدم لها بدافع الحب من ناس يغلونها غلا خالص..
طلع ابو سعود خمس الاف وحطها بملابس البنوته 
قالت رنا :-ماله داعي عمي جيتك عندنا بالدنيا
ابتسم عمها وقال :-هذي مو لك هذي لفرح 
قال فهد يستهبل :- رنو عطيني فروح مدري ليش زاد حبها هاللحظه
رنا فهمت قصده خذت الفلوس وحطتها بمهد فرح وعطتها ابوها ..
فهد يعنني معصب :-ماعاد ابيها خليها عندك 
الكل :-ههههههههههههههههه
منال :-تعيش وتاكل غيرها 
فهد :-هاها تضحكين ..
انتبه :-الا وين هنادي ورى ماجت معكم ؟
ابوه بكآبه :-تعرف هنادي ماتفارق دانه ابد وجالسه عندها ..
فهد بحزن على حال بنت عمه :-الا شخبارها .
امه :-الله يكون بعونها الي مر عليها مو سهل 
فهد :-والله من يلومها خسارتها مو بسيطه 
ابوه :-الله يعوضها خير ..
قالت ام سعود بقوه وهي حاسه بشي في روس الشياب :-بعيالها ..
ابو سعود ما سمع زين :-ايش
ام سعود :-اقول العوض بعيالها 
سكت ابو سعود مارد وهذا شي اكد ظنون ام سعود ..
ناظر فهد في رنا وحسوا بأناّ في الموضوع لكنهم سكتوا ..
وبدال ماتقضي ام سعود عندهم اسبوعين قضت شهر كامل..
لانها تعلقت في بنت ولدها .. وعشان بعد تهتم في رنا .. 
*
*
*
*
>>>>>بيت راكان
الساعه 9 الصبح..
صحت دانه من نومها متالمه ..تحس بتقلصات فظيعه في بطنها ..
من القهر ان هنادي رجعت البارح بيت ابوها عشان تجيب لها اغراض..
تلوت من الالم ... وحالتها حاله..
طبعا ماعندها احد من اهلها بالبيت لان امها الساعه سبع رجعت لان ابوها مريض شوي وبتشوفه وعلى اساس الظهر او العصر بالكثير ترجع ..
صرخت صرخه مخنوقه وهي تحس بالاوجاع تزيد..
اخذت جوالها ودقت على جوال ام راكان الي ولحسن الحظ ماغيرت نظام نومها..
ام راكان :-هلا يمه
دانه بصراخ :-لحقيني يمه موت 
رمت ام راكان الجوال وشافتها مريم :-خيررررررررررر
ام راكان وهي ترقا الدرج :-دانه تعبانه مره
وطلعن بسرعه ..
دخلن الغرفه كانت دانه واقفه والالام تزيد عليها سندت وجهها للجدار من الالم..
ام راكان وهي تمسكها :-يمه شفيك
صرخه بالم :-شكلي بولد
انهبلت الخاله مريم وناظرت في ام راكان كيف تولد وهي بالشهر السابع ..
ماقدرت تتحمل اكثر وطلبن امهات راكان السواق يجهز السياره ..
بقدرة قادر قدرن ينزلنها تحت ويطيرن للمستشفى ..
*
*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

>>>>>>>>> بالمستشفى
دخلت دانه على طول غرفه العمليات ..
طلع لهن الطبيب وقال :-اظن لازم عمليه قيصريه وين زوجها 
دمعت امه لكن الايمان كان سلواها الشهور الي فاتت :-زوجها متوفي 
الطبيب :-طيب لازم احد يوقع على الاوراق لاننا ان ماقدرنا نولدها طبيعي بنسوي عمليه
ام راكان :-ياولدي اهم شي صحه بنتنا اذا تبيني اوقع ماعندي مانع 
الطبيب :-لازم ولي امرها لكن بما ان زوجها متوفي ممكن ناخذ توقيعها هي 
ام راكان بخوف :-سو الي تبي يمه بس لا اوصيك عليها
الطبيب :-لا توصين ذا واجبي
وراح...
قالت ام راكان :-الله يسهل عليها 
الخاله مريم وهي تمسح دموعها :-ناقصه شقا وعمليات توها صغيره 
ام راكان قلبها كان يتقطع :- الله معها ادعي لها 
الخاله مريم وهي تمسح دموعها الي ماوقفت :-يارب سهل عليها يارب
ام راكان :-اللهم امين 
طلعت ام راكان جوالها ودقت على ام خالد
ام خالد :-هلا ام راكان
ام راكان :-ام خالد حنا بمستشفى (-----) دانه تولد
انهبلت ام خالد :-توها بالسابع
ام راكان :-لا تخافين الطبيب طمنا 
ام خالد قلبها ولع على بنتها :-انا جااااايه 
ام راكان :-زين
كانت دانه بين الحيا والموت والالام تزيد بقوه .. مسكت اطراف غطا السرير من قو الي تحس فيه ...
بــــــــــــــــآخر مكان من الكره الارضيه---------->
كل رجفه رجفتها دانه تقابلها رجفه..كل ضيقه ضاقت بها دانه تقابلها ضيقه.. وكل الم تحس به دانه يقابله الم ..!!
من بين دموعها همست اسمه ..راكـــــــــان...
كانت قويه وقوتها اثارت اعجاب كل الفريق الطبي الي حولها ..
وتعوض تعبها وصبرها ودموعها ... على صرخة اول طفل لها 
قالت الممرضه :-مبرووك ولد 
ضحكت وهي تبكي... وعلى انقباضه ثانيه ... ومعاناه ثانيه .. انولد ثاني طفل لها 
الممرضه :-مبرووك ولد
ضمت عيالها لصدرها وهي تبكي .. ماتدري هي تبكي من فرحتها .. ولا من حزنها في اسعد لحظات حياتها ..
بعد نص ساعه طلعت غرفتها .. 
دخلن امهاتها عليها :-مبروووووووووووك 
ابتسمت وهي تمسح دموعها عن عيون الكل :-الله يبارك فيكم 
امها وهي تبكي :-بسم الله عليك يمه 
دانه بتعب :-الحمد لله من شفت عيالي راح كل التعب 
مريم :-سلامتك يمه والله عشنا رعب مو طبيعي 
ابتسمت دانه :-الله يسلمك يمه
ام خالد :-هاه يمه وش بتسمينهم 
دانه بدموع تحاول تكبتها :-فيصل ومحمد
سكتت امها شوي وقالت :-طيب سمي واحد راكان
عندت وهي تحاول تتجاهل الم قلبها :-راكان بالنسبه لي حي مامات وعيالي بسميهم مثل ماكان بيسميهم لو كان موجود
ماقدرت ام راكان تتحمل وبكت 
ضمتها دانه :-لاااااااا يمه كلش ولا دموعك والله ما مصبرني الا قوتك اذا تبين اسميهم غير امري
ام راكان وهي تتمالك نفسها :-لا يمه انتي ماقصرتي ربي اخذ راكان وعطاني بنت بداله والحين ولدين من ريحته 
ضمتها دانه وانهارت بالبكا,,,
عقب ماهدت 
تثاوبت من التعب ..
وتركنها امهاتها تنام ...
راحن للحضانه يشوفن العيــــــــــال ..
طمنهن الطبيب عليهم بس لازم يبقون بالحضانه شهر لانهم مولودين قبل موعدهم بفتره ..
اخترعت ام راكان لكن ام خالد هدتها وقالت لها انه عادي هالشي 
*
*
بعد يومين طلعت دانه من المستشفى .. وقلبها يتقطع لان عيالها بعيد عنها لكنها تزورهم كل يوم ..
قالت هنادي بحماس :-ياقلبببببببببببي بيطلعون حبايبي اليوم
دانه :-ههههههههههه ايه بيطلعون بروح اجيبهم عقب العصر 
هنادي :-طيب خلاص غرفتهم جهزت 
دانه وهي ترفع عيونها فوق :-هههههههه ايه جاهزه والله انك ازعاج
عقب ولادتها عيالها فيصل ومحمد دخل النور لحياتها ونوعا ما رجعت دانه الاوليه .. صحيح ان موت راكان اخذ منها الي اخذ لكنها صارت قويه عشان عيالها وعشان امهات راكان الي بحاجه لها ..
اخذت دانه شاور عشان تتغدى وتروح تجيب عيالها من المستشفى
طلعت من الحمام ولبست وكشخت ..
كنها سمعت صوت بغرفه عيالها الي جنب غرفتها..
رمت فرشاه شعرها وركضت مثل المجنونه للغرفه .. شافتهم فيها وبغى يجيها انهيار من الفرحه 
كانت مفاجاه من امها ومن خواتها وبنات عمها وام سعود ..
انهبلت وضمتهم لصدرها وهي تبكي ..
ام راكان :-خلاص يمه حنا نبي نفرح مانحزن
افـــــــــــرح .. ويني ووين الفرح وانا دنياي منهاره !
مسحت دموعها لازم تتماسك ان ماكان عشانها عشان الي حولها ..
والاهم عشان ام راكان الي فقدت وحيدها والي مافيه زي مصابها بهالكون مصاب..
قاطعهم جوال هنادي وهو يدق ... طلعت برى تكلم وبقوا بغرفة عيال راكان ..
بعد خمس دقايق رجعت هنادي ..
هنادي :-دانه 
التفتت دانه لجهتها :-نعم 
هنادي :-بغيتك برى شوي 
طلعت دانه ...ودخلت غرفتها مع هنادي 
دانه :-خير
هنادي :-محمد يبي يكلمك
دانه وهي تعقد حواجبها :-فيه شي 
هنادي :-اظنه عشان الشغل 
بدا راس دانه يعورها مايكفي شهور الهم الي عاشتها وهي حامل والي زود على حزنها ومصيبتها ماتركوهم عمان راكان يتهنون من كثر الشكاوي والقضايا بالمحاكم يجي عاد الشغل وهمه ..
دق الجوال وخذته دانه :-نعم
محمد :-االسلام عليكم يم فيصل 
دانه :-وعليكم السلام
دخل محمد في الموضوع طوالي ... وجلس يشرح لها بما انها شريكته لازم ياخذ رايها في كل شي ويكون أي قرار مشترك ..
قاطعته دانه :-اسمع اخوي 
محمد :-سمي
دانه :-انت قبل لا تكون شريك بالشركه انت اخو راكان وانا واثقه فيك كل الثقه أي اوراق تحتاج لتوقيعي ارسلها على فاكس العمل الي حاطه راكان (وغصة بعبرتها) في البيت 
محمد :-مايصير انتي مالكه زيك زيي 
دانه بهدوء :-خلاص انا اتخذت قراري وماراح اغير رايي 
ماقدر محمد الا يستسلم لقرارها ولو انه مو معجبه بس الشكوى لله عنيده مثل........... ومسك نفسه لا يرجع يحزن
قالت هنادي لدانه :-دانه هذا حلالك وحلال عيالك ..
مشت دانه لصورة راكان الي جنب سريرها .. وقالت وهي تحاول تخلي صوتها عادي عشان ماتكتشف هنادي انها تبكي ..:-هذا مو كلامي كلام راكان دايم 
لما تجي سيرة راكان تسكت هنادي .. وماتكمل الكلام مع دانه لانها مو ناقصه انهيارات يكفي انها انهارت عليهم مرتين ..
دخلت الماس وفيصل معها ودخلت سعاد ومحمد معها 
سعاد :-تعالي شوفي عيالك شفيهم بس يبكون 
دانه :-هههههههههه هاتيهم 
جلست على سريرها وجابت رضعاتهم ترضعهم ..
قالت سعاد بغباء :-يووووه جوعانين 
الماس تستهبل :-من جد انتي ذكيه 
سعاد وهي ماده بوزها :-قالوا لك عيالي عشره 
البنات :-ههههههههههههههههههه
اخذت هنادي فيصل ترضعه ..
وخلته بحضنها لين نام ..
ناظرت دانه في وجيه عيالها بحنيه وقالت بحسره وشوق :-سبحان الله ما خذوا مني غير لون العيون والباقي زي ابوهم 
تأثرن البنات..الي طلعت تسمح دموعها برى والي مسكت نفسها
كانت دانه سرحانه في احلامها عالمها الحلو الي كله ذكريات راكان ..
دق جوال سعاد وكانت النغمه ...
------>>>يادانه بعين بحارك ..ترى الاحساس ربانك ..وانا ربان هالمركب
طوتني رحلتي عندك وحطيت الامل عندك ..بس الموج مايساعد
ولا الاقدار بتساعد ..واذا الخطوه قربت او هدت احس انها ..قريبه قريبه ويمك تباعد
فلتت شهقتها منها غصب ونزت دموعها بقوه سكرت سعاد جوالها ..
قالت بخوف :-دانه بسم الله عليك شفيه
لكن دانه وكالعاده بحضن هنادي ..
دق الجوال مره ثانيه وزاد بكاها ..وفي وقت ثاني وشعور ثاني ومع شخص ثاني [ يادانه بعين راكانك .. ترى الاحساس ربانك]
انتبهت هنادي متاخره لنغمة جوال سعاد ...
اشرت لها هنادي تسكر الجوال وسكرته انتبهت سعاد وسكرته بقهر لان مو قصدها تزيد على دانه معاناتها ...
مسحت دانه دموعها بسرعه وتماسكت خلاص ماهي بمراهقه ولاهي مالكة نفسها عشان تحزن على راكان براحتها لا .. هي ام وعندها ولدين يبون عنايتها ويبوونها تأمن مستقبلهم ...كانت ذي وظيفة ابوهم لكن ابوهم وراح .. ومابقي الا هي تشوف مصالحهم 
سكتوا البنات ومشوا السالفه لانها مؤلمه بما فيه لكفايه والكلام فيها مايخفف يزيد..
زينت الغطا على عيالها وعدلت المخاد على اطراف السرير احتياط عشان مايطيحون صحيح انهم صغار لكنها تخاف عليهم مره.
×
×
×
>>>بيت ابو خالد 
>>>>بالمجلس
قال ابو خالد :-البنت ذي مدري وش بسوي معها 
ابو سعود :-خير شفيه
ابو خالد :-سكنها بلحالها ماهو معجبني 
ابو سعود :-معك حق يبو خالد 
ابو خالد بهم :-مدري وش السواة البنت الي مر عليها ماهو بشوي ولا ودي اضغط عليها 
رحمها عمها :-والله مشكله بس مانقدر نترك بنتنا بعيد عنا 
ابو خالد :-اليوم بروح اجيبها مقدر اتحمل بعدها عني شايل همها والليل مقدر انامه 
ابو سعود :-الله يكون بالعون 
السالفه ذي مضايقه ابو خالد من يوم ماتوفى راكان عشان كذا حب يغير السالفه لموضوع هنادي ومحمد لان موضوع دانه ماله حل الا انها ترجع بيته مره ثانيه ...
آه يابنتي مالك نصيب ابدا ,,
ابو خالد :- يبو سعود الرجال عزوبي الحين وماعنده ببيته حرمه صحيح كلنا محازين على موت راكان لكن الشكوى لله الحياه ماتوقف راحوا قبله اهلنا وجداننا ..
ابو سعود :-البنت راسها يابس وتقول مابي عرس الا عقب ما تطلع دانه من العده 
ابو خالد :-مالها عذر الحين دانه ولها ثلاث شهور طالعه من العده بيض وجهنا مع الرجال يبو سعود 
ابو سعود :-لاتوصي يبو خالد
ابو خالد :-هذا هو العشم يبو سعود
×
×
بعد ماراح ابو سعود...
قال ابو خالد لزوجته :-جسيتي نبض دانه 
ام خالد بزعل :-ايه
ابو خالد :-طيب
ام خالد والدمعه بتفر من عينها :-أي طيب 
ابو خالد بعصبيه :-شفيك ياحرمه 
ام خالد بقهر :-تبي تاخذ البنت من بيت ابو عيالها
ابو خالد :-ابو عيالها مات 
ام خالد :-يارجال حرام عليك البنت قلبها نار للحين 
ابو خالد بعصبيه :-ماللحريم هنا هرجه 
قاطعته :-بس فكر في ام راكان راح ولدها منها والحين بتاخذ عياله حرام 
انقبض قلبه لكنه قساه :-اجل نخلي بنتنا عرضنا بعيد عنا لا يم خالد ماتوقعتها منك
سكتت ام خالد وماقالت شي ..
ابو خالد :-ماقلتيلي ماجسيتي نبضها 
ام خالد بدموع :-الا جسيته والبنت اخاف عليها من الانهيار مو ناقصه
ابو خالد تورط .. مايدري كيف بيعالج هالموضوع مع دانه لكن المهم ان الحال مو معجبه ابد
×

----------


## آهات عاشقه

(الجزء الثالث)

>>>>>بيت راكان 
دخلت الخاله مريم على دانه وهي بغرفتها سرحانه ..
مريم :-يمه 
التفتت دانه :-هلا يمه
مريم :-يمه الساعه 5 وانتي ما تجهزتي للزواج
ابتسمت من ورى قلبها :-ما انتبهت للوقت 
جلست الخاله مريم جنبها وقالت بحنيه :-يمه راكان مات ومتنا معه لكن الحياه تستمر واليوم زواج اختك وبنت عمك هنادي ماهي حلوه ما تروحين لها بدري يكفي انك مارحتي معها على الاقل الحقيها بالمشغل البنت ماقصرت 
دانه بحزن :-عارفه يمه وااااااااه لو تعرفين وش كثر مالي خلق لا لفرح ولا طق واغاني 
مريم وهي تمسح دموعها :-عارفه يمه عارفه بس لاجل عين تكرم مدينه 
دانه بصوت مبحوح :-معك حق 
مريم :-اجل قومي وخذي فستانك الي دافعه فيه شي وشويات والحقيها المشغل 
ابتسمت دانه وهي تحب راس ام راكان ..:-تامرين 
جمعت اغراضها ...
ولبست عيالها وراحت للمشغل ....
>
<
>
>>>في المشغل 
كانت هنادي ناقصة فرح لان دانه مو فرحانه ..
قالت سعاد وهي تشوف هنادي سرحانه :-هاااااااااه عروستنا وين سرحانه 
التفتت هنادي لها :-هااااااا معك
الماس تستهبل :-امحق شكلها سرحانه في حبيب لقلب
سعاد :-ههههههه وش مستعجله عليه الليله بتشوفه وتمل منه 
ولع وجه هنادي ...
الماس وسعاد :-هههههههههههههههههههه
هنادي كانت متضايقه وفرحانه وخايفه يعني مجموعه احاسيس متضاربه ..
هنادي :-هاها ها تضحكون 
شوي الا دانه داخله عليهم ومعها عيالها ..
صرخت هنااادي :-داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
حاولت تتناسى حزنها الي يتجلا في كل لحظة فــــــــــرح ..
دانه بابتسامه حلوه :-هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
هنادي دمعت :-ماتوقعتك تجين 
دانه :-اذا ماجيت لك اجي لمن 
هنادي وهي تضمها :-الله لا يحرمني منك..
والتفتت لعيال دانه النايمين :-يادلببببببببببببببببي 
البنات :-ههههههههههههههههههه
دانه :-هنوده اتركيهم توني منيمتهم ..
وسحبتها عشان تتجهز لان الوقت تاخر ..
/
/
/
بقااااااااااااااااااااعة الزواج <<<
بغرفه العروس كانت هنادي لابسه وخالصه . .فستانها ابيض ونافش ذيله طويل مره والطرحه خليجيه كانت رافعه شعرها شنيون روعه ومسويه مكياج يخبل يستاهل الكم الف الي دفعتها عليه ومعها مسكه زي الفراشه كلها كريستال 
دانه :هنوده اهجدي خليني اعرف اعطرك 
هنادي بارتباك :-دندون قلبي يرجف رجف مو صاحي 
دانه بعفويه:-ههههههههههه عادي يا بنت الحلال انا يوم شفت راكان ......................
وماتت الضحكه ..
تداركت نفسها وكملت عشان ماتضيق خلق هنادي :-اول ماشفت ابو فيصل رجف قلبي خوف لكن عقبها صار دنيتي ونور حياتي 
دمعت هنادي , قالت دانه بسرعه :-هييييييييييييييييه نبي نفرح مانبي صياح
هنادي من قلب :-ااااااااااخ يا دانه الله يكون بعونك
دانه تجزرها الغصه جزر :-ربك كريم 
ودخلن البنات وضاعت الدموع قبل لا تنزل ..
/
جلست دانه مع البنات بعد ما انزفت هنادي ..ينتظرن دخله محمد ...
الزغاريد..الاغاني... الضحك .. والاماني 
ضاعت بضياع راكان ...
كم مره ومره تمسح دموعها بالخفا عشان محد ينتبه .. كانت متالقه وجمالها ماينوصف شعرها طال .. ملامحها احلوت زياده ..كانت لابسه فستان ليموني ملفت للنتباه ..صحيح انها مارقصت ولا كثرت من حركتها بالصاله الا انها تلفت الانتباه غصب..
آآآآآآآآآه ياكوووونـــــي.. 
رحــــــلت عنـــــــــــي ..
وســــــــرقت لي كونــــــــــي 
حبيــــبي..وعيـــــــــوني 
قلبــــــي
يمـــــــــــوت ويمـــــــــــوت ..
وبقبــــرك مدفونـــــــي
..
انتبهت دانه من سرحانها لان الماس تحاكيها ..
دانه :-هاااااه
الماس بعصبيه :-دانه محمد بيدخل تغطي 
تغطت دانه .. وتغطوا البنات ...
دخل محمد القاعه كاشخ..القلب فرحان لكن بزاويه بعيده منه فيه كسور والاااام ..
وين انت يارفيقي ..
وينك.. تكمل فرحتي ..
وين انت .. ياراحل ..
وين انت .. ياخوي ..
وينك ..
فرحي نقص..
وهمي كبر..
والصبر مامن صبر ..
اشوفها حبيبتي..
بعيون مليانه امل..
بس وين الامل..
مت ومات معك الامل
قلبي انقبض..وصدري انطبق
اذكرك ؟.
واذكرك ..
بدمعا .. ملى عيني ونزل ..
×
جلس محمد جنب هنادي عقب ماسلم عليها وعقب التهاني والسلام واخذ الصور طلعوا من القاعهـ....
×
×
×
×
×
>>>>> جمعه الشياب ..
<<بيت ابو احمد 
قال ابو احمد لابو خالد :-صحيح الخبر الي سمعناه 
فهم ابو خالد ان الخبر انتشر في الجماعه كلهم :-ايه صح
ابو سعود :-أي خبر 
ابو احمد :-تذكر ابو عبدالرحمن الي خطب سعاد 
ابو سعود :-خطب سعاد
ابو احمد :-ذاك اليوم يوم خطبها احمد قدام الكل
ابو سعود :-اييييييييييه علامه 
ابو احمد :-خطب امس دانه من فهد
ابو سعود :-هاااااااااه
طبعا دلة القهوه بغت تطيح من يد طلال على هالخبر الفجيعه..
ابو خالد :-ايه خطبها 
ابو سعود مو مستوعب :-لمن ولده عبدالرحمن تزوج وولده فواز بعد تزوج
ابو احمد :-باقي سلمان ماتزوج للحين وتوه متخرج يعني فرصه ان ولد عزوبي يطلبها للزواج وهي ارمله ومعها ولدين 
ابو خالد بضيق :-انا ما خلصت من سالفه سكنها عندنا تجيني هالسالفه 
ابو سعود :-اذا الرجال دينه وخلقه زين زوجه حنا مو دايمين لعيالنا ..
ابو خالد :-ادري بس تا تموت ان فاتحتها بالموضوع ..
ابو سعود :-محدن يموت قبل يومه 
ابو احمد :-صادق ابو سعود حنا مو دايمين لعيالنا 
ابو خالد بتفكير :-لي تفاهم معها هالبنت راسها يابس تحسب رجلها حي للان .. مايكفي الهمز واللمز بالمجالس يومنها ساكنه بعيد عني وعن عيني
ابو سعود :-قطع لسان من يتكلم عنها دانه شيخة البنات 
ابو احمد :-وانا اشهـــــــــد
ابو خالد بقوه :-لو متكلمين جزرت رقابهم لكني الاحظ نظراتهم لي بالمجالس وانهم يتساءلون ليه للان ما رجعت لي 
طبعا طلال كان جالس متفرج .. ولا يقدر يتكلم ويتدخل لان هالسوالف بين الشياب ..
استاذن بحجة انه بيجيب قهوه جديده ودق على اخوه ..
ناصر :-هلاااااااااا وغلااااااااااااا
طلال :-هلا نويصر شخبارك
ناصر :-بخير عساك الخير 
طلال (يبي يشوف بيرجع ولا لا عشان لو بيرجع يعلمه وان مارجع ما راح يقوله ويموت من القهر هناك بسبة قلة الحيله او يهدم مستقبله ويترك وظيفته ويجي ) :-هاااااااا وش الاخيار ؟
ناصر بفرحـــــه :-الاخبار تهبل تخيل جاهم امر نقلي للرياض وكلها يومين واكون هنا

----------


## آهات عاشقه

طلال براحـه :-الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك
ناصر بغصه :-الله يرحم راكان ويسكنه فسيح جناته لولا الله ثم واسطته مانقلت ولاحلمت بالنقل 
طلال :-اللهم امين ......... ناصـر 
حس ناصر بشي في لهجة اخوه :-نعم طلال فيك شي ..؟؟
طلال :-اسمع دانه ..........
فز قلب ناصر من مكانه :-شفيها دانه
طلال :-اووووووف خلني اكمل
ناصر :-طيب كمل
طلال :-دانه انخطبت 
ناصر بصدمه :-ايش؟
طلال :-الي سمعته ؟
ناصر مذهول لاااااااااااااااااااا مو للمره الثانيه .. لااااااااااااااااااا مايبيها تضيع منه 
ناصر بعصبيه :- من هذا الي امه داعيتن عليه..؟
هنا خاف طلال من المشاكل ...
صرخ ناصر :-من 
طلال :-اهدا يارجال انت شفيك
ناصر :-ذي بنت عمي ومحدن ماخذها غيري 
طلال :- اجل تلحلح وتعال امنع هالخطبه
ناصر بقهر :-انا برجع عقب يومين 
طلال :-مايخالف لان عمي متوهق معها بسالفه السكن والسالفه ذي بياجلها فتره 
ناصر بامل :- من جدك
طلال :-ايه 
ناصر بتصميم :-زين الوعد عقب يومين والله لا اقلبها فوق راس من يقرب لها 
طلال :-هههههههههههه ياولد شكلك من جد تحبها 
ناصر من قلب:-لدرجه تفوق الوصف
طلال يستهبل :-طيب يا روميو بن سبع سلام
ناصر :-ههههههههه سلام..
وراح طلال للمطبخ عشان يسوون قهوه ..
انهبل وهو يسمع صراخ دخل المطبخ لقى امه ماسكه الشغاله الاندونيسيه وتضربها ضرب مو طبيعي 
صرخ طلال :-يمه شتسوين
كانت امه منفعله وحاطه حيلها بهالمسكينه :-اادبها 
انهبل طلال :-يمه ذي ادمي مو قطعة اثاث
امه بانفعال :-انت مالك خص اصلا الخدم ما يجون الا بالعين الحمرا
ماعطاها طلال وجه .. واخذ العصا منها ..تخبت الشغاله وراه وهي تصيح وتقول انها ماعاد تبي تجلس هنا وتبي تسافر ديرتها ..
طلال بقهر :-يمه حرام عليك الرسول صـ الله عليه وسلم ـلى يقول (ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء)
سفهته امه وطلعت وهي تتوعد هالمسكينه ..
طبعا الشغاله سوت اضراب وراحت لغرفتها .. ماعاد تبي تجلس عندهم 
عطا طلال الدله للطباخه عشان تسوي قهوه ..
وبعد ماجهزت وداها للشياب ..
اول مادخل لقى عمه ابو خالد واقف 
طلال :-وين عمي القهوه
ابو خالد :-والله يا ولدي من اليوم وحنا نتقهوى انا بروح الحين وراي مشوار مهم
ابو سعود :-تبيني اروح معك
ابو خالد :-انا بروح لها بلحالي مانبي نضغط عليها 
ابو احمد :-شورك وهداية اللهـ
وطلع ابو خالد...
: 


،
:
،
>>>بيت راكان 
كانت دانه جالسه تتقهوى مع امهات راكان وفيصل بحضن جدته مريم ومحمد بحضن جدته ام راكان ..
ام راكان ماكانت غبيه ولا نايمه على اذانها وعارفه ان دانه ابوها يضغط عليها تسكن معهم ..
ومن ذاك اليوم للحين وام راكان مايغمض لها جفن بين دموعها على وحيدها الي مات وتركها وبين عياله وامهم الي خوالهم يبونهم ..دورت حلول ودورت وللااسف مالقت كلا معه حق .. ابوها معه حق في الي يسويه رغم انها ولية نفسها لكن ذا مايمنع ان سلطته عليها رجعت بعد موت راكان .. وبين نارها الي شابه ضو وهي تتخيل اليوم الي بتفقد فيه احفادها الي تتجسد فيهم صورة راكان بعينها ..
ناظرت ام راكان (مريم) في دانه قد ايش تغيرت عن دانه الاوليه شي فيها مات بموت راكان ..
ماتدري هل هي النظره الشغوفه ..!
هل هي البسمه الي تنور الكون لا ابتسمت !
دمعت وهي تشوف بعيونها كيف ان دانه تضحك غصب عنها تبتسم غصب عنها ..
خلاص دانه جسد غادرته الروح !
فكرت دانه في نفسها وتذكرت عقب وفاة راكان بشهر يوم علمها اخوها خالد ان راكان ترك لها كل ثروته ونص الشركه .. مانست يوم اغمى عليها من الصدمه ومن قوة الحزن وش تبي دليل اكبر من ذا على انه كان يحبها .. ويثق فيها 
دمعت عيونها وطعم البسبوسه الي تاكلها صار زي الرماد ..
رتب كل شي قبل لا يموت ..
قسم الــــــــــــورث !
امن حياتها وحياة امهاته !
وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياليته درى ان بيجيه عيال وبيكون ابو لاثنين 
سالت دمعه خاينه منها .. ومسحتها طوالي 
دق حارس البوابه يبلغهم ان ابو خالد دخل البيت ..
انقبض قلب دانه .. صايره جيات ابوها تضغط عليها مره وهي مو ناقصه مايكفي انها ماتقدر تنام الليل بين الدموع والوحده والوحشه في غياب نور البيت وسنده ...
وقفت وراحت للمجلس تستقبل ابوها ..
بعد ماسلمت عليه وجلست حســـــــت في وجهه شي ما يطمنها ..
طلبت منهم يرسلون قهوه ..
قال ابوها بدون مقدمات :- دانه 
بصوت مخنوق :-سم يبه 
ابوها :-شخبارك واخبار عيالك 
دانه بحنان :-بخير الحمد لله بيكشخون وبيجون يسلمون عليك
ابو خالد :-هههههههههه بيجون يا حليلهم 
دانه :-ههههههه ايه يبه صاروا رجال كبار ويلاحظون كل شي 
ابو خالد بحنان الدنيا :-الله يخليهم لك 
دانه :-اللهم امين .
وصلت القهوه ودخلتها الشغاله ...بعد كم دقيقه فتح ابوها الموضوع ..
ابو خالد :-دانه جهزي نفسك اخر الاسبوع بجي اخذك 
انقبض قلبها :-تاخذني
ابوها وهو يتمالك نفسه تقديرا لشعورها :-ايه ماعاد لك جلسه هنا 
مسكت اعصابها لا تنفعل او تنهار :-يبه هذا بيتي 
ابوها بقسوه :-بيتك هو بيت اهلك 
دانه بتدميع :-وهذا بيت رجلي 
ابوها بصراحه قويه :-ورجلك مـــــــــات 
ماقدرت تتمالك نفسها ونزلت دموعها بسرعه ..
تندم ابوها لقسوته معها لكنه ينقهر من عنادها :-دانه خلينا نتكلم بعقل 
قاطعته وهي يالله ينفهم كلامها من البكا :-يبه أي عقل وانت تبيني اترك بيتي بيت راكان بيت عيالي كيف اترك امهاتي الله اخذ ولدهن وانت الحين تبي تاخذني منهن وتاخذ العيال يبه حرام والله ماراح يتحملن 
ابوها بعناد :-انتي عرضــــــــــي وفي وجهي 
شوي وتصارخ بكل صوتها لكنها تماسكت :-يبه انا ما سويت شي يستاهل هالكلام 
ابوها :-عارف يبه لكني مقدر اتركك هنا بلحالك انا مو عاجز لا اصرف عليك وعلى عيالك 
دانه :- طيب يبه رايي ماله قيمه 
ابوها :-هنا واقولك لا ..
دانه وهي تمسح دموعها :-مقدر اترك بيتي 
عصب ابوها :-انا امرك ما اشاورك
تنفست دانه بينها وبين نفسها عشان ما تنفعل ...
وفي هاللحظه دخلت المربيه عيال دانه عشان يسلمون على جدهم ..
سلم جدهم عليهم .. وجلس معهم وقت ثم وقف بيطلع ..
قال لدانه :-لا تنسين اخر الا سبوع الجاي تكونين جاهزه 
عرفت دانه ان النقاش مع ابوها الحين زي قلته ومن هنا لين اخر الاسبوع فيه 7 ايام ..ومايندري وش الله كاتب فيها !
طلع ابوها من هنا وطارت لغرفتها متنفس احزانها والآآآمها من هنا ..
فتحت دفتر مذكراتها الي انولد على وجه هالدنيا بعد موت راكان ..
وكتبت فيه كل شي صار ... واخر شي كتبت /لمن تركتني يا نظر عيني انحرمت منك والحين يبون يحرموني من ذكراك /
،
،
،
،
>>>>>بيت ابو احمد 
قال ناصر لابوه :-يبه انا ابيها غصب عن الي يرضى والي مايرضى
ابوه :-طيب انا قلت شي 
ناصر :-ايه مو انت تقول لي انتظر لين يردون على ابو عبدالرحمن.. 
ابوه بعقلانيه :-ايه 
ناصر مسك نفسه :-يخسي هالخايس ياخذ دانه وانا موجود
ابتسم ابوه ابتسامه صغيره من فرحته بولده وان خطتهم الي تناقشوا فيها ما يحتاج ينفذونها ويجيبون لنفسهم سعود جديد ..

----------


## آهات عاشقه

طلع ناصر معصب ودق ابو احمد على ابو خالد :-هيه خطتنا الغها 
انصدم ابو خالد :-ليه؟
كان ابو سعود وراه :-شفيه
ابو خالد :-ابو احمد يقول الغوا الخطه في تزويج ناصر دانه 
ابو سعود انصدم بدوره :-ليه ..؟؟ ماعندنا عيال يخالفون راينا 
ابو احمد في التلفون :-اسمعوني للاخير انتم شفيكم
ابو خالد :-وش وش فينا ترى طحنا بمشكله جديده ان زوجت البنت امنت مستقبلها وامنت لها بيت والحين ولدك مدري شفيه
ابو احمد :-هههههههههه يارجال اسمع الي بقوله
ابو خالد :-هات الي عندك
وعلمهم بكلامه مع ولده .. من الى !
انصدموا الشياب .. معقوله تجيهم بارده مبرده ..
ابو خالد بعد ماسكر من اخوه :-الله يريحك يا ناصر 
ابو سعود :-الولد وحطيناه بجيبنا باقي بنتنا 
ابو خالد :-الي خلانا نقدر على سعود وهو رجال فاهم وعاقل يخلينا نقدر على دانه تراها بنت ما يحتاج 
ابو سعود بتردد :-ياخوي يكفي الي صار لنوف والله اني متحسف حسوفه ظلمتها بزواجها من سعود واخاف على دانه 
ابو خالد :-الي صار صار . ونوف مخطوبه الحين
ابو سعود :-والله عمر رجال والنعم فيه بس متزوج 
ابو خالد :-تسمي زواجه ذا زواج .. على حسب ماسمعت باقي على مرته عشان عياله الي توهم صغار ويحتاجونه
ابو سعود :-داري وعارف رجال والنعم بس نوف توها ماكملت 23 سنه ومخطوبه لمتزوج ..
ابو خالد :-لو متزوج ثلاث مو وحده وطلع رجال طيب ويستاهل ما يخالف .. ولا تنسى ترى لجده ابو ابوه فضل على ابونا 
ابو سعود :-لا مانسيت ماهي من شيم الرياجيل نسيان الوقفات الي وقت الشده .. وجده ماقصر مع ابونا الله يرحمه..
ابو خالد :-اكيد وهذ رايي ابو احمد بعد 
ابو سعود :-الله يقدم الي فيه الخير ..
ابو خالد :-اللهم امين ..
*
*
*
*
>>>عقب اسبوع
طبعا ابو خالد عجز في دانه تترك بيتها وكلما كلمها جلست تصيح او يغمى عليها ,, وماهانت عليه 
لكن هالمره بيتفاهم معها من جد ، صح بتزعل منه الحين لكنها بتشكره لا كبرت شوي وبتشكره اكثر لانه أمّن مستقبل عيالها وجاب
لهم ابو يربيهم ويوجههم لطريق الصواب .
بعد ما دخلت دانه عيالها ورجعت له ..
قال بدون مقدمات :-ناصر ولد عمك خطبك مني قبل فتره
طاحت بيالة الشاهي بالارض وتكسرت :-هاااااااااااه
ابوها بعصبيه :-اقول لك ناصر خطبك وانا موافق
فزت من مكانها وقالت بقوه :-وانا مو موافقه 
ابوها بعصبيه وهو يرفع صوته نوعا ما :- اجلسي 
استحت دانه وجلست ..
قال :- انا عطيت الرجال كلمه وانتهى الموضوع
انصدمت دانه من طريقه ابوها وعناده قالت بدون تفكير :-ناصر مو رجال
صارخ عليها :-دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا نه
انتبهت لزلتها وقالت :-يبه قصدي ان ناصر مو غريب ناصر ولد عمي قل له اني مو موافقه وانتهى الموضوع
خزها وقال :-الملكه الخميس عقب يومين فاهمه ولا لا 
دانه للان مو مستوعبه شي ولا داخل مزاجها اي كلمه من كلام ابوها عشان كذا مافيه اي انفعال او اي ردة فعل ,, يمكن لانها 
مستنزفه عقب اخر نقاش حاد كان بينها وبين ابوها والي هو قبل امس..
وقف ابوها وكانها موافقه مسكته مع يده وهي نوعا ما استوعبت الصدمه ..
دانه بذهول واضح :-يبه مابي اتزوج
ابوها :-مو بكيفك
سامحيني يبه لكن هالشي لمصلحتك ..
دانه وهي تمسح دموعها بقفا يدها :-اجل بكيف من 
عصب ابوها :-انا ابوك ولي حكم عليك
بكت :-يبه لو تطلب عيوني ما تاخرت دقيقه لكن عقب راكان مابي اتزوج 
ابوها :-انتي توك صغيره
تنزل دموعها وتمسحها :-يبه انا احب راكان اموت فيه 
ابوها بقسوه :- وراكان ماااااااات
شهقت وحطت يدها على فمها عشان مايعلى صوت بكاها :-يبه لا لا تقول مات راكان ما مات 
ناظرها ابوها بصدمه على باله بنته فيها شي :-دانه راكان مات الله يرحمه والحياه تستمر 
دانه بانهيار :-وماتستمر الا لما اتزوج
ابوها :- انتي محتاجه رجال في حياتك يدير شغل عيالك يربيهم ويرشدهم
قالت بياس :-يبه انا ما شكيت لاحد ولا محتاجه لاحد في حياتي انت موجود اخوي وعيال عمي مايقصرون
ابوها :-انا مو دايم لك 
دانه :-ولا الي بتزوجينه دايم لي 
ابوها انحشر بزاويه عارف ان دانه في الكلام محدن يغلبها :-لاتجادليني فاهمه يا تتزوجين ناصر (قسى قلبه) والا لا انتي بنتي ولا اعرفك 
صرخت :-لاااااااااااااااا يبه لا ترميني بين نارين 
خزها :-جاك العلم .. معك للخميس ولا اجتمعوا عمانك اي اسمع ردك
وما اهتم لها ولدموعها وطلع ...
ركب سيارته وضايقه فيه الوسيعهـ ماوده يسوي كذا لكنه مجبور مجبور 
انهارت دانه وجلست تبكي ... وتبكي ... وتبكي 
تتزوج عقب راااااااااااااااااااااااكان لا حشاااااااااااااا ماتسويها وهي دانه.
لازم تتصرف ..
هي بين نارين كل نار تحرق وماتخلف الا الرماد 
نار ابوها ورضاه ونار حبها الي يفوق الوصف لراكان ..
حتى لو مات .. حتى لو رحل .. حتى لو قالوا انه اندفن 
تحبه .. تحبه ,, تحبه 
وبتظل زوجته ليوم الممات ..
طلعت غرفتها تجر رجولها جر ..تحمد ربها ان امهاتها طالعات مو فيه وان عيالها نايمين 
دخلت الغرفه تمشي الهون .. وقفت قدام صورته كان لابس نظاره شمسيه وحاط يده على عيونه يظللها عن الشمس
كانت من احب الصور على قلبها واقربها لنفسها .. شافت فيها خفايا راكان ..
راكان الحقيقي .. 
الشيخ .. المالك .. الابن .. الحبيب والزوج 
كل حنان الدنيا يتجلى بنظراته وبتصرفاته وفي حبه الكبير لها 
ضمت الصوره لقلبها وشدت عليها اكثر واكثر 

ياقلبي ارجووووك افهمني واترك باقي الأوهام
أنا ماتحمل الصدمه اخاف الجرح ينهيني

هذاك الحب عذبني وخلاني اعيش أحلام
وكل احلامي العذبه تمووووت بلحظه وبحيني

ياقلبي انتبه ارجوك كفايه ماحصللي العام
كفايه ان عذابي صار له سنتين يكويني

ولكني مع هـــذا بكابر وانتظر وانضاااام
سواليف البشررر في يوم ابد ماظن تعنيني

أحبه وأعشقه ياناس وأنا ماظن الهوى اجرام
لأن الحب من الفطره...وحب هالشخص يكفيني

نبرة صوته المبحوح تنسيني شقى الأيام
تذكرني بأشوااااااااقي وتذكرني بدواااااويني

كأن الصوت له نغمه غريبه غير هالأنغام
موسيقى هاديه بالحيل تداوي جرحي وسنيني

ونظرة عينه تدّوخ ولا ترحم ماغيررر هياااااام
أطالع صورته وأشهق وقلبي يحترق فيني

خذت قلبي وذوبته بس القلب ماينلام
حشى نظراته بلحظه تونسني وتبكيني

وكالعاده مالها الا التناهيد والدموع الي ما تنتهي...
سمعت صوت واحد من عيالها يتحرك ابتسمت وغسلت وجهها وراحت له 
قالت بحنيه :-قمت فصوووووولي
وضمته لصدرها .. كل مالهم يكبرون قدام عينها وشبههم بابوهم يبين ولا كنها امهم الي حملت فيهم ..
وبعد شوي صحى محمد وابتسمت له :-ياسلام موصيكم احد علي 
وشالته تضمه وتشم ريحته ..
تذكرت الي صار مع ابوها .. لازم تتصرف لازم 
شوفه عيالها جددت فيها الامل والقوه الي تضعضعت برحيل راكان ..
اخذت الجوال ودقت على رنا ..
رنا :-هلاااااااااااااااا وغلاااااااااااااااااا بنسيبتي 
دانه :-ههههههههههههههههه لا احلفي بس
رنا :- والله مو بكيفكم غصب عليكم بس يالله لاكبروا بخلي فروحه تتخير في عيالك
دانه :-ههههههههههههه تمون الاخت
رنا :-اجل 
دانه :-هههههههههه كيف حالك وكيف فروحه وفهد
رنا بابتسامه :-بخير جعلك بخير شخبارك انتي والتوأم حبايبي
دانه بحنان الام :-ياقلبببببببي يهبلون شوفيهم عندي عيونهم تناظر في ساعتي الفضيه
رنا :-ههههههههههههههه يازينهم تعرفين انتي الي بعمارهم يشدهم اي شي ملفت
دانه :-ايه فديت قلوبهم
رنا :-ايوه و الاخبار
دانه بتصميم رغم حياها :-رنا بغيت فزعتك 
رنا بسرعه :-تامرين يالغلا
دانه :-تسلمين بس رنا اوعديني ماتتضايقين 
رنا بزعل :-دانه ترى جد بزعل وش هالكلام الماصخ
ابتسمت دانه بشبه ارتياح :-رنو دريتي ان ناصر خطبني 
بردت عظام رنا لانها ضد خطبة ناصر لدانه صح انه من اغلى الاماني ان دانه تتزوج اخوها لكنها تعرف دانه لراكان وماراح تكون اغيره
وماترضاها لاخوه 
قالت بجديه :-ايه عندي خبر 
دانه بصوت فيه صيحه :-رنا ابوي بيتبرا مني اذا ما تزوجته
انصدمت رنا صدمه عظيمه :-هااااااااااااااااه لا لا مايسويها عمي
مسحت دانه دمعتها :-والله العظيم 
رنا جلست على اقرب كرسي لان رجلينها ماعاد تشيلها ؟؟
دانه بقهر وقلة حيله :-رنا انتي اختي ابي معونتك تكفين 
رنا بقووه:-ابشري بالي تبين
دانه بحزن :-رنا انتي فاهمتني انا مالي اعتراض على ناصر والف وحده تتمناه بس.....بس (خنقتها الغصه) انا احب راكان وماراح اكون لغيره ابداااااااااااااا
رنا بحب :-قلبي وربي اني فاهمتك ويوم علمني ناصر انه خطبك هزئته لاني اعرفك زين واعرف وش راكان بالنسبه لك
هزت راسها لانها ماتقدر تتكلم من دموعها ..
قالت دانه :-ابي اعطيك رساله ووصليها له ممكن 
رنا كانت مستعده تسوي اي شي لبنت عمها وسمعت كل الي تبيه ..
رنا :-الحين اكلمه واعلمه 
سكرت دانه وقلبها يررررررررررررررررررررررررررجف .. الي سوته مو سهل الله يستر 
ومعدن ولد عمها الحقيقي راح يبين 
قال ناصر :-ايش
رنا :-الي سمعته 
ناصر مصدوم من كلام رنا ...
رنا :-الووووووووو ناصر وينك
ناصر بتفكير :-رنا انا مشغول اكلمك بعد شوي 
رنا :-اوكيه 
وسكرت منه .
*********

----------


## آهات عاشقه

يا غناتوه 

استانسي بهالجزء 


واذا خلصتي 

بانزل لش الجزء الاخير

----------


## P!nk Cream

ياعلي تصدقي اني خبللة مررة 

للحين عندي أمل ان راكان مامات 

وهالشياب << على قولتهم .. منرفزيني شوي وأقوم أذبحهم 

يقهروا 


عوايني صارت حمرا من الصياح

----------


## P!nk Cream

يلا آهات 

تعبت وأني انتظر

----------


## آهات عاشقه

هلا وغلا غناتي 

آسفه مرررررررره 

ويش اسوي انتهى الاشتراك حق النت 

والمفروض يجي واحد يرجعه 

ومستمل وتوه جاي

واني احاتيش مرره 

بس احسن حاجه 

انش ماكملتيها 

يلا غناتي الحين باحط الجزء الاخير

----------


## آهات عاشقه

,.النهـــــايهـ.,.
(الفصل الثالث والعشرون )
>>بيت فهد بالشرقيهـ<<
قالت رنا لفهد :-فهد لاتنسى تجيب حليب لفرح
ابتسم :-طيب يابنت الحلال والله فهمت
رنا :-ههههههههههههههه من قلب طالعه
فهد :-شسوي عشرين مره تكررينها على راسي 
رنا :-ههههههههههه طيب عجل فروحه مابقي لها الا رضعه 
فهد (يبي يقهرها) :-لعيون فروحه اروح للصين 
انقهرت رنا :-احلف بس
فهد (بصوته العذب ههههههه) :-احلف ورب البيت ..غيرك ماحبيت .. وعمري ياغلاي ..فدوه لعيونك
مهما كان صوته نشاز ويجيب احباط الا انها تحبه وتموت فيه..
ناظرته بغرور :-ايه رقعها
فهد :-هههههههههههههههاي مشكلة الحلوين لازعلوا وش يرضيهم
ماقدرت الاتبتسم ويالله بالغصيبه راح يجيب اغراض لفرح ..
دخلت المطبخ ترتب وتحوس فيه وضاع الوقت فجاه الا وباب بيتها يدق .
ابتسمت لانها عوايد فهد يتعيجز ينزل الاغراض ويفتح الباب زي خلق الله ..
مسحت يدينها وطلعت لباب الشقه واحتياطآ سالت :-من .؟
"انـــــــــــــــــــا"
انفجعت رنا وماتذكرت الا اهلها ..
فتحت الباب بخوف قالت بلا سلام :-ناصر ابوي فيه شي اخواني امي
رغم انه جاي مبوز ولا تكلم من صدمته برساله دانه الي طلبت منها توصلها الا انه جلس يضحك
انقهرت رنا :-نويصرررررررررررر
ناصر (باستهبال) :-وجعووووووووووووه طيب سلمي قبل قلطيني مو كاني جايك من الرياض مسافر 
تذكرت رنا وحمر وجهها من الفشله :-يويو نسيت ياخي شفتك قلت فيه مصيبه
مد بوزه :-لها الدرجه وجهي وجه مصايب
رنا :-ههههههههههههههههه لا محشوم تفضل 
ناصر (قلبه يتقطع والبروده بكل جسمه بس يكابر) :-هههههههه ايه خليك حرمه سنعه
رنا وهي تغمز له :-حرمه سنعه من زمان
ناصر :-ههههههههههه طيب يالخبله (جلس يصارخ) ياااااااااااااااااقلب خالو 
وراح يشيل فرح الي توها صاحيه من النوم حتى ما امداها تفتح عيونها زين 
جلست رنا تضحك من شكله ودخلت المطبخ تسوي قهوه ..لحقها ناصر وفرح بين يدينه :-فهد طالع 
رنا وهي ترتب البيالات والفناجيل :-ايه طالع يجيب مقاضي للبيت
قال بجديه :-تمام اجل اتركني عنك هالبرابس وقوليلي وش السالفه
ناظرته وقالت بعتب :-مالك حق تجي من الرياض عشان هالسالفه
ناصر :-الا لي حق ونص انتي تعرفين معزتها بقلبي 
تضايقت رنا مايهون عليها اخوها :-دانه لراكان 
ناصر بقوه :-راكان متوفي له سنه ونص يعني دانه حره تتزوج بعده
رنا :-ناصر البنت ما تبي تتزوج 
سحب نفس وقال :-الكلام بالمطبخ وحنا واقفين ما ينفع تعالي نتكلم بالصاله وقبل لا يجي فهد 
رنا :-معك حق فهد على وصول وماراح نتكلم براحتنا لا جاء
طلعوا من المطبخ ..
اخذت منه فرح وقالت :-ناصر عمي حالف عليها ان ماتزوجتك انها لا هي بنته ولا يعرفها 
انصدم ناصر :-ايش
رنا :-الي سمعته 
ناصر بذهول :-مو معقول ما يسويها عمي
رنا :-نفس الكلام الي قلته لدانه لكنها كانت شبه منهاره وحالتها حاله ناصر 
رفع راسه من تاملاته :-سمي
رنا : -سم الله عدوك ناصر البنت ناخيتك وانت ولد عمها يعني بحسبة اخوها لو ما خطبتها 
قال بحميه عيال العم :-تبشر وانا ناصر ..
ابتسمت بفخر وحزن عليه في نفس الوقت 
قال بهدوء :-كلميها وعلميها ماتشيل هم وماتنغصب على شي هي ماتبيه وانا موجود
رنا :-ان شاء الله (قالت بتردد) بس وانت وش بيصير لك 
سوى نفسه مو فاهم :-شلون وش بيصير لي 
رنا بعصبيه :-ناصر لا تستهبل انت فاهم قصدي زين 
ناصر بابتسامه حزينه :-يابنت الحلال لا تشيلين همي 
رنا والدموع بعيونها :-شلون ما اشيل همك انت تعرف ابوي نفس تفكير عمي يعني بيتبرا منك
ناصر :-مافيه ابو يتبرا من ولده
رنا :-ناصر انت تعرف تفكيرهم من العصر الحجري والله يسويها ولا تقول مو مسويها عندك اكبر مثال ولد عمي سعود طرده عمي من الشركه وزوجه نوف غصب وابوي كان عارف ان سعود مغصوب وماعارض انت لو تفكر شوي تلقى انهم ثلاث رجال لكن تفكير ومعتقد واحد ناصر ان خايفه عليك
ناصر تاثر من حزن اخته :-رنو بدل ما تفكرين فيني فكري في دانه ، دانه ارمله ام ايتام محتاجه اهلها حولها محتاجه من يوقف معها ان تخلى عمي عنها قلدوه الكل وتخلوا ..
رنا بين نارين نار اخوها ونار بنت عمها الي تحبها..
كمل ناصر وهو يمسك يد فرح ويبتسم بحنيه :-انا رجال واقدر ادبر اموري .. ويا بنت امي وابوي انا مديون لراكان والحين وقت سداد الدين 
انصدمت رنا :-انت تتدين من متى ؟
ابتسم :-فهمتي غلط راكان مسويلي معروف ماسواه ابوي لي وانا مديون له ..مديون بوجودي مع اهلي بين ربعي اخوياي جماعتي مديون له بكل نسمه هوا اتنفسها هنا بالرياض ..راكان هو السبب في نقلي من تبوك للرياض تخيلي لولا مساعدته كان عشت في مدينه بلحالي لا ونيس ولا رفيق حتى اجازات زي خلق الله مافيها كلها يومين من كل عيد تخيلي هذا موت بطئ للواحد وخصوصا لي لانك تعرفين شكثر احب الرياض ولا استغني عنها 
مالقت رنا كلام تقوله ..لان كلام ناصر صح ميه بالميه ..
رنا بغصه :- والسواة ؟
ناصر :-خليها على ربك 
الا وباب الشقه يدق وقفت رنا لكن ناصر قال لها تجلس وراح يفتح الباب وطلع له فهد مثل ماقالت له رنا ..
فهد وهو منزل راسه يمسك الاغراض زين لاتطيح :-هاااااااي حبيبتي امسكي البيض لا يتكسر 
ناصر باستهبال :-طيب حبيبي 
تروع فهد وطاح طبق البيض من يده :-ههههههههههههههههه لابارك الله فيك من وين طلعت انت 
ناصر :-ههههههههههههه ياخي انت وحرمتك قليلين اصل سلموا اول
سلم فهد عليه :-ههههههههههههه الحين جاينا في بيتنا في هالليول وتسب 
ناصر :-ههههههههههههه ذليتونا ترى 
ودخلوا داخل .. طبعا فهد كان مستغرب زياره ناصر بس ما علق على الموضوع 
على العشا قال ناصر لفهد :-اليوم جيت ازور واحد من خوياي مبطي عنه وقلت لازم امركم لاني بمشي الرياض بعد شوي 
انهبلت رنا :-تمشي الرياض الحين الساعه 11 باليل 
فهد بجديه :-مهبول انت ولا تقول دوام وخرابيط بكره خميس
ناصر بعند :-عارف ان اليوم اربعاء وبكره خميس قالولكم ناسي التواريخ والايام
رنا كاشفه حركته :- هاهاي علينا .. لا تجلس تستهبل الليله تنام عندنا وبكره براحتك
ناصر :-لازم ارجع وبعدين كلها ساعتين ونص واكون هناك
انهبلت رنا وتبققت عيون فهد :- مجنون انت انا اخبر المسافه حوالي اربع ساعات ..الا اذا كنت ماشي الطبلون 
جلس ناصر يضحك على اشكالهم ..
ناصر :-عادي مو شي جديد
رنا من قلب :-ياويلي اخوي موب صاحي 
فهد :-وانا اشهد ..
وقف ناصر ..
رنا :-هذا عشا ؟
ناصر :-شبعت كثر الله خيركم 
فهد ورنا :-صحه وعافيه 
ناصر :-يعافيكم 
غسل يدينه ثم رجع شرب بيالة شاهي على السريع ووقف يودعهم ..طبعا وكل الاعتراضات مانفعت فيه.
قال فهد وهو نازل معه للمواقف تحت :-ايوووووووووووووووه نسيت ان الاخ بيخطب بكره 
انقبض قلبه وماقدر حتى يبتسم مجامله :-شفت عاد لازم ارجع بدري عشان انام واقوم مصحصح
ما انتبه فهد لملامحه المتغيره وجلس يعلق شوي عليه ..بعدها ودعوا بعض وطلع ناصر للرياض ..
كان مهموم وحزين ..ماتت فرحتي وهي مابعد شافت النور 
ما يفضح اللي حب الا آخر اللحظات
لامد كفه بالوداع وصد بعيونه

معاه رايات الاسى وجيش من العبرات
وبين الحنايا صهيل خيول محزونه

كنه على موعد معك يا هادم اللذات
من شاف ما صابه يقول الله في عونه

سلام ياللي ناوي الفرقى عدد مافات
وتعداد ما مر السحاب وهلت مزونه

سلام من قلب سكنته انت والحسرات
غلاي تكفى يا مودع ناظري صونه

ارحل وأنا برحل معي هم وتعب وسكات
وأسرار ما بيني وين الروح مدفونه

ارحل مادام الله كتب لك يالحبيب شتات
مالي على حكم القدر راي ولا مونه

مالي بعدك الاالصبر ومجاذب الونات
وقصيدي اللي كل خلق الله يغنونه

وان طالت الغيبه ابنعي الحب لو مامات
عسى الهوى يشتعل بك وتردك ظنونه

وباحاول أنسى لو يصيح الشوق بي هيهات
وباحاول اسلى ولو يصيح القلب ما أخونه
*
كيف بنساك يادانه ..كيف !
جيتي على الجرح وطلبتي فزعتي ..
"ناصر وانا اختك..مالي من بعد الله الا انت تكفى فكني من هالزيجه الي مانبيها"
آآآآآآآآآآخ لو تدرين من انتي .. ومن الناس عندي 
لو غيرك طلب هالطلب ماعبرته لكنك دانه ..دانه
كنت اعرف انك لغيري وحتى بوفاته .. حبه مقيدك 
ما تنلامين يا بنت العم راكان رجال صعب ينوجد مثيل له حتى انا الي احبك عرض السما والطول ماجي شي عنده 
قدمت لي معروف يبو فيصل وجاء الوقت الي ارده فيه .. وبرده
القلب .. مايعشق غيرها وان ماكانت لي مابي غيرها ..
وشلون ماحبها وكل هالوفا موجود بقلبها صانت بيتك ..حلالك..امهاتك 
وكافحت ومازالت تكافح عشان تعيش بامان الله بين ذكرياتك ..
كنت عارف انها ماتحبني لكن الغرور اخذ مني الي اخذ ومن اعلى سما طحت وطيحتي كانت قويه
منيت النفس ومنيتها ثم منيتها ..لكن 
باختصار 
مالي في الطيب نصيب
\
/
\
/

----------


## آهات عاشقه

><بيت راكان ><
؛؛اليوم الثاني؛؛
تعال...............
تعال..........
طفي النار الي تسعر !!!!!!
كانت جالسه على الارض في غرفة عيالها تلعب معهم ..العين عليهم والقلب 
مع الي اخذه وراح..
كيف تنساه وهي تشوف نسختين عنه ..العيون ..الحواجب ..
متى بس متى هالالم يوقف !
متى يخف الشعور بالخساره !
متى النار تـــــــــبرد .. والقلب يرتاح ..والعين تغفى 
ضاقت فيها الدنيا وهي تتذكر ابوها وعمانها واجتماعهم الي اليوم..
يحسبونهم متفقين على خير ..لكنهم متفقين على اعدام انسان 
ليه مايفهمون ويستوعبون ويتيقنون ..ان في القلب واحد ..مامعه ثاني ..
وانه لوبعد بعيد ..بعد نجم سهيل .. بعد الفضا .. والافلاك ..محبته 
ماتنقص تزيد 

زحام لكنك تحديت الزحام..ماشوف بحالي احدآ ســـــواك انت
تعال لا لا تغيب عني حــرام ...ماللبشر قيمه الا من تبينــــت
كل الوجيه تمرني مر الكـــرام ...وجهك سكن فيني انا وين ماكنت
لو المســافه شاسعه يبقى الهيام ...بقلــبي ولو بآخر الكون ابتعدت
همس القلوب يظل لو عز الكلام ...تسمع لي بصمتك واسمع لك بصمت
ياعايش (ن) بنبضي وبعيوني تنام ... كل البشر غدو صوره الاصل انت
دخلت ام راكان معها الخاله مريم غرفة عيال راكان ولقت امهم كالعاده 
تبتسم لهم وهي تمسح دموعها ..
ناظرن في بعض لمتى لمتى بتظل على هالحاله لاطلعات لا دخلات بس حزن في 
حزن ودموع تداريها عن الكل لكن على مين .
ام راكان بحنيه :-يمه 
انتبهت دانه واخذت منديل من جنبها بسرعه تمسح به وجهها ابتسمت :-هلا 
يمه 
ام راكان بحزن :-راحت عيونك من البكا يمه 
ماقدرت تمسك نفسها ونزلت دموعها غصب عنها ..ضمتها الخاله مريم ومسحت 
على شعرها :-بس يمه قطعتي قلوبنا والله نسينا حزننا من خوفنا عليك وعلى 
صحتك ناظري شكلك ذبلانه ونحفانه واكل مافيه اكل 
قالت بتاثر من النفسيه التعبانه :-اكل ايش يمه وراحة ايش نور حياتي راح 
..ماعاد بقالي شي اعيش له
قالت بقوه :-اعوذ بالله وحنا وين رحنا عيالك وين راحوا ..
دانه :-انتم حياتي يمه .. لكن نورها راح 
تاثرن امهاته وجلسن يمسحن دموعهن ...
حست دانه انها تقلب المواجع ..وخصوصا لامه الي مصيبتها بعظم الكون 
وكبره عرض وطول 
هذا وحيدها 
وحيدها !
مسحت دموعها .. قالت تصرف الموضوع :-يمه انا مسويه حلى تحت ننزل نتقهوى 
..
امهاته :-يالله ..
سبقتهم الخاله مريم وهي شايله فيصل ..اخذت دانه محمد وقبل لا تطلع قالت 
لها ام راكان :-يمه 
التفتت يمها :-سمي يمه
ام راكان وهي تحاول تبلع غصتها :-يمه لا تغضبين ابوك ولا تدفنين شبابك 
(جت دانه بتعترض لكن ام راكان سكتتها)...راكان مات عارفه انك تحبينه 
لكنه راح فكري في نفسك انتي صغيره والعمر قدامك يمكن تتزوجين الي ينسيك 
راكان .. انتي بنتي قول وفعل وعشان كذا اقولك هالكلام لو غيري كان 
اعترضت عشان احفادها وعشان ذكرى ولدها لكني في النهايه فاهمه ومتعلمه 
والاهم اني احبك ولو عندي بنت ماحبيتها كثرك وانا كلي ثقه انك ماراح 
تحرميني من عيالي ريحة الغالي وعارفه انك بتربينهم احسن تربيه ..
بكت دانه غصب وقالت :-يمه لا تقولين كذا عساني الموت ان طلعت من باب 
هالبيت وعساني الموت ان تزوجت غير راكان يمه انا احببببببببببببببببه 
امووووووووووووت فيه بحياته وبموته وماعاش ولا كان الي يجي مكانه 
وعياله بيتربون هنا وبيبقون تحت جناحك 
ام راكان وهي تبكي معه :-يمه وابوك ؟
دانه بثقه :-ماعليك يمه ابوي خليه علي 
ام راكان بخوف :-يمه وش ناويه عليه 
دانه :-ولاشي خليها على الله ..
وضحكت وهي تشوف محمد يصيح يبي اخوه ..ثم نزلن تحت ..
*
*
*



>>>>بيت ابو خالد
بالمجلس...
صرخ ابو احمد :-شتقول يا ولد
ابو خالد وهو ماسك اعصابه :-يا نايف خلنا نفهم بالاول لاتعصب يرتفع 
السكر عندك
ناظر احمد في اخوه بصدمه "انهبل ذا "
ناصر بهدوء :-انا رجال ماني بولد
ابو بعصبيه :-لا والله منت برجال ولا ماقلت هالكلام
ناصر :-يبه مافيها شي انا ما ابي اتزوج دانه
ابو سعود :-وليه لا لعب عيال السالفه 
ابو خالد :-طيب انت كنت موافق وش غير رايك
ناصر :-ولاشي ياعمي اصلا انا ماكنت مقتنع ويوم فكرت لقيتني مابي اتزوج
ابو خالد :-انت ماتبي الزواج ولا ماتبي تتزوج دانه
ناصر :-كلهم
قام ابوه بيضربه لكن احمد مسكه :-يبه هدي نفسك
ابوه بعصبيه :-انت سامع اخوك وش يقول مايبي يتزوج دانه 
ناصر وهو يوقف :-ايه مابيها كل شي بالغصب الا الزواج
ابوه :-البنت مانبيها تروح لغريب ولا واحد طمعان في حلال هاليتمان 
حزت بقلب ناصر .. وسكت مالقى كلام يقوله فعلا دانه مزوجينها مزوجينها 
وهو اولى بها من غريب ياخذها منه .
ارتفع ضغطه وطلع من المجلس ..بسرعه 
ناظروا الشياب في بعض وكلن مرتفع ضغطه ..
ابو خالد قام بتعصيبه :-البنت هذي بروح اجيبها من بيتها لو اسحبها سحب 
راعينا مشاعرها ولا نفع 
سكتوا الشياب لان معه حق البنت صار لها شهور من يوم ماطلعت من العده 
والموضوع زاد عن حده والي يقهر هالخطاب الي يخطبونها !
تدخل احمد :-عمي هدي نفسك شوي ما تسوى تحرق اعصابك
ابو احمد بعصبيه :-سوايا اخوك تسود الوجه
سكت احمد ومارد لانه عارف انهم بيقبون في وجهه ان اعترض ..واصلا 
اعتراضه ماله قيمه .
ابو سعود :-ابو خالد ماينفع تتصرف وانت عصبي اصبر شوي وخلنا نشوف لنا 
حل .
وبالعله رضى وجلس 
قال بعصبيه :-راح اسكت بس لين يخلص عرس سلطان وقمر ومن بعدها لا احد 
يكلمني لاني بتصرف معها بطريقتي
احمد ما صدق خبر :-ماقصرت يا عمي العرس مابقي عليه الا اسبوع ومانبي 
مشاكل بالعايله نبي نفرح ..
ابو سعود :-صادق وانا عمك نبي نفرح
ناظرهم ابو خالد وسكت 
*
*>>> بالسياره 
دقت رنا على ناصر واعصابها محترقه :-الوو
ناصر بهم :-هلا رنو
رنا بدون مقدمات :-شصار 
ناصر :-سويت الي تبي ورفضتها بس شكلهم ناوين عليها (قال بعصبيه) شوفي 
رنو ان نوو يزوجونها غيري بتقوم مذبحه
انقبض قلب رنا :-الله لا يقوله دانه ماراح تتزوج بعد راكان
ناصر وهو يتنهد :-نشوف
وسكر الخط.
دقت رنا على دانه ..ارتجفت دانه يوم شافت رقم رنا قالت بخوف :-هلا 
رنا نفس حالتها :-اهلين ابشرك ناصر ماقصر وهو الي رفضك
انهارت دانه على سريرها من الراحه :-اشواااااااااا
رنا بتردد :-دانه يقول لي ناصر ان نووا يزوجونك غيره بيقوم مذبحه
ارتجفت وقالت بثقه :-طمنيه وقولي مافيه غيره عاد مو حلى كل دقيقه يقول 
لي ابوي تزوجي فلان ولا تبريت منك
رنا :-هههههههه والله وطلعتي منتي بهينه 
دانه بالم :-رنو لاتزعلين مني عشان ناصر
عصبت رنا :-دانه لا تقولين كذا حنا خوات وهذا الشي ان دل يدل على طيب 
اصلك وعلى حبك الكبير لزوجك الي اعتبره حي بوجودك ووجود التويمز فصولي 
وحمودي غير انك لو ماتحبين ولد عمك كان تزوجتيه وانتي ماتبينه
تاثرت دانه من كلام بنت عمها .. سبحان الله فرق عن امها ..
قالت دانه وهي تتذكر :-رنو وش اخبار امك
حزنت رنا :-والله يا دانه ماخلى ابوي واخواني مستشفى نفسي ولا شيخ الا 
ودوها له 
دانه :-لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
رنا :-الشغالات مايجي من وراهن خير الشيخ يقول انها مسحوره ولاتقولين 
مو اكيد من الشغالات الا منهن ونص امي كانت تضربهن وحتى ناصر قال لي كم 
مره يجي ويلقاها تضرب الشغاله ويضطر انه يتدخل آخر شي طلبت تسافر ويوم 
سفروها انتكس حال امي مره
دانه تفكر في نفسها "اللهم لا شماته,,صدق انه يمهل ولا يهمل ..تقوليم 
يا ام احمد ان الضرب يربي الحين الضرب هو السبب في حالتك الي انتي 
فيها"
دانه :-والعمل!
رنا بكآبه :-سوات الله ازين هي جسديا بخير بس عقليآ ماهي بالي ..بس 
تصارخ وساعات تهجد ..احسن شي انها ما تطيع الا احمد ولاتاكل الا من 
يدينه .
دانه اكتئبت :-الله كريم ..
رنا :-ههههههههههه يالله فروحه تصيح بروح لها 
دانه :-ههههههههههه بوسيها لي
رنا :-تاااااااااامرين يالله سلام
دانه :-سلاااااااااااااام.
سكرت الجوال وهي تحس براحه ..فكرت طيب لمتى اليوم يبون يزوجونها ناصر 
وبكره من عريسهم الجديد ..
وقفت ورجعت شعرها ورى ..كتفت يدينها ومشت للطاوله الي بين الصوفتين الي 
بغرفتها جلست على ركبها تناظر في صورته الي تعشقها ..والي مظلل بيده 
على عيونه عن الشمس ..
وكالعاده ..نزلت الدموع بدل ما توقف ..والله لو نهر يمديه نضب وانتهى
درب الحزن ماله نهايات ..وطريقه طويل ينتهي عمر الانسان وهو ما انتهى 
أفز من نومي وعلى الخد عبرات ..
أقول لدموعي ترى ما نساني ..
من يومها صرت أقضي
العمر حسرات ..
تمرني الذكرى تدمر كياني..
أحتاج لك دون البشر
<< أنت بالذات >>>
أحتاج لك حاجة غريق للمواني..
وقفت ومسحت دموعها .. لازم تعيش وانا ماكان عشانها عشان عيالها ريحة 
الغالي ..
طلعت تشوفهم وهي تمسح العبرات
*
*
*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

>>>>>>>>>بيت ابو سعود
كانت منال نازله من الدرج ..
صاااااارخت :-هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ااااااااااااااااا مو معقوله
انخرش قلب ام سعود ورجلها وطلعوا من الصاله ..
ركضت منال الاوهي بحضن اخوها 
سلطان :-هههههههههههههههههه بسم الله علي خرعتيني منالوه
منال بتكشيره :-هذا جزاي متحمسه لرجعتك ومشتاقه لك
ما امداه يرد الا امه وابوه عنده وهاتك يا بكا واحضان...
بعده بربع ساعه جلسوا ..بالصاله يتقهوون ..
وهاتك يا سوالف ووناسه 
قال سلطان فجاه :-الا وش اخبار العايله 
سكتوا الكل واسودت وجيههم .. انسدت نفس سلطان عن الحلا الي ياكله وقال 
بترقب وخوف :-شصاير؟
الكل:-................
خاف سلطان :-يبه اخواني فيهم شي 
.................
انقهر سلطان ورحمته منال وقالت وهي مطنشه غمزات امها وجمود ابوها 
:-راكان بن عبدالرحمن يطلبك الحل
طاح الصحن من يده وانكسر قال بذهول :-راكاااااااان ..
منال :-ايه
سلطان بصدمه :-متى ؟
منال بتردد :-له فتره
سلطان :-متى؟
منال سكتت شوي ثم قالت :-قبل سنه ونص تقريبآ
طلعت عيونه وقال كلمه كلمه بتعصيب :-يموت راكان ولا تعلموني ليه ماني 
ولدكم ماني من هالعايله
اخيرا تكلم ابوه :-واذا قلنا لك بترد عنه الموت
انقهر سلطان :-لا ماني براد الموت عنه لكن على الاقل اكون معكم في 
مصيبتكم ..
ابوه :-اذا زواج هنادي مالقيت فرصه تحضره بتحضر عزاء راكان الا اذا 
ناوي تخربها
سكت سلطان وفهم تلميح ابوه لان ماعنده اجازات واذا كان بيحضر فذا معناه 
انه بيكنسل دراسته كلها .
ابوه :-المهم كل شي جاهز للعرس .. انا مدري ليه راسك يابس وماخليتني 
اعطيك المهر 
ابتسم سلطان هي الوحيده الي طاريها يشرح له قلبه :-ماعليه يبه انت 
الخير والبركه وانت ماقصرت كل تكاليف الزواج هديه منك
عصب ابوه :-انت ولدي زيك زي اخوانك وانا مسؤول منكم
ابتسم سلطان :-الله يخليك لنا يارب هههههه جا الوقت الي نعتمد فيه على 
انفسنا خلاص صرنا رجال وتعدينا الثلاثين
ابوه :-بتظلون بعيني صغار لين اموت
جلس جنب ابوه وحب يده :-الله يطول بعمرك يبه ..
وضاع الوقت في السوالف والصدمات الي تتوالى على راس سلطان من حادث سعاد 
لموتت ام محمد ..
وش الي صار للعايله ..مصايب في مصايب ..
والقهر ان ما احد قال له بس لما رجع فكر فيها لقى معهم حق وما معهم .. 
لانه بيترك دراسته ويجي ..يكفي انه بقي له ست شهور وياخذ الدكتوراه 
وانهم بالعله عطوه اجازة شهر ...لكن في نفس الوقت منقهر لانهم استثنوه 
..
ابتسم ابتسامة فرح لقرب اليوم الي اخيرآ بيجمعه مع قمر في نفس الوقت 
حزين لموتة راكان من جد صـــــــدمه عظيمه لا والي حز بنفسه اكثر ان 
ربي رازقه بتوامين عيال ..
سبحانك ياربي ..لك في كل شي حكمه 
*
*
*
>>>بيت سعود..
قال سعود يستهبل :-انا لك يابريق الماس 
الماس :-ههههههههههههههه لا والله مو تو انا دوبه وشينانه عقب ولادتي 
لناصر
قال بوله :-انتي شينانه ياشيخه ارحميني وقومي ناظري شكلك وربي قلبي من 
قو دقاته لاشفتك اخاف يوقف 
حمر وجهها ..
وفي هالحظه صاح ناصر يبي يرضع ..
كشر سعود :-الحين ولدك ذا ورى ما تحطينه بغرفته
الماس :-هههههههههههه تعرفني ما اتحمل يغيب عني شوي 
قامت تسوي له رضعته ..
اخذه من فراشه وجلس سكت فيه .. لين تجي امه ..
ابتسم لولده الي جمع مابين ملامحه وملامح حبيبة قلبه 
تذكر كل المصايب الي صارت لهم ..بسبب موضوع العيال ..
تذكر يوم الماس تتركه ، يوم انطرد من الشركه ، يوم يحسب الماس تحتضر 
كان يعرف انه يحبها ومتيقن من هالشي ..
لكن الي ماتوقعه ان حبها يوصل لدرجة الجنون ..درجة ان كل حريم الكون 
ماقدرن يحلن بمحلها ..
تعكر مزاجه يوم تذكر نوف وتذكر حقده عليها وكرهه اللامعقول لدرجة انه 
تمنى يوم شافها يخنقها ليلة الزواج يخنقها يذبحها يدفنها بالحيا 
..انواع الاشمئزاز انواع القرف والحقد ..
كيف بيحترم وحده متزوجته وهي داريه انه مايبيها ..
كل هالمشاعر السلبيه بقلبه عليها من مو شهور سنين تفجرت ذيك الليله يوم 
طلعت اشاعه انها حامل منه ..في غمرة جنونه تعديه لمرحلة اللاتفكير ..
سوا الشي الي عاهد الماس مايسويه !
صحيح ان الي سواه مو حرام ولاعيب ، لكنه خيانه لحبيبة قلبه ..
والي مستغرب منه انه للان مو ندمان على هالشي ..هي الي جنت على نفسها 
كيف بالله بيصدقها يوم قالت له انها ماخانته وانها ماكانت فيوم لغيره 
..
الخوف من العار...ومصداقيتها الملغيه عنده كانوا من بين هالاسباب الي 
اجبرته يسوي سواته ..
الي يريح في هالماسأة كلها انها تزوجت وشافت حياتها مع انسان مشهود له 
بالطيب والاخلاق ..
ما انتبه الا الماس واقفه قدامه تبتسم له وبيدها رضاعة نصور الصغير ..
نسوا الولد ..ولاقدر ينزل عيونه ولاهي قدرت تنزلها عنه ..
سبحان الله الي قوى هالرابط الي جمعهم اقوى واقوى رغم المحن والمصايب 
الي مرت بحياتهم ..
رجع ناصر يبكي وقطع هالاتصال الحسي بينهم ..
الماس :-ههههههههههه نسينا الولد الله يخلف علينا من اهل
سعود :-ههههههههههههههههههه انا ادري عنك انا كم مره اقولك لا تحطين 
روج يلمع 
حمر وجهها :-هههههههههههههههههه مدري متى بتترك حركاتك
غمز لها :-ليه مو معجبتك؟
غمزت له وضحكت 
زينت الرضاعه بيد ناصر عشان يمسكها 
جلست تتامل ولدهم ضمها سعود وقال بحب :-ياما قلت لك ربك كريم بس انتي 
عقدتيني بهبالك
ابتسمت وهي تحس بالدموع سبحان الله يغير الحال من حال لحال ..
الماس برقه ودلع :-احبك شسوي
سعود خق :-ههههههههه تحبيني تقومين تتركيني 
كشرت وهي تتذكر هبالها قبل :-شسوي انت كنت رافض تتزوج ومالقيت الا 
اتركك عشان يجليك ظنا 
سعود بجد :-اظن بعد كل البلاوي الي مرت علينا عرفتي اني يوم قلت ان 
نفسي ماتتقبل غيرك كنت صادق
ابتسمت بحب وهي تمسك يده :-عارفه والله عارفه وانت عارف اني اموووووووت 
فيك وان مايملي عيني غير نظر عيني والي هو انت يكفي العذاب الي ذقته 
وانت بعيد عني ..
خق من جد سعود ..

>>بيت ابو سعد 
كلمت ساره امها وهي تصيح وترتجف وتمسح الدم الي سايل من فمها 
:-يمممممممممه الحقيني تكفين
انهبلت امها :-خير شفيك
ساره بصراخ هستيري :-ابووووووووووووووي بيذبحني
امها اختبصت من الرعبه :-شصاير ليه بيذبحك 
ساره صارخت :-يمه تكفين الحقيني جيبي احد من خوالي
وسكرت الخط وهي ترجف ..
جلست بزاوية الغرفه وهي تبكي وتلطم خدودها ..
كيف صدقتك يا ماجد كيف ..قلت لي ان الزواج العرفي زي أي زواج ويوم طلعت 
حامل تهج وتتركني ..
ليه ليه !!
صارخت بهستيريا "ذي تالية الدجه بالاسواق والسفور ، ذي تالية رمي الغطا 
والكشف عن وجه مزين بدقه وضمير حسبتني فوق المستوى ومحدن يضاهيني ذكاء 
وخبث لكني طحت بالي اخبث مني ..، لاحقني من مكان لمكان عرف عنوان بيتي 
..عرف مواعيد طلعاتي وكثر الدق يفك اللحام انا الغلطانه الي وافقت 
اقابله بالكوفي شوب جلس يتكلم عن عشقه المزعوم لي واقنعني وقال لي 
بنتزوج زواج زي أي زواج بس سر وبعد تردد وافقت فتنتني وسامته سحره نبرة 
صوته وتزوجنا وبعد شهور من زواجنا ومقابلاتنا السريه دريت اني حامل ومن 
بعدها ماعاد شفته .."
صرخ ابوها :-افتحــــــــــي يا ................
حطت يدينها على اذانها عشان ماتسمع هالكلمه الجارحه ..
صرخت :-انا متزوجته مو ...........
ابوها والقهر يطحنه طحن :-وين ورقة الزواج يا بنت الحمايل وينها 
هالشريفه وينها
صرخت بجنون :-معه الورقه هو قالي بيحطها بالدرج دورتها ومالقيتها شسوي 
صرخ ابوها وهو يمسك صدره الي بدا ينغزه :-انت حامل بولد حرام يا بنت 
الاصل والفصل
صرخت بجنون :-لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ا
صرخ :-لووووووووووووووووووووووووووا
نزل بسرعه وناداى الخدم يجون يكسرون له الباب ..
وصلت امها بسرعه البرق ومعها اثنين من اخوانها ..
وسمعوا صراخ ساره فوق ..
ركبوا بسرعه يلحقونها قبل لا تنذبح ويروح ابوها في داهيه ..
لقوه ماسكها ويضربها برجله على بطنها وهي تصيح :-جبتيلي العــــــار 
جبتيه لي 
وهي تصيح ..وتتوسله لانها تتالــــــــــم ..
تدخلوا خوالها ويالعزره قدروا يبعدونه عنها ...
صرخ :-بنت الكلب جابت لي العـ.......(ومسك قلبه) آآآآآآه
وطاح عليهم ..
انهبلت امها تشوف حمد الي طايح ولا تشوف بنتها الي تنزف مره ومغمى 
عليها ..
المهم ...دقوا على الاسعاف واخذ ابو سعد للمستشفى اما ساره فطلبوا لها 
اسعاف خاص عشان الفضايح لان المستشفيات الاهليه تتكتم احيانآ على مثل 
هالامور ..
وبالمستشفى الحكومي ..
انتظر واحد من خوالها ..والثاني راح مع ساره وامها ..
جلس على اعصابه ..وبعد نص ساعه طلع الطبيب ووجهه ما ينتفسر 
وقف خال ساره :-خير
الطبيب :-عظم الله اجركم
خالها :-لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
الطبيب :-الرجال كبير بالسن مو حمل صدمات ع العموم الله يتغمده برحمته 
الرجال توفى بسكته قلبيه انت اخوه
خال ساره :-لا قريب له
الطبيب :-اجل ياليت تعطيني ارقام اهله ولا تكلمهم يجون هنا عشان يوقعون 
الاوراق ويستلمون جثته 
خال ساره :-ان شاء الله
راح الطبيب وعلى طول دق على ابو علي (محمد) وبلغه بالخبر ..
×
وصل ابو علي المستشفى مصدوم مذهول من الخبر ..
دخل على اخوه المسجى فوق سرير ابيض ومغطين وجهه ..
حب على راسه ومسح دموعه ,,
وطلع ..شايل عتابه بقلبه ..اخوي مات وماينفع العتاب الحين
وقع الاوراق ..
وعلى اساس ان بعد صلاة العشاء اليوم يدفنونه بما انهم ظهريه الحين
>>>>> بالمستشفى الثاني 
جلست ام ساره تمسح دموعها..
مايكفي انها اجهضت بعد شالو رحمها بسبب الضرب الي جاها من ابوها 
ياربي ليش سويتي كذا يمه ليش انتي مو قد الثقه الي عطيناها لك هذا 
وانتي بالثلاثين اجل غيرك ماينشره عليه ...
الله يعينك على خسارتك يمه ..
وانا اشك ان موضوع العيال يهمك ..يمكن ما تحزنين الا على نقص انوثتك بس 
لان من جد ذا الي يهمك انا مدري ليه تفكيرك مريض كذا..
هل هي احقاد ابوك الي زرعها في قلبك من الصغر ولا تربيته المتسيبه 
ودلعه الي ماله سنع ولا رفاق السوء 
مسحت امها دموعها ..وجلست تقرا قرآن
&&&

----------


## آهات عاشقه

&
&&&
<>بيت احمد <>
كان احمد جالس مهموم ..
من نظره لوجهه الحبيب تقدر تعرف اذا هو متضايق او سعيد..
قربت لمه وسالته :-حبيبي فيه شي
ابتسمغصب والافكار تاخذه يمين ويسار :-هاااااه لا لا سلامتك
ابتسمت بحب :-علينا 
احمد :-هههههههههههههه دايم تكشفيني
سعاد :-ههههههههههه شفت عاد يالله وش مضيق صدرك
احمد :---------
مسك يدها يحرك اسوارتها ..وبحركته كان فيه توتر ..
قالت بالحاح :-احمد شغلتني
سحب نفس طويل وقال :-سعاد 
قالت بابتسامه حلوه :-ياقلب سعاد
احمد :-هههههههههههههه خليني طيب اهرج زي الناس
سعاد بدلع :-ماسكتك انا 
احمد خق :-ههههههههههههههههههههه لا ما مسكتيني بس عن الدلع والتسبيل 
..
سعاد :-هههههههههههه طيب
احمد بجد :-ودي اني انقل واسكن ببيت ابوي
ما استوعبت سعاد كلامه ..
فهم كلامها غلط :-انسي الفكره
سعاد بعجله :-لا لا كمل انا بس تفاجأت
احمد بحزن :-امي تعبانه حييييييييل وانتي تعرفين ما تاكل الا من يدي 
وربي وصانا ببر الوالدين حتى لو كانوا كفار ..
سعاد بحب :-هنا يالغالي ما تشور هنا انت تامر ..والي مافيه خير باهله 
مافيه خير بالناس
ابتسم براحه وسعاده عز الله سنين عمره الي حبها فيها ماضاعت هدر 
وتستاهل كل لحظة عاشها يحلم فيها ويتمنى قربها وشوف محياها 
احمد برقه :-ما اقدر اقول الا اني ما ندمت ولاراح اندم في يوم على 
محبتي لك 
سعاد :-الله يخليك لي .. وانا شقول عاد ..عساني اقدر اعوضك عن كل 
المعاناه الي سببتها لك
احمد :-ههههههههههههههه احلى معاناه .. من جد جتني حالات تمنيت فيها لو 
اخنقك
سعاد :-هههههههههههههههه اف اف للدرجه ذي
احمد :-وازود بعد ههههههههههههههه من جد عنيده مدري طالعه على مين
سعاد خزته وجلست تضحك ..
فهم عليها :-هههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك انا عنيد
قالت ببراءه :-ابدآ 
احمد :-ههههههههههههههههه ايه على بالي 
وفجاه جلست تضحك بهبال (متعود على هبالها مافيه مشاكل) 
احمد بابتسامه (الله يريحك زي ماتريحيني دايم) :-خير وش ذكرتي بعد 
هههههههههه
سعاد وهي تضحك بهستيريه :-تذكر يوم طاحت الدجاجه على رجلك 
احمد :-ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سعاد وهي متشققه من الضحك :-ااااااااخ ياقلبي ههههههههههههههههههههه
احمد :-كنت بتفيلح واطبخ وابتسمتي وتخملت ايديني 
سعاد راح وجهها احمر من الضحك ..:-هههههههههههههههههههههههه
احمد :-ايه اضحكي اضحكي موب انتي الي بغت رجلك تنكسر 
غمزت له :-عوضتها يوم زلقت ومسكتني حشا فلم هندي 
احمد :-هههههههههههههههههههههه احلى شي الصراحه (وغمز)
حمر وجهها ..منه
وكمل :-عسى الله يتمم فرحتنا علينا ولا يغير قولي امين
سعاد وهي تضمه :-آمين 
ضمها وقال :-ترى بننقل لبيتنا هاليومين
سعاد بمحبه صح ماتطيق امه بس لاجل عين تكرم مدينه وعشان عين احمد تكرم 
مدن مو مدينه :-تامر امر 
احمد بخبال :-هههههههههههه ترفقي 
سعاد بدلع :-وان قلت لا 
احمد وهو يغمز :-عارفه تاليتها 
حمر وجهها وماخاب ظنها *_^
*
>>>>>>>بيت محمد
جابت هنادي القهوه لمحمد ..وجلست 
قال محمد بتفكير :-هنود دريتي 
هنادي :-خير
محمد :-عم راكان سعد
قالت بحقد :-علامه عساه الماحي
محمد :-توفى اليوم
انصدمت هنادي :-هاااااااااااااااااه
محمد :-توفى بسكته قلبيه وبيصلون عليه العشا
هنادي :-لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
محمد والنار قايده بقلبه بسبب فعايله مع رفيق عمره بس يالله مات وريح
هنادي :-بتصلي معهم
محمد :-مدري الي سواه براكان ماينسي (وغص بعبرته)
انتبهت هنادي لمزاجه المتعكر وابتسمت :-خلاص حمودي عن الكآبه ..
محمد :-ههههههههههههه اخ يازين اسمي
ولع وجهها وجلس يضحك عليها ..
قال وهو يغمز:- انا ماوريتك تذكار اثري عندي 
هنادي :-ههههههههههههههه لا 
دخل مكتبه وثواني ثم طلع رفع اسوارتها قدامها ..:-شرايك 
صارخت هنادي :-هههههههههههههههههههه مو معقوله عندك للحين
محمد :-ههههههههههههههههههههه احلى شي بحياتي
هنادي :-ماتوقعتك ماخذه
محمد :-سبحان الله شي شدني له واخذته وماخاب شعوري صار له معنى حلو 
بحياتنا 
هنادي :-هههههههههههههههههههه أي والله عشان اتذكر رباشتي واعقل
محمد :-ههههههههههههههههههههه احلى مربوشه بحياتي
هنادي :-ههههههههههههههههه
وفجاه دق جواله رقم غريب ..
عقد حواجبه 
هنادي :-خير
محمد :-رقم غريب 
رد عليه :-هلا 
عقد حواجبه ..عقدها زود ...طلعت عيونه...شهق .....فز من مكانه
فزت معه هنادي من الترويعه ..
محمد :-انا جايكم الحين 
سكر الجوال ..وقال بسرعه :-هنادي جهزي لك اغراض بنزلك عند اهلك كم يوم
تروعت :-ليه 
محمد بعجله :-بعدين بعدين
ركضت وجهزت لها كم لبس طياري ..وطول الوقت كان محمد يكلم بالجوال 
وهنادي ترجف ماتدري وش الموضوع ..
نزلها وقال بسرعه :-بكلمك زين واشرح لك كل شي الوقت عدوي الحين
هنادي :-انتبه على نفسك
محمد :-طيب سلام ..
<
>>>>> بمطار الملك خالد ..
دخل محمد بسرعه ومعه المحامي والاوراق الي طلبها ..منه
حمد ربه انه لقى حجزلشخصين لرحلة رايحه للندن ...
حمدان :-محمد وش صاير ليش طالب هالاوراق كلها
محمد يرجف وشوي ويجيه انهيار :-بعدين بعدين 
سكت حمدان وركبوا الطياره ...لان رحلتهم بتقلع 
>>>>>>بذاك المكان 
فتح عيونه وبهره النور...الااام مبرحه براسه وكل شي حوله ضبابي ماله 
ملامح
"اه ياربي وش صاير لي راسي يوجعني وعظامي تعورني "
حاول يتحرك وماقدر ..
كانت تتكلم وتهذر على راسه ممرضه شعرها بني يلمع ..
تذكر شي وماقدر يتذكره بنفس الوقت..
ملاك...ايه ايه يذكر ملاك شعره نفس اللون ..
بس الملامح احلى ..
ماقدر يستوعب الا وهي تنادي اسمه وتكلمه ...بالانكليزي طبعا 
حاول يتكلم لكن الكلام طلع منه متقطع ..كان وهو يتكلم يبذل مجهود كبير 
كبير ..
عطته كاس ماء ومسكته له تساعده شرب وابتسم لها ابتسامه خلت وجهها يقلب 
احمر ,,,
ساعدته وجلس رافع ظهره كانه احسن اليوم بكثير عن هالاسبوع الي استعاد 
فيه الوعي..
غمض عيونه لان النور مازال يبهره ويوجعه في راسه ..
وطلعت الممرضه ..من الغرفه احتراما لخلوته بعد ماعطته محاضره عشان 
يناديها لا بغى يتحرك..
ناظر بساعه الجدار..
"اوف متي يجي المدلك الفيزيائي ويساعدني عشان استعيد لياقتي واقدر امشي 
مره ثانيه "
وسرح في اعماق هالذاكره الي نامت ..مده طويله وتحتاج لوقت عشان 
يسترجعها كلها
انقهر وهو مايتردد براسه الا صوت ضحكتها ,,ريحة عطرها ..
غمض بقوه ومسك راسه بيده "منهي منهي "

عقب اسبوع{{
>>>>>> زواج سلطان ..
بالقاعه ..*
كانت قمر كاشخه ومتشيكه ..
فستان نافش وشعر شنيون روعه ومكياج خليجي ..
كان الكل كاشح حتى دانه متكشخه لعيون اختها ...
كان الكل بالكوشه ..ابتسمت دانه للمهنين والي يسالون عن عيالها ..
دربي طويل وتايه فيه ممشاي
مثل الغريب اللي مضيع دليله
يحدني وقتي على ضيم دنياي
ورضيت بالمقسوم حتى قليله
ياطول صبري وآآآه
ياكبر بلواي
أخفي عن العدوان همي وأشيله
أخاف أبوح بسر قلبي وشكواي
وتصير نفسي بين 
ربعي ذليله
أضحك ودايم بسمتي تسكن شفاي
ومن شاف حالي قال محد مثيله
وأنا بجوفي هم والنار بحشاي
والجرح ينزف والليالي طويله
والعمر يمضي بي وحاير بممشاي
محروم من طعم الحياه الجميله
الياس حل وماتت اليوم رجواي
ولاعاد لي غير الصبر من وسيله
يالله ياعالم بسري ونجواي..
تشيل عن قلبي هموم ثقيله...!!
...
تبتسم غصب عن العواذل وعن الشامتين لعيون اختها ولعيون من حبته فيوم ..
الكل مجتمع والفرح عم ديارهم ..لكن القلب غزاه واحتله الحزن ..
"ويني ووين الفرح عقب فرقاك يا ظنيني"
دخل سلطان وتمت الزفه على خير ..
عيونه بعيون حبيبة قلبه..
النظره الي ياما حلم فيها تجلت واضحه بعيونها ,,شوق لهفه وحنين ..
جلس جنبها بعد ماسلم عليها ...
وبعد الرقص والتصوير طلعوا ,,
،،،،،
الساعه 3 الفجر رجعوا البيت ورجعت دانه معهم بناء على طلب من امها ..
وما امداهم يوصلون الا هم نايمين ..
×××
>>>>>>>اليوم الثاني
بكت وشوي وتطيح على رجلين ابوها :-يبه تكفى مابي اتزوج تكفى
ابوها بعصبيه :-بتتزوجين غصب عليك
دانه وي شوي وتستخف :-يبه حرام عليك انا ام عندي عيال
ابوها :-ايه وعيالك يبيلهم رجال يربيهم ويسنعهم
دانه ودموعها تصب :-يبه تكفى لا تذبحني بالحيا
ابوها قسا قلبه ولا دموعها مو هاينه عليه :-يرضيك كل يوم والثاني ادنى 
خلق يجون يخطبونك طمع في حلال هاليتمان ولد عمك اولا بك
قالت بسرعه :-ناصر ما يبيني غصب
طلعت عيونها وهي تو تنتبه للمصيبه الي قالتها ..
مسكها مع ذراعها :-شدراك انه مايبيك
دانه ماتعرف تكذب ووجهها حمر ..
انصدم ابوها :-انتي قايله له مكلمته
لوى يدها وصرخت :-لاااااااا يبه انا تربيتك لاااااااااا
ابوها :-اجل علميني بالحقيقه
مالقت لها مهرب لانه كشفها واضحه لسالفه لان رياجيل العايله مايتكلمون 
مع حريمهم بكلمه وحده عن الي يدور في مناقشات العيله ..
علمته وانهبل منها ابوها ..
عصب وقال :-احتراما لعيالك ماني ماد يدي روحي لغرفتك وتجهزي عرسك على 
ناصر الخميس
صرخت وراحت لغرفتها القديمه تركض مثل المجنونه ودموعها تسيل...
لحقتها امها عقب ماتهاوشت مع رجلها
قالت تهديها :-يمه يمه هدي نفسك بحاول اكلمه
(عارفه انه مستحيل يوافق بس وش تسوي دانه وصلت لمرحلة الهستيريا )
دانه بجنون :-لااااااااااااااااااااااا وربي لاذبح نفسي وغير راكان ما 
اخذ
امها بدموع :-يمه تكفين لا تسوين مشكله بالعايله
دانه بجنون ازود :-قلت لكم وربي الي خلقني ورب الكعبه ما اتزوج غيره 
فاهمين فاهمين
دخل ابوها الغرفه لانه سمع صراخها قال بعصبيه :-تبين تتزوجينه غصب عليك 
والعرس مو الخميس العرس عقب 3 ايام شرايك ..
دانه :-لاااااااااااااااااااااااا
وطلع من الغرفه راحت ضمت عيالها الي حسوا بالمها وجلسوا يبكون معها ...
وربي مابكت عيني على شئ فقدته وراح.......%
وربي ماأنزل دمعتي ولاحتى علشاني
وربي ماشعرت بيوم صدري ضاق بي أوصاح......%
كثرماضاق هالمره علي وصاح حرماني
وربي ماعرفت أن الدموع أذابكيت رماح.......%
الإبعد من هوبفرقاه حيل بكاني""^
قضت الليل كله بكا في بكا وماغفى لها جفن ولا ارتاحت لها عين ..
طبعا ..
انهبل ناصر يوم كلمه عمه وقال له العرس عقب 3 ايام ولا طقطقه ولاشي 
سكيتي وعقب يسوون الي يبون
جلس ناصر يضرب اسداس في اخماس جاء بيعترض وعطاه عمه كلمه قويه خلته 
يسكت شكل عنده خبر عن رساله دانه الي تستفزعه فيها
ماغفا له جفن هو الثاني والعمل ..البنت ماتبيه ومغصوبه عليه ؟؟
مسح وجهه بيدينه وهو يفكر ويفكر في هالمصيبه ..صح يحبها ويبيها بس مو 
غصب ..

----------


## آهات عاشقه

>>>>>>> في لندن
دخل محمد المستشفى رجلينه ما تشيله ..
اسبوع على اعصابه وهم رافضين يخلونه يشوفه ...
والحين وافقوا..
كانت يرتجف ويرتجف ويرتجف
موت الامل مو مثل موتته بعد ماهو من اليأس حيا 
وبعد ربع ساعه وقف قدام باب الجناح.. ووراه الفريق الطبي والفريق 
السعودي الي لحقهم غير حمدان المحامي ..
قال حمدان بتفهم:-ياليت لو نخليه يدخل بلحاله لين يستدعينا
محمد كان في مرحله التفكير والحكمه ابعد مايكون شكر حمدان الي تولى 
هالشي بداله ..
انتظروه وانتظروه....وماتحرك الخوف شاله شلّ
قال حمدان بنبرة اخوه :-سم بالله وادخل 
هز محمد راسه ودخل ...
مشى والباب سكر عقبه من نفسه..
كان جالس ومعطيه ظهره ..شعرها مقصوص لكن الوجه مو بين ..
غرقت عيونه بالدموع
التفاته وحده ..وحده
بس 
لكن حياته وسعادته وقف عليها ..
"طلبتك ياربي يكون هو ...بكل اسماءك الحسنى وصفاتك طلبتك يارب لاتخيب 
ظنوني"
حس بحركه وراه ريحة عطر مالوفه ومو غريبه ...
ما التفت ..لانه مصدوم بالبندانه الي بيده واسم صاحبتها ..
ليش مايتذكر ليش
يعرفها ويحس فيها بس مثل ماهي قريبه لنفسه بعيده..
كانها واقفه قدامه لكن ملامحها ضبابيه ..
محمد بصوت فيه دموع :-ر..ر..راكان 
ضربه هالصوت على راسه زي ضرب العصا ..
تسند على العكاز الي جنبه مؤقتا لي متى مايستعيد لياقته وتصير مرنه 
عضلاته عقب هالطيحه الطويله بالسرير .
التفت شوي شوي ..
صرخ محمد من كل قلبه ونزلت دموع الصدمه مدري الفرح مدري الخوف من ان 
الي يشوفه خيال ...
قال راكان بصدمه :-مـ محمد
قال محمد بهستيريا :-أي ايه ..
خمه ذاك الصداع وطاح مغمى عليه...
صرخ محمد واستدعوا الاطباء ...
جلس ساعتين ينتظر وينتظر..وطلع الطبيب 
محمد :-هاه بشر ...
قال الطبيب السعودي المرافق معهم :-لا لاتخاف شي طبيعي احتمال تكون 
ذاكرته رجعت وماتحمل راسه الضغط واغمى عليه
محمد بذهول :-هو فاقد الذاكره ..
الطبيب البريطاني تكلم وشرح له الحاله من قبل للان ...
وانه جاهم منقول باسعاف لانه كان صادم شي قاسي ومسوي له ارتجاج قوي 
بالمخ ..ففقد الذاكره وراح في غيبوبه ..ولما صحى ما كان على لسانه الا 
محمد وبعد جهد جهيد وصبر اسابيع قدر بقدرة قادر يعطيهم رقمه (رقم محمد) 
واتصلوا فيه لانه مجهول الهويه ومحمد الخيط الوحيد للكشف عن هالغموض 
انهار محمد على اقرب كرسي وهو يسمع تهليل حمدان الهامس وتكبيره لها 
المعجزه الي صارت ...
طلعوا من المستشفى ...
وبالمساء رجع محمد وخلى حمدان يشوف المعاملات القضائيه لاثبات هوية 
راكان بمساعدة السفاره السعوديه بلندن ...
دخل غرفه راكان ولقاه جالس يقرا قران ..
وقف قرايه وابتسم بمحبه كبيره جاه محمد وضمه من قلب ..
قال محمد :-انت بخير وجلس يتفقد شكله عموما ..
ابتسم راكان :-نحمده على كل حال 
محمد وهو شوي ويرجع يبكي المفاجاه اكبر من احتماله :-طيب شلون كيف ماني 
فاهم
كان راكان تعبان لكن بنيته القويه مساعدته :-السالفه كلها اني وانا 
رايح اشتري غرض اسرع السواق وقلبنا كذا قلبه شي ماتتصوره
وسكت لانه تعب
محمد وهو مو داخله مزاجه السالفه :-طيب شلون كيف ..؟ لقوا بالسياره 
جثتين واوراقك واغراضك ..كيف
راكان :- حنا كنا ثلاثه بالسياره
انصدم :-هاااااااااااااااااااااه من شهادات موظفيننا انك انت والسواق 
..
قال راكان بكآبه :-تعرف مات هيرلي 
محمد :-مدري مو غريب علي شفيه
راكان :-هذا الي يملك محل المجوهرات الي دايم انا اشتري منه 
محمد :-طيب
راكان :-انا دقيت عليه يجيب لي مجموعه خواتم بشتري هديه لزوجتي والي 
جابه ماعجبني ثم قلت له اجل امش رح معنا للمحل وورني غيرها 
محمد :-طيب ما صار شي وللان ماعرفت من الثالث 
راكان :-اصبر هو قال لي انت خلص معاملات الفندق وانا بنزل اشتري غرض 
وتلقاني انتظرك عند الاشاره الثالثه الي بنفس الشارع ..
محمد بدا يفهم
كمل راكان :-وصار هالترتيب ودعت الموظفين ومريته وركب معنا واسرع 
السواق مره واثناء التقلب انا طرت من السياره بعيد واذكر اني مشيت 
مسافه لكن فجاه اغمى علي ولاعاد دريت عن شي الا هالشهرين الماضيين ...
مسكه محمد مع يده وقال :-نذر علي لا اكون مسوي لك حفله ماصارت ولذبح 
بمناسبه رجعتك خمسة بعارين وعشرة روس من الغنم
راكان :-هههههههههه كل هذا 
محمد بكآبه :-انت ماتدري وش صار لنا بغيابك
انقبض قلبه :-د..دانه فيها شي
محمد بانقباض في صدره :-لا زوجتك بخير وماشاء الله عليها بنت رجال 
ماصله 
(وسكت ماعلمه بعياله مفاجأه )
ابتسم بحب ...
لازم اقوله ولافات الفوت وماراح يسامحني كل العمر 
محمد :-راكان 
راكان وهو ينسدح من التعب :-هلا
محمد بتردد :-زوجتك بيزوجونها غصب بعد بكره ..
جلس من مكانه وطار التعب :-هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
محمد خاف من ثورته ذي تنعكس عليه سلبيآ :-هدي نفسك
وقف وقال :-اليوم نرجع الديره
محمد بذهول:-انت تعبان
صرخ راكان :-بترجعني ولا رحت انا حي مامت 
وماقدر محمد يمنعه ...
طبعا بعد هوشات مع الدكاتره .. وتدخل من السفاره مشا راكان الي براسه 
وقرروا يحجزون للسعووديه من بكره الفجر يعني الصبح في السعوديه يوم 
زواج دانه...
كان طول الوقت على اعصابه ومن زود العناد رفض يرجع بطيارة الفريق الطبي 
الي جايه من الرياض ..لكن بعد تهديد انهم مايرخصونه اضطر يقبل ..
قال محمد :-اهدا ان شاء الله بنوصل ..
راكان بتوتر :-كيف اهداء الحين عصر بالسعوديه
توتر محمد زيه بس الي يريح انه طلب من خالد يمنع الملكه لين يوصل ولا 
احد فاهم شي ..لا العيال ولا هنادي لانه متكتم على الخبر لين تضبط 
اوراقه الرسميه ومعاملاته برى
÷
÷
÷
÷
>>>>بيت ابو خالد
قالت قمر لاختها الي تلبس عباتها :-دانه انتي مجنونه
قالت دانه :-ابوي وين 
قمر :-توه رايح للمسجد عشان يصلي صلاة العصر
دانه :-وامي
قمر :-طالعه تشتري ملبس مدري وشو
مسحت دموعها ...
واخذت عيالها وشغالتها معها تساعدها 
بكت وبكت قمر ..الي ماسافرت شهر العسل عشانها ..
طلعت دانه صاروخ لبيتها ..وعيالها معها ..
ركبت السياره وقلبها يرجف رجف ..
جا وقت الملكه ..المغرب ودانه مفقوده ..
دوروها امها وابوها ومالقوها ..
قب ابو خالد :-وين البنت؟
ام خالد مصدمه :-يافضيحتنا وين راحت
نزل ابو خالد معصب صارخ :-وين الزفت الثاني احمد
احمد :-سم
ابو خالد :-وين اخوك
احمد :-مدري
(ماسك نفسه لايضحك لقيتوا ندكم ياهالشياب)
ابوه بعصبيه :-اسمع دور اخوك لا والله لتتزوجها انت
طلعت عيون احمد قدام :-هااااااااااا
ابوه –جاك العلم قم فز معجبك شكل عمك وضغطه مرتفع ..
احمد ماصدق خبر وطلع برى المجلس ..
دق على رقم صديق ناصر :-نويصر 
ناصر :-هلا احمد
احمد :-ياشيخ ورطتني
ناصر :-ليش
احمد :-ابوي حلف انك اذا ماجيت بيزوجني بدالك
ماقدر ناصر الا يضحك
احمد :-احر ماعندي ابرد ماعندك
ناصر بضيق :-يفرجها ربك
احمد مع اخوه ان الزواج مو غصب بس مايصير يتهرب كذا ..
حمد ربه ان الزواج عائلي ..ولا كان جد زوجوه دانه بدال ناصر ..
كلم سعاد :-هلا حبيبتي لقيتو دانه
سعاد بضيق على حال بنت عمها :-ايه في بيتها بس عمي لايدري 
احمد بتفهم :-مانهبلت للحين عشان اعلم على هالمسكينه مالهم حق الصراحه 
..
سعاد بضيق :-يهونها ربي 
احمد :-على قولتك ..يالله سلام
سعاد :-سلام
&&&
>>>بيت راكان ..
قالت ام راكان لدانه :-يمه غلط الي سويتيه
دانه بانفعال :-يمه والي يسوونه هو الصح يعني
مريم :-لا معك حق يستاهلون
ام راكان :-مريم حنا مانبي الخطا يركبها 
مريم :-الخطا راكبهم من روسهم 
ام راكان سكتت لان مريم معها حق ..
مسكت دانه نفسها لاتبكي لازم تكون ذكيه وقويه وتقدر تتعامل مع هالوضع 
..الي يشوف حالها الحين مايصدق انها دانه شريكة محمد والي مقترحه 
اقتراحات حسنت العمل وصارت سمعتها مشهود لها ..حتى ان المجلات حاولت 
تاخذ لها لقاءت وحوارات وهي رافضه نهائيآ هالشي 
تنفست بقوه وهي تناظر في الثنين الي نايمين وحاظنين بعض ..
"انتم قوتي ادعموني يا قطعه مني ادعموني "
سمعت صراخ تحت وانفجر قلبها بصدرها ...نزلت ام راكان تشوف السالفه وبقت 
دانه ضامه امها _مريم_ تنتظر المجهول ...
نزلت ام راكان لقت ابو خالد واقف تحت :-هلا ابو خالد
قال وهو منزل راسه :-حياك الله ام راكان وين دانه
ام راكان :-موجوده 
ابو خالد باحترام :-ماعليك امر ناديها خليها تنزل وتلبس عباتها المملك 
برا ببيت الشعر ويبي يسمع ردها
ام راكان وقلبها يعورها :-البنت مو موافقه
ابو خالد بدا صبره ينتهي :-طيب ناديها ..
احترامآ لشيبته نادت دانه ..
ناظرت دانه في ام راكان –مريم- نظرات كلها خوف مخلوطه بتصميم 
ونزلت ..
عينها بعين ابوها ..
قال بعصبيه :-وين عباتك
دانه بتصميم ولاهي ترجف وميته خوف :-زواج مو متزوجه
ابوها :-يابنت لاترفعين ضغطي 
دانه وهي تهزء نفسها لاتبكين لاتبكين :-زواج مو متزوجه 
صرخ :-داااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
نطت من مكانها من الخوف من جد اول مره تشوف ابوها كذا ..
ابوها :-انتي وولد عمك ناوين لي بنيه هذاك ساعتين لين لقيناه ولين 
جبناه هنا غصب وانتي تتنحشين مالك والي
"مالك والي"
ليش تجرحني يبه ..ليش يعني انا دايره على حل شعري بكل مكان ..
انت عارف اني ماطلعت من بعد وفاة راكان لمكان ..الا يوم الورث ومراجعات 
عيالي ..
كنه حس انه قسى عليها ..لكن مارق قلبه ..
:_ قدامي
دانه بعناد :-مابي اتزوج
ابوها بقهر :-امشي قدامي 
وسحبها من يدها سحب وهي تصارخ .."مابي غير راكان مابي"
ابوها يسحبها :-امشي
دانه بدموع وهي تتفلت من يده :-تكفى يبه يحرمون علي الرياجيل عقب ابو 
عيالي 
ولااذن تسمع.. ولاعين ترا وتشوف !
"اتركها يا ابو خالد"

----------


## آهات عاشقه

.................................................. ...
..........................................
.........................هدوووووووووء............. ..............
......................................
..................................
رفعت دانه راسها ، تصلبت يد ابوها 
جمود ...موت بطئ..
جلست ترجف وترجف وترجف وترجف..كانها محمومه ولا عايشه بالقطب الجنوبي 
..
يمكن ابوها معه حق يوم يبي يزوجها بما انها بدت تهلوس بسماع صوته ..
ومارجعها للواقع الا ابوها يوم يقول :-لا اله الا الله لا اله الا الله
رفعت راسها وطاحت عيونها بعيونه ...
.................................................. ...............
..............................................
قد سمعتوا بكلمة ويعجز الشرح عن التفسير وتعجز الكلمات عن الوصف"
.................................................. ................
...............................................
لحظه فاقت الوصف والتبرير والتعبير ..يقف القلم امامها عاجزا حائرآ
.................................................. ..............
.................................................. .
لما يموت القلب ..خلاص مات وماعاد هناك رجوى من رجوعه ..
يظل ينبض وينبض وينبض
نبضاته عذاب وقهر ..
ليه 
لان الواحد يكون حي وهو اصلا مايبي لحياه 
الموت مره ارحم ولا الموت كل مره ..
ناظرها ....بحنين والم وشوق واحتياج
"تعالي لاحضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااني تعالي 
مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااق لك 
مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااق "
ومافيه ردة فعل غير دموعها الي تسيل كانها انهار!!
أنا عيوني حرمـــــت غيـــرك تشـــــوف .. 
والقلـــب حرم غيرك يحـــــب ثانـــــي .." 
كف الدمــــوع وأبعد الشــــك والخـــــوف ..
القلـــب لك يا بعد عمـــــري موانـــــي .."
دخيل قلبـــــك سو بي عــــاد معـــــروف ..
لا تــذرف دموعـــك تبعثـــــر كيانـــــي .."
إضحـــك أنا لضحتــك مشتاق ملهـــــوف ..
يا من غرامــــك عن زمانـــي خذانـــــي .."
ويا من بحبــــه صرت مغـــرم ومشغـــــوف ..
للـــه درك ويـــــن حـــبـــــك رمانـــــي .."
ماقول لك بالـــــروف ماقول بالـــــروف ..
أقول زدنـــــي من الهـــــوى ماكفانـــــي .."
أنت الوحيد اللي على القلـــب مألـــــوف .. 
وانت الذي أسقيـــه صافــــي حنانـــــي .."
في وسط قلبـــي يالغلا أدخل وطـــــوف .. 
أنـــــا بحبـــــك يـا حبيبــــي أنانـــــي .."
لني عطيتك في الهوى عهــد وحلـــــوف ..
واعطيك قلبـي فوق عهـــــدي ضمانـــــي .."
ويا خل غيرك حرمت عينـــي تشوف ..
والقلـب غيرك حرم إيحــــب ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني .."
*
قال بمحبه :-تعالي ..
لمني بشوق واحضني ..بعادك عني بعثرني
صلبني في صقيع الموت ورد ثاني لهجير الشوق ذوبني
تعال
تعال
طفي النار الي تسعر !
لمني بشوق واحضني ..عرقني فبحر عينك
نسيني الالم كله تقرب والعتب خله
اغسل كل شقى سنيني..وامسح دمعتي بعيني
تراها جرحت جفني!
لمني بشوق واحضني ..سكن رجفة ظلوعي
كل خوفي من رجوعي
ولاتطري سنين الظيم ..ذكر فرقاك يرعبني
ولي لمني دفا حضنك وغفت عيني على صدرك
احلفك لا توقظني احلفك لاتوقظني
×
تو تستوعب راكان حي حي مامات 
صرخت وركضت له باقصى ماعندها وضمته بكل قوتها ..تبي تحس انه حقيقه وانه 
حي حي حي
قال راكان وهو يالله ماسك نفسه :-ترفقي يالغاليه ماودي اشوف دموعك عقب 
هالبعد كله 
ناظرت في وجهه الغالي الي مافارقها لا ليل ولانهار ..ماتغير عليها فيه 
شي غير انه نحفان والا العيون الذباحه ..والوجه السمح هو هو !
قالت وهي ترجف بقوه :-انت حي ولا اتوهم 
راحت لابوها تمسكه مع كم ثوبه :-يبه قلي تكفيى الي اشوفه صدق ولا خيال 
ابوها مسح دمعته بطرف شماغه :-لا يبه حي حي
التفتت له وقالت وهي ترجع لحضنه :-مو مصدقه بغيت اموت يوم قالوا انك مت 
بغيت اموت ..
راكان بهمس :-انا حي والحمد لله على كل حال..
نزلن امهاته من فوق ..لان ام راكان طلعت تنادي مريم تفزع لها لان 
اسلوبها فالكلام زين وممكن تقنع ابو خالد لا يزوج دانه غصب..
نزلن وهن مشغولات وماسكات بعض عشان الدرج عالي عليهن ومتعب..
واخر درجه سمعن ذيك النبره المميزه ...
صرخت امه مريم :-ياووووووووووووووووووووووويلي هذا ناصر 
ام راكان :ماقدرت تشيلها ركبها وجلست على الدرج 
ركض لهن ضم امه ودفن نفسه في صدرها :-يمـــــــــه 
انهارت جنبهم الخاله مريم ورفعت راسه تلمس وجهه تتاكد منه من حقيقته ..
موقف لا يسعني تجسيده بالكلمات ..دموع انذرفت سكايب وشهقات وصلت لسابع 
سما ..
قال راكان يخفف هالالم عنهن :-خلاص كافي صار لنا ساعه نبكي يكفي خلاص
امه :-اااااااااااااه يايمه ااااااااااااااااااه احس اني بحلم مو علم
راكان :-وانا اكثر يمه والله العظيم انا مامت في الحادث كان غيري لكني 
كنت فغيبوبه ماصحيت منها الاقبل كم شهر 
امه :-ومادرينا عنك
راكان :-يمه كنت تعبان وماقدر امشي غير ان الذاكره مارجعت لي الا يوم 
شفت محمد كنت اذكر اسمه ورقم جواله وبس ويوم اخذته السفاره السعوديه 
كلموه وجا..طبعا عرفوا اني سعودي من مفتاح الدوله الي بالرقم ومن هيئتي 
..
والحمد لله على كل حال
امه :-ايه الحمد لله 
تذكرت دانه عيالها الا والشغاله جايبتهم من فوق لانه موعد اكلهم ومايحب 
ياكلهم الا دانه ..
وقف مصدوم مشدوه يناظر في زوجته ووامهاته مو فاهم شي..
وقفن امهاته ..
قالت امه :-سلم على فيصل ومحمد
راكان بعدم فهم :-هااااااااااااه
امه :-ههههههه عيالك
راكان بصدمه:-هااااااااا
اقبلت دانه لهم وقالت بحب وهي تاخذ فيصل :-هذولا عيالي وعيالك توام يوم 
سافرت كنت حامل 
مو مستوعب شي للان ..حتى يده وهو يمسك محمد بيشيله ترجف ..
راكان :-عيالي 
دانه :-ايه
راكان :-يعني انا ابوهم 
دانه بين دموعها وضحكاتها :-هههههههه ايه ابوهم ..
ضمهم راكان ثنيناتهم مو مصدق انه ابو للحين ..
يالله كل شي تغير وتبدل ...
قال ابو خالد :-حمد لله على سلامتك ياولدي من كان يصدق قصتك 
راكان :-سبحانه ربي مايعجزه شي 
ابو سعود :-اهم شي رجعتك سالم 
ووقفوا عمان دانه وناصر واحمد وسعود وطلعوا ..
مسك راكان ناصر قبل لا يطلع :-مشكور على كل شي
ناصر بابتسامه :-الي سويته ولاشي قدام الي سويته معي
راكان بتقدير :-عز الله انك رجال من ظهر رجال
ابتسم ناصر :-ماعليك زود يبو فيصل اهم شي ماتزعل من شيابنا تعرف انت 
استبداديتهم
راكان صح مقهور بس مو من طبعه التهور بالاحكام :-ماعليه انتهى كل شي 
الحين الله يوفقك ان شاء الله
ناصر :-آمين 
كان الوقت قرابة عشر باليل ..
وكالعاده نامن امهاته ..طلع غرفته وقلبه يرجف ياترى تغيرت يادانه ولا 
لا 
فتح باب الجناح ..
صدمة عمره..
ولا كنه غاب يوم ولا كنه غاب سنه ونص !
الصور بمكانها ..ملابسه عطوراته اشمغته معلقه كل شي كل شي ...
قالت له بهمس :-من يقول البعد يبعد القلوب كذاب
التفت يمها حبيبة قلبه ام عياله رفيقة دربه 
قال وهو يجلس عندها ويضم ايدينها ويحبها اصبع اصبع :-سامحيني على كل 
العناء الي سببته لك
قالت بهمس ودموعها تلمع كانها حبات الماس :-ماسببت الي الا كل خير يكفي 
وجود فيصل ومحمد بحياتي ..
ابتسم بمحبه صادقه :-عمرك سمعتي عن صدمه حلوه
دانه :-ههههههههههههههههههه
رجعت تبكي وتمسح دموعها ..وخر يدينها ومسحها لها :-ليه الدموع 
قالت وهي تتامله تبي تشبع عينها من طلته الي انحرمت منها ، من خبث 
عيونه ابتسامته ..تعبيراته كل شي كل شي :-ابكي من فرحتي لاني اول مره 
طول بعادك اضحك من كل قلبي 
راكان بهمس :-عسى الافراح ماتفارقك دوم
دانه :-بوجودك جنبي سند لي وحامي انا بخير 
ضمها واستكانت لصدره ..
قال بيغير مود هالجو الكئيب :-اقول يادانه بعين راكانك..
دانه بابتسامه من القلب :-امـر
راكان :-وش هالحلا الزايد 
حمر وجهها 
قال يستهبل :-ترفقي 
كشرت:- شسويت
راكان :-لاتسبلين بعيونك
دانه :-هههههههههههههههههههه
راكان :-احذرك مو من صالحك 
همست بدلع :-احلف 
راكان بملامح عناد :-تتحدين 
دانه وهي تغمز :-ايه 
*_^
*
*
انتشر خبر رجعه راكان في العايله وكانت صدمه عظيمه ..
قد سمعتوا بميت يعود!!!!
اذا لا فالجواب (ان الله على كل شي قدير)
عمت الافراح بيوتهم ...
واخيرا استقرت النفوس واستكانت ..الحياه دولاب يتقلب على بني آدم ..
لكن والى هنا نوقف ..
صفت القلوب وعادت لاوطانها ...
ونال الخبيثين جزاءهم .. وربي يرحمهم برحمته من عذاب الاخره لانه اقسى 
وادهى ..
عشنا قصص حب كثيره ..من واقعنا ومن حياتنا ..
لكننا تعمقنا في اسرار هذي العلاقه الساميه ..اسمى العلاقات بين البشر

----------


## آهات عاشقه

&علاقة حبيبين تحت اطار الزواج&
وتشاركنا في كل دمعة حزن وبسمة فرح ..مرت في احداث القصه 
بنشتاق لابطالنا ...فردآ فردآ ..
راح نشتاق ..
للاضداد دانه وراكان ..لو نرجع ورى نتذكر ماساة دانه الي تزوجت من شخص 
مايستحقها وعينه مايملاها الا التراب دمرها وزعزع ثقتها لكن هنا تلعب 
الاخوه والمحبه والصداقه الحسنه لعبتها عقلتها هنادي وخلتها اخيرا 
تتحرر من مجاهل هالتجربه القاسيه ، ونتذكر اعتراضات راكان عليها ورفضه 
للزواج ..لكنه سلم بالواقع وتزوجتها ..
شوي شوي..جذبته كشكلا ..وخلته يحبها بكل جوارحه كانسانه ارق من نسمة 
الهوا واقسى من الالماس ..
نتعلم ان مو من تجربه وحده تنتهي الحياه..
جمعهم عامل مشترك..تجارب سابقه نتيجتها الخيانه ..
ومنهم نتعلم اصول الحب والتضحيه والثقه بين اهل الثقه..
صانت بيتها واهله في غيابه ونظرته وثقته لما سلمها حلاله ماراحت هدر 
...
ومن قال ان الحب يموت لا ..الحب الحقيقي خالد!
×
راح نشتاق للارادات الصلبه سعاد واحمد..
البدايه كانت سوء ظن..تطور الامر ووصل لمرحلة الالم والتحدي ..
لكن في النهايه الحب يغلب والكبر يجي له يوم وينكسر للتواضع 
×
راح نشتاق للمغلوب على امرهم سعود والماسته 
الحياه ماتكتمل ..جمعهم زواج تقليدي فجر بينهم مشاعر الحب اللامحدود..
يقولون صعب الرجال يكون وفي لزوجته لو كانت عاقر واقول لهم ليش لا ليش 
نخلي الخونه مقياسنا لكل شي ..
وعندنا سعود والماس الي مر عليهم مامر على احد ومع كذا صمدوا وكافحوا 
..
وتكللت حياتهم بالشي الوحيد الي كان ناقصها (ناصر)
×
راح نشتاق لهنادي المرجوجه ومحمد الوفي ..
نعم الصديق والاخ واذا تبون تعرفون معنى الصداقه احسن مثال محمد
×
راح نشتاق ..
لرنا وصاحب الصوت العذب فهد ههههههه
تزوجها شفقه ونخوه ..والحين
يحمد ربه مليون مره انه رحوم ههههههههههههه لانه لولا رحمته ماتزوج نظر 
عيونه رنا ..
رنا ماكانت تحلم تعيش بسعاده عقب الي شافته لكن الله كريم وماضاقت 
الافرجت
×
راح نشتاق لامهات راكان 
مصدر ابتساماتنا 
راح نشتاق
لقمر وسلطان
العاشق الهيمان وحبيبته الي حبته زود و زود وهي تشوف غلاها شكثر عنده
خالد وايمان 
حب يمين ويسار لكن النصيب مايعلم به الا الله 
راح نشتاق..
لطلال ومنال والي زواجهم عقب كم سنه بينما يكون نفسه وتتخرج من الكليه 
..
راح نشتاق لناصر ...
الله اكبر ياعيونن ناظرني..ساحرات ناعسات فاتناتي
طاح في الحب من نظره واقسم مايخونه فيوم يمكن يكون انظلم لكنه راضي 
وقانع وان تزوج يوم وانا اقول لو بيتزوج عشان يجيه عيال يشيلون اسمه 
ولا القلب اوصد ابوابه عقب دانه ..
×
وراح نشتاق لشيابنا راعين الاكشنات بالقصه هههههههه
×
وطبعا ماراح نشتاق لام احمد الي تحت رعاية احمد وزوجته وسبحان الله 
الجبروت له حد وينتهي وطيحتها كانت قويه اسئتي معاملة الناس واهنتي 
الامانات الي بين يديك وفرطتي فيها والحين ذوقي جزاء افعالك
×
ماراح نشتاق لساره الي صارت ذليله وهي تحت نظر خوالها فقدتي كل شي 
بطيشك
فقدتي الستر وفقدتي امكانيه الامومه .. 
هذي نهايتك وخلي السفور ينفعك الحين 
×
ابو سعد & ابو علي & بدر 
الموت ..تردي الحال نوعا ما .. السجن 
هذا جزاء من حاول ياكل اموال الناس بالحرام ويقطع بارحامه ويمهل 
ولايهمل 
×
نوف خسرتي احترام اهلك لك ..
لكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (ان الله يقبل توبة العبد مالم 
يغرغر)
انتي اخذتي جزاء افعالك بالي صار لك والضربه الي ماتقتل تقوي..
تبتي وجازاك ربي خير تزوجتي انسان متدين خلوق وعادل اغناك عن الكل 
وعلمك معنى الحب والعشره الطيبه 
×

وهنا
وصلت 
لمني بشوق واحضني..بعادك عني بعثرني 
لنهايتها ...
وتنتهي الكلمات لكن قلوب ابطالنا نابضه والحب يبقى !



الكاتبه/ أميرة الورد25 
1/9/1427 هـ

----------


## آهات عاشقه

الـــــــــــنـــــــــــــــهــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 



وانتهت القصه 


وعاشوا في سبات ونبات وخلفوا صيان وبنات 

والخير لنا والشر اليهم 


واااااااااااااخيرااا انتهت القصه 


يلا غناتي ان شاء الله استانستي 

ومره ثانيه اقوول آسفه غناتي 

والله اني كنت احاتيش 

ويلا بيحيني وحلليني وان شاء الله مااكون قصرت عليش بشي 


دمتي لنا يالغاليه

----------


## P!nk Cream

ياربي 

طلعت مو خبلة صحيييح كلامي راكان ما مات 

بس الشي مبااااالغ فييييييه مرررررررررررة 


يعني شوفي :

×
وصلت الجثه بموعدها تمام .. وتم الاتفاق على الدفن والصلاه عليها بعد صلاة الجمعه ..
انهار محمد لما كشف عن وجهه وشاف بشاعه الي صار له ، الي شافه شي ماراح ينساه لين يموت ..
×

يعني يوم شاف جثته ما عرف انه مو صدييقه ...!!!
حتى لو كان وجهه مغطى بالجروح بحيث ملامحه مو واضحه 
طيب الهيئة الطول الحجم 
وبما أنه شخص مشهور ومعروف كيف غلطوا فيه يعني أقصد فكروا واحد ثاني انه هو 

يعني الشي بصرااااحة بعييييييد عن المنطق تماماً

---------
وفيه شي بعد 

بالنسبة الى الماس :  فكروا انها مصابة بسرطان الدم ، وانها ماتجيب 
النتيجة عن .. غلط .. طلعت مو مصابة وتجيب وغلطوا في الشخص 

وأحمد بعد يوم سمع سعود الأطباء يقولوا انه مات 
وطلع مامات 

سعاد يوم توقف قلبها عي النبض  وفكرها أحمد ماتت 
... هادي منطقية شوي يعني تدخل العقل ... 

حتى نوف طريقة توبتها مبالغ فيها 


يعني أقصد ان أسلوب الكاتبة مكرر نوعاً ما 
مفروض تختار أسلوب جديد في الأحداث 
عشان القارئ يحس بالمتعة وما يزهق 



بس تظل القصة تجنن ومررررررررة حلييييوة

وعااااااادي خيووو ما يحتاج  تحاتيني 

صحيييح يعني بيني وبينش اشتهيت أقتلش خخخخ

بس عاادي مع اني فكرت انش سافرتي 

وأكييييد ماقصرتي بشي غناتوو 

ويسلمووووو على القصة الرووووووعة والكرم الزايد بعد 




_with all my live 
_*P!nk Cream*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ادري حتى اني حسيت هالشيء في القصه 


انش تحسبي ان الواحد مات وبعدين يطلع مامات 

حتى لما صدموا راكان حسبنا انه مات وبعدين طلع مامات

وبيحيني وحلليني يالغاليه 

ان شاء الله الجمعه الصباح بنطلع 

والله يسلمش يالغاليه  

ايه وزي ماقلتي 

صحيح القصه فيها شيءمكرر 

بس انها مرره حليوووه ومشوووقه 

دمتي غناتي والله يحفظش من كل شر

----------


## حبي لال الرسول

تسلمي اهات عاشقة 
اتصدقي اني كنت اقراها في منتدى ثاني 
 ولكن الكاتبة انقطعت  ولا سمعنا عنها خبر 
عاد انا ماصبرت قمت ادور وادور في النت لعل احصلها 
وهي قدام عيني في منتدى الناصرة 

عالعموم مشكورة كثير

----------


## آهات عاشقه

العفو غناتي 


اهم شيء قريتيها وكملتيها 

واستانستي بها 

ومشكوووره حبوبتي ع التواجد الرووعه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## حكاية حب

القصه جداً جداً حلوه وشخصية رااكان تهبل 
صار ليي 3 أيام وإني أقرااه وكل شووي تجيني خلعه على راكان لم فكروه ميت 
شكراً شكراً عالرواايه الراائعه

----------


## بحر الشرق

القصه رائعه جدا جدا
الله يعطيك العافيه ولايحرمنا منك

----------


## آهات عاشقه

يسلموا على تواجدكم الحلو


اهم شيء عجبتكم القصه 



دمتم لنا

----------


## الاميرات

بصراحه احلى قصة مرت علي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي  د حلوه مثل راعيتها جريب 3 مرات قريت القصه مع اني اعرف احداثها تسلم ايدج و احلى شئ قريتها متواصله

----------


## طفلة

*شكرا لك اختي العزيزة اهات لانك عيشتينا في اجواء حلوة مع انها تكثر فيها طابع الحزن والقسوة إلا انها تحتوي في نفس الوقت على معنى الحب والوفاء والاخلاص.*
*فأشكرك على مجهودك الرائع في سرد الرواية.*
*ودمتي بخير عزيزتي.*

----------


## النغم انيني

القصة عجيبة مووووت 
تسلمي خيتو على طرحها لنا

----------


## غصن الوفا

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه قريتها بيومين من كثر ماهي عاجبتني ما قدرت اوقف قرايتها







تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااــغصن الوفاءــــــااااااااااااااااتــــــــــي

----------

